# Parlons Facebook



## Staby (23 Novembre 2007)

Salut à tous!

J'ouvre un topic pour parler de Facebook, ce site qui fait fureur en ce moment.
Si vous voulez donner votre avis sur ce site, sur l'engouement qu'il provoque ou simplement promouvoir un de vos groupes...

C'est ici!


----------



## Captain_X (23 Novembre 2007)

ben en fait c'est comme myspace en moins moche mais aussi nul. Certes on atteint pas encore le vide profond des blogs de skyrock mais là y'a pas nécessairement l'excuse de l'age.

Bref, c'est franchement de la merde sans intérêt. Un effet de mode, qui durera jusqu'à ce que troudeballe.com propose la même chose avec un super marketing et que la jeunesse branchouillée se jette comme des cons dans la fosse à purin


----------



## PA5CAL (23 Novembre 2007)

Bonsoir

Un sujet sur Facebook ?

Serait-ce pour parler des problèmes dont les média font l'écho actuellement ?

Je cite pêle-mêle tout ce que j'ai lu :
- les membres de Facebook auraient vu leurs informations privées vendues à des sociétés commerciales, puis ont été plus ou moins assaillis de publicités intrusives ciblées
- ceux qui auraient voulu quitté ce réseau associatif n'auraient finalement pas pu supprimer leur compte, mais seulement le mettre en sommeil
- comme tout cela fonctionne aux USA dans un état où la protection de la vie privée est quasi inexistante, ils n'ont aucun recours...

Je ne sais pas si tout ça est exact, mais je trouve qu'il faut être un peu bête pour aller étaler sa vie privée sur des réseaux, qui plus est étrangers, et qui échappent donc à la protection de notre législation nationale...


----------



## Sindanárië (23 Novembre 2007)

Captain_X a dit:


> ben en fait c'est comme myspace en moins moche mais aussi nul. Certes on atteint pas encore le vide profond des blogs de skyrock mais là y'a pas nécessairement l'excuse de l'age.
> 
> Bref, c'est franchement de la merde sans intérêt. Un effet de mode, qui durera jusqu'à ce que troudeballe.com propose la même chose avec un super marketing et que la jeunesse branchouillée se jette comme des cons dans la fosse à purin



C'est vrai ça, et puis pourquoi ouvrir un blog ? 

la plupart ouvrent un blog parce qu'ils dénigrent le reste des être vivants autour d'eux par le mépris, le silence, et que _je t'écrases/j'ai rien vu-rien senti_ 24h/7 dans la vie réelle !!!

Mais comme un besoin d'existence (LOL) se fait sentir par pur ego (ah... bah voilà...), eh bien sa étale sa petite vie _de merde ;_ avec ses photos de vacances _de merde_ ; son dernier baladeur _de merde_ ; son dernier download _de merde_ ; son clebs _de merde_ et sa console _de merde_ qui vas avec ; sa girlfriend ou boyfriend _(de merde ?)_ en contrat CNE voir en intérim _(certain(e)s arrivant à embaucher avec cumul ou pas, plus de petit(e)s ami(e)s que McDonald emploie)_ ; couiner _pour un rien contre tout et tous_ ; manifester pour _ils ne savent même pas quoi_ ; avoir un avis sur tout avec _un cerveau guère plus capable de fournir une pensée cohérente, qu'un oignon peut produire du courant électrique_... 
Pour arborer au final un _regard de truite_ et une _bouche de canard_ quand on les remets à leur place !


* Après on se plaint d'avoir des dirigeants border lines ou des dictateurs... franchement rien que ça je comprends ceux qui on des envies de génocides *


----------



## da capo (23 Novembre 2007)

J'ai voulu inscrire Jean Pierre Marielle mais il y avait tellement de renseignements à donner que passée la première page j'ai abandonné.
Pourtant j'avais trouvé une belle photo d"identité.


----------



## Captain_X (23 Novembre 2007)

ha ben c'est marrant j'ai envi de meurtre là


----------



## da capo (23 Novembre 2007)

Captain_X a dit:


> ha ben c'est marrant j'ai envi de meurtre là



Vas voir sur Présentez Vous et deviens serial killer.


----------



## Captain_X (23 Novembre 2007)

je peux pas j'ai déjà un profil de tueurs à l'arme chimique massive sur facebook


----------



## benjamin (23 Novembre 2007)

Staby a dit:


> Salut à tous!
> 
> J'ouvre un topic pour parler de Facebook, ce site qui fait fureur en ce moment.
> Si vous voulez donner votre avis sur ce site, sur l'engouement qu'il provoque ou simplement promouvoir un de vos groupes...
> ...


J'ai créé un page MacG, avec leur nouveau système. Les options restent un peu décevantes, on verra si je la mets en ligne.


----------



## Sindanárië (23 Novembre 2007)

Enfin bref, regardez Sonnyboy par exemple, lui il tiens son Blog avec une craie, un marqueur les jours de forte humidité, sur les murs des pissotières... Au moins ça occupe quand on y est


----------



## Captain_X (23 Novembre 2007)

comme quoi .... pisser sur les blogs c'est super commun en fait


----------



## PA5CAL (23 Novembre 2007)

Sindanárië a dit:


> ... avoir un avis sur tout avec _un cerveau guère plus capable de fournir une pensée cohérente, qu'un oignon peut produire du courant électrique_...


Mauvaise image ! Parce qu'avec un oignon, on peut quand même arriver à produire du courant  .


----------



## Sindanárië (23 Novembre 2007)

PA5CAL a dit:


> Mauvaise image ! Parce qu'avec un oignon, on peut quand même arriver à produire du courant  .


 même pas assez pour exciter un protozoaire... alors nan c'est pas bon. Il ya peut être un blog sur le sujet ?


----------



## da capo (23 Novembre 2007)

Sindanárië a dit:


> Il ya peut être un blog sur le sujet ?



*Tu demandes un blog ?*


----------



## Sindanárië (23 Novembre 2007)

da capo a dit:


> *Tu demandes un blog ?*



nan c'est un Fake, déjà vu hier, le cable  passe sous l'iPod, passe par un trou dans le support sous l'ipod et est racordé à son alim


----------



## da capo (23 Novembre 2007)

Sindanárië a dit:


> nan c'est un *Fake*, déjà vu hier, le cable  passe sous l'iPod, passe par un trou dans le support sous l'ipod et est racordé à son alim



FakeBook ?

Ca tourne en rond.


----------



## Sindanárië (23 Novembre 2007)

da capo a dit:


> FakeBook ?
> 
> Ca tourne en rond.


>Ah non moi je m'en vais avant qu'il y ait fermeture administrative, l'Amok rôde par là, cherche des victimes bien alléchantes, Ponk - Kisbizz -Patoch' - etc von bientôt arriver et je veux pas être mêlé à ça, me casse lire l'un des seul blog intéressant, celui de Xavier, Dieu par intérim


----------



## Niconemo (23 Novembre 2007)

Ah c'était ça ce _fesse-bouc_ dont tout le monde parle !


----------



## PA5CAL (23 Novembre 2007)

da capo a dit:


> *Tu demandes un blog ?*


Mouaih! Sauf que là ça doit être un *fake*... Une bête prise USB en guise d'électrodes (!) plantée sur un oignon imbibé de boisson énergisante, ça n'est me semble-t-il pas suffisant pour produire une tension et un courant suffisants pour allumer un iPod avec un écran rétroéclairé !

C'est la nature des électrodes qui détermine la tension. Avec une électrode de cuivre et une électrode de zinc (plantées dans un oignon ou une patate, par exemple) on obtient environ 1,5V.

_EDIT: grillé par Sindanárië_


----------



## da capo (23 Novembre 2007)

parfois, je me sens dépassé&#8230;

dépité ?










_ps : FaceBook est une machine à sous comme tant d'autres_.


----------



## Captain_X (23 Novembre 2007)

mais la vrai question est : "y'a du cul dans ce truc ??? " non parceque c'est deja super con si en plus y'a même pas un nichon c'est la déprime


----------



## JPTK (23 Novembre 2007)

Captain_X a dit:


> ben en fait c'est comme myspace en moins moche mais aussi nul. Certes on atteint pas encore le vide profond des blogs de skyrock mais là y'a pas nécessairement l'excuse de l'age.
> 
> Bref, c'est franchement de la merde sans intérêt. Un effet de mode, qui durera jusqu'à ce que troudeballe.com propose la même chose avec un super marketing et que la jeunesse branchouillée se jette comme des cons dans la fosse à purin





AH AH ! J'adore... j'aurais pas dit mieux ni pire


----------



## l'écrieur (23 Novembre 2007)

Perso, je viens d'y démarrer une carrière de loup-garou virtuel tout à fait correcte.


----------



## naas (24 Novembre 2007)

Oui j'aime bien face book , avec plein de gens gentils  qui ont de beaux enfants  , font du macramé la semaine  et des barbecue  le week end avec les enfants 

*MAIS EN FAIT JE VAIS SUR HATE BOOK*










http://www.hatebook.org/


----------



## PA5CAL (24 Novembre 2007)

naas a dit:


> Oui j'aime bien face book , avec plein de gens gentils  qui ont de beaux enfants  , font du macramé la semaine  et des barbecue  le week end avec les enfants
> 
> *MAIS EN FAIT JE VAIS SUR HATE BOOK*
> 
> ...


Hatebook c'est plein de gens qui font cramer leurs enfants dans le barbecue le week-end 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
Bah, je ne vois pas trop la différence avec Facebook... (ou alors j'ai mal compris, non ?)


----------



## naas (24 Novembre 2007)

Même les secretaires qui sont sur les sites genre ok magazine avec un ipod vieux de 6 mois et 3 albums de chansons parlent de facebook 

c'est un critère de re(p/v)ulsion pour moi ça


----------



## da capo (24 Novembre 2007)

naas a dit:


> Oui j'aime bien face book , avec plein de gens gentils  qui ont de beaux enfants  , font du macramé la semaine  et des barbecue  le week end avec les enfants
> 
> *MAIS EN FAIT JE VAIS SUR HATE BOOK*
> 
> ...



Les adeptes de la scientologie et les raëliens s'inscrivent où ?

_Quitte à détester, autant que je déteste pour de bon_


----------



## kisbizz (24 Novembre 2007)

da capo a dit:


> Les adeptes de la scientologie et les raëliens s'inscrivent où ?
> 
> _Quitte à détester, autant que je déteste pour de bon_



demande a tom il saura surement te conseiller


----------



## Captain_X (24 Novembre 2007)

da capo a dit:


> Les adeptes de la scientologie et les raëliens s'inscrivent où ?
> 
> _Quitte à détester, autant que je déteste pour de bon_



bah ils s'inscrivent sur macgé


----------



## da capo (24 Novembre 2007)

Captain_X a dit:


> bah ils s'inscrivent sur macgé



Sous des noms d'emprunts alors :mouais:

Msg : si on vous a déjà proposé le rôle d'une jeune vierge dans une longue robe blanche, contactez moi par mp


_ps : non pas toi Sindanárië _


----------



## dool (24 Novembre 2007)

da capo a dit:


> Sous des noms d'emprunts alors :mouais:
> 
> Msg : si on vous a déjà proposé le rôle d'une jeune vierge dans une longue robe blanche, contactez moi par mp
> 
> ...




Ben pourquoi un MP, c'est vous monsieur qui me l'avez proposé ! J'attend qu'on me fournisse le matos. Nan ça va la robe j'ai merci.


J'ai vu la lumière, je me suis abonnée


----------



## Captain_X (24 Novembre 2007)

raël c'est pas le pseudo du chat de gargamel ?

en fait c'est hubert le nom du chat.

hubert known as raël


----------



## Anonyme (24 Novembre 2007)

Sindanárië a dit:


> la plupart ouvrent un blog parce qu'ils dénigrent le reste des être vivants autour d'eux par le mépris, le silence, et que _je t'écrases/j'ai rien vu-rien senti_ 24h/7 dans la vie réelle !!!



Tu aimes ton, prochain, toi ?

Moi, non.

D'ailleurs...


----------



## Captain_X (24 Novembre 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> Tu aimes ton, prochain, toi ?
> 
> Moi, non.
> 
> D'ailleurs...



y'a encore des utopistes à 2 sous ?


----------



## da capo (24 Novembre 2007)

Captain_X a dit:


> y'a encore des utopistes à 2 sous ?



Affriolants ?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Novembre 2007)

Captain_X a dit:


> y'a encore des utopistes à 2 sous ?


Deux francs - au moins.

"Deux sous" ?
T'as deux monnaies de retard !
Déjà que t'aimes pas les blogs des jeunes qui ont quelque chose à dire sur le monde...

Tu serais pas _vieux _des fois ?

Bon, sérieusement, c'est vrai que 99% des blogs sur lesquels je suis tombé étaient désespérant de vacuité pleine de faute d'orthographe et de figures de styles à peine digne d'un mauvais Arlequin, mais...
Et alors ?
Cela vaut-il la débauche de virulence grandiloquente qui sert de première page à ce sujet ?

Je n'en sais rien, je m'en fous, je vais aller occuper mon samedi soir à autre chose.

Non ?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Novembre 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> Tu aimes ton, prochain, toi ?


Moi oui. Je n'aime pas sa présence envahissante, mais j'aime parfois ses faiblesses  pas toujours, parce que je ne suis pas meilleur que lui, que je n'en ai pas même le sentiment, parce que sa vanité, sa vacuité, son arrogance, ce sont les miennes, et sa lumière aussi, sa belle lumière qui n'est rien sans les ténèbres qui l'entourent.


----------



## JPTK (24 Novembre 2007)

_Moi oui. Je n'aime pas sa présence envahissante, mais j'aime parfois ses faiblesses  pas toujours, parce que
je ne suis pas meilleur que lui, que je n'en ai pas même le sentiment, parce que sa vanité, sa vacuité,
son arrogance, ce sont les miennes, et sa lumière aussi, sa belle lumière qui n'est rien sans les ténèbres qui l'entourent._​


----------



## Anonyme (24 Novembre 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Moi oui. Je n'aime pas sa présence envahissante, mais j'aime parfois ses faiblesses  pas toujours, parce que je ne suis pas meilleur que lui, que je n'en ai pas même le sentiment, parce que sa vanité, sa vacuité, son arrogance, ce sont les miennes, et sa lumière aussi, sa belle lumière qui n'est rien sans les ténèbres qui l'entourent.



Je trouvais que mépriser et dénigrer "la plupart" des auteurs de blog au titre de ce qu'ils étaient méprisant et dénigraient le genre humain me semblait un peu...

Non ?

En ayant un moi même, de blog, je préférais prendre les devants, assumer par défaut ce mépris du genre humain, j'ai toujours tendance à faire l'idiot devant les "tous les ... sont des ..."
Bête, hein ?

Je n'aime ni ne déteste mon prochain _à priori.
A postériori, _bien souvent, il me fatigue.


----------



## da capo (24 Novembre 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> Je n'en sais rien, je m'en fous, je vais aller occuper mon samedi soir à autre chose.



Ben que fais-tu là ?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Novembre 2007)

da capo a dit:


> Ben que fais-tu là ?



Ca, c'est mon côté "compagnon de la chanson" - je n'en suis qu'à ma première tournée d'adieux...


----------



## kisbizz (24 Novembre 2007)

moi j'ai bien essayé de créer un blog mais.......j'ai pas reussi :rose: 


tant mieux surement


----------



## Anonyme (24 Novembre 2007)

kisbizz a dit:


> moi j'ai bien essayé de créer un blog mais.......j'ai pas reussi :rose:


Mais si, ma chérie. Tu as un blog qui compte plus de quatre-vingt-dix mille membres et que parcourent chaque jour plusieurs dizaines  centaines ?  de milliers de lecteurs Qu'est-ce que tu veux de plus pour raconter ta vie ?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Novembre 2007)

kisbizz a dit:


> moi j'ai bien essayé de créer un blog mais.......j'ai pas reussi :rose:
> 
> 
> tant mieux surement



Ca n'est pas une obligation, tu sais ?

"Si tout le monde parle en même temps, ceux qui ont quelque chose à dire deviennent inaudibles"
PonkHead (version kislapète)


----------



## kisbizz (24 Novembre 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Qu'est-ce que tu veux de plus pour raconter ta vie ?




peut être justement ne plus la raconter ...de toute façon elle n'a rien d'extraordinaire
je ne suis pas une star ni la femme de patrick bruel


----------



## Anonyme (24 Novembre 2007)

kisbizz a dit:


> je ne suis pas une star ni la femme de patrick bruel


Les stars n'ont rien d'extraordinaire. Il arrive parfois que ce qu'elles font le soit.


----------



## Captain_X (25 Novembre 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Les stars n'ont rien d'extraordinaire. Il arrive parfois que ce qu'elles font le soit.



sauf celles qui sont sur MySpace


----------



## Sindanárië (25 Novembre 2007)

Captain_X a dit:


> sauf celles qui sont sur MySpace


en tous cas, je sais pas si il est sur MySpace, mais quelqu'un a gentilment ouvert un espace à Fab'Fab' sur Stars-OUbliés.com


----------



## G2LOQ (25 Novembre 2007)

Sindanárië a dit:


> en tous cas, je sais pas si il est sur MySpace, mais quelqu'un a gentilment ouvert un espace à Fab'Fab' sur Stars-OUbliés.com



Ils ne connaissent pas MacG, c'est pour ça qu'ils pensent qu'ont la oublié. 

Les nuls!


----------



## kisbizz (25 Novembre 2007)

je sais .....je vais essayer d'ouvrir un blog et raconter

ma vie sur macgeneration


----------



## Sindanárië (25 Novembre 2007)

kisbizz a dit:


> je sais .....je vais essayer d'ouvrir un blog et raconter
> 
> ma vie sur macgeneration


T'es déjà debout toi ??!!!!

EH ben ! on t'as virée du lit ou quoi ?


----------



## kisbizz (25 Novembre 2007)

Sindanárië a dit:


> T'es déjà debout toi ??!!!!
> 
> EH ben ! on t'as virée du lit ou quoi ?





oui ......ma moité de ma vie : mon fils    



et pourtant mon lit est grand , et pourtant il s'est couché tres tard , et pourtant il ne voulait pas tout de suite le petit dej, et pourtant ......la prochaine je l'envoie dormir dans son lit


----------



## Grug (25 Novembre 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Les stars n'ont rien d'extraordinaire. Il arrive parfois que ce qu'elles font le soit.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Novembre 2007)

Grug a dit:


>


Ça me rappelle les esquisses d'Hergé pour l'Alph-Art. Merci.


----------



## Captain_X (25 Novembre 2007)

de profil on dirait le pianiste de la castaphiore


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Novembre 2007)

Captain_X a dit:


> de profil on dirait le pianiste de la castaphiore



Mais de face, on dirait pas son piano


----------



## Sindanárië (26 Novembre 2007)

Captain_X a dit:


> de profil on dirait le pianiste de la castaphiore


C'EST la Castafiore


----------



## naas (26 Novembre 2007)

Grug a dit:


>



je trouve ce croquis très joli.


----------



## Sindanárië (26 Novembre 2007)

naas a dit:


> je trouve ce croquis très joli.


 Oui c'est vrai et très près du sujet croqué


----------



## Fab'Fab (26 Novembre 2007)

Sindanárië a dit:


> en tous cas, je sais pas si il est sur MySpace, mais quelqu'un a gentilment ouvert un espace à Fab'Fab' sur Stars-OUbliés.com



ouais je sais..
Mais je préfère être sur "Stars oubliées" que sur "ex Star qui s'accroche"...  

Cela dit, oui je suis sur Myspace et Facebook, mais je n'y raconte pas ma vie. Je m'en sers pour mon boulot.


----------



## Captain_X (26 Novembre 2007)

ha parcequ'en plus on peut travailler avec ces horreurs ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (27 Novembre 2007)

Ben oui. Suffit de ne pas y ajouter toutes les conneries et de ne pas accepter les demandes de contact de n'importe qui. C'est stratégique et je te promets que ça marche.


----------



## Fab'Fab (27 Novembre 2007)

On y trouve même un groupe Macgé...


----------



## Anonyme (27 Novembre 2007)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> On y trouve même un groupe Macgé...


Au risque de passer une fois de plus pour un pisse-froid, l'intérêt de créer un groupe MacGeneration me semble aussi discutable que celui qui pousse les Français moyens en vacances à l'Étranger à se retrouver entre eux


----------



## tirhum (27 Novembre 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Au risque de passer une fois de plus pour un pisse-froid,


"Sa Très Haute Suffisance"... 


DocEvil a dit:


> , l'intérêt de créer un groupe MacGeneration me semble aussi discutable que celui qui pousse les Français moyens en vacances à l'Étranger à se retrouver entre eux&#8230;


En short, sandales avec chaussettes.... :style:


----------



## mado (27 Novembre 2007)

Faute.

On dit _chlapette _en macgéen.


----------



## Fab'Fab (27 Novembre 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Au risque de passer une fois de plus pour un pisse-froid, l'intérêt de créer un groupe MacGeneration me semble aussi discutable que celui qui pousse les Français moyens en vacances à l'Étranger à se retrouver entre eux



C'est vrai. C'est pour ça que comme tout ce qui est inutile, c'est parfaitement indispensable


----------



## Captain_X (27 Novembre 2007)

mado a dit:


> Faute.
> 
> On dit _chlapette _en macgéen.



raison de plus pour employé un mot de la langue française


----------



## Anonyme (27 Novembre 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Au risque de passer une fois de plus pour un pisse-froid, l'intérêt de créer un groupe MacGeneration me semble aussi discutable que celui qui pousse les Français moyens en vacances à l'Étranger à se retrouver entre eux




FacePlouc - ton réseau social en short devant les pyramides !


----------



## Anonyme (27 Novembre 2007)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> C'est vrai. C'est pour ça que comme tout ce qui est inutile, c'est parfaitement indispensable


Je ne suis pas au mieux de ma forme ces temps derniers, alors ne m'en veux pas de penser que tout ce qui est inutile est inutile. Et recréer partout, sur tous supports (Last.fm, twitter, facebook&#8230, une communauté dont la seule valeur identitaire est de s'être formée autour d'un site informatique rentre pour moi dans cette catégorie.

Bref, je vous aime bien, mais je ne déteste pas voir de nouvelles têtes (ou d'anciennes oubliées d'ailleurs).


----------



## Captain_X (27 Novembre 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Bref, je vous aime bien, mais je ne déteste pas voir de nouvelles têtes (ou d'anciennes oubliées d'ailleurs).



je considère que c'est vital et que toute forme de communautarisme est dangereuse pour la santé...

enfin juste un bemol, je vous aimes pas bien, c'est la taille en dessous quand même... je vous supporte.


----------



## naas (27 Novembre 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> ...recréer partout, sur tous supports (Last.fm, twitter, facebook), une communauté dont la seule valeur identitaire est de s'être formée autour d'un site informatique rentre pour moi dans cette catégorie...


Tout a fait exact
face book n'est rien d'autre qu'une expression a plus grande échelle de ce que d'autre ont fait auparavant, ce que les moteurs de torrent sont aux serveurs FTP d'antan.

face book a ceci d'exécrable qu'il n'est qu'une dilution d'une idée brilliante due a la masse des participants.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (27 Novembre 2007)

Captain_X a dit:


> ... je vous supporte.



tu supportes... et tu insupportes... un mouvement perpétuel à toi tout seul en quelque sorte...


----------



## Captain_X (27 Novembre 2007)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> tu supportes... et tu insupportes... un mouvement perpétuel à toi tout seul en quelque sorte...



faut pas être jaloux, t'as déjà la moitié insupportable...


----------



## yvos (28 Novembre 2007)

en tout cas, y a pas "=ier, c'est devenu un sujet de conversation dans les diners mondains 
quelqu'un peut me briefer? Je peux dire que c'est de la merde ou pas? Faut ptetre étayer?


----------



## bobbynountchak (28 Novembre 2007)

yvos a dit:


> Faut ptetre étayer?



Tu dis juste que c'est moi qui te l'ai dit.

Tu verras, ça marche toujours, dans les diners mondains.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (28 Novembre 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Tu dis juste que c'est moi qui te l'ai dit.
> 
> Tu verras, ça marche toujours, dans les *diners mondains*.



Beaucoup moins bien dans les touzes par contre...


----------



## Anonyme (28 Novembre 2007)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Beaucoup moins bien dans les touzes par contre...


Une touze avec des mondaines, alors ?

Pas évident à placer, cependant.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (28 Novembre 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> Une touze avec des mondaines, alors ?
> 
> Pas évident à placer, cependant.



C'est exactement ça, d'après la rumeur, bobby n'est pas évident à placer dans les touzes...


----------



## Chang (28 Novembre 2007)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Beaucoup moins bien dans les touzes par contre...



Les touzes sont les afters des diners mondains ... faut pas croire que les Rotschild et autres ne s'arrosent qu'a l'eau benite ...  ...


----------



## naas (28 Novembre 2007)




----------



## PATOCHMAN (30 Novembre 2007)

Sindanárië a dit:


> Mais comme un besoin d'existence (LOL) se fait sentir par pur ego (ah... bah voilà...), eh bien sa étale sa petite vie _de merde ;_ avec ses photos de vacances _de merde_ ; son dernier baladeur _de merde_ ; son dernier download _de merde_ ; son clebs _de merde_ et sa console _de merde_ qui vas avec ; sa girlfriend ou boyfriend _(de merde ?)_ ...



Un peu comme sur MacG par moments, non?...


----------



## Captain_X (30 Novembre 2007)

macG rachete FaceBook ?


----------



## Sindanárië (30 Novembre 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Un peu comme sur MacG par moments, non?...



OUais carrément 



Captain_X a dit:


> macG rachete FaceBook ?





Nan mais pour avoir piqué le concept, Facebook devrait se donner à MacG


----------



## Anonyme (2 Décembre 2007)

Finalement j'ai désactivé mon compte. Ça ressemblait vraiment trop à MacG.


----------



## l'écrieur (4 Décembre 2007)

C'est sûr que se servir de FaceBook pour discuter avec les potes de MacGé, ça sert pas à grand chose. FaceBook, ça sert à retrouver des potes, pour refaire des bouffes comme avant, ou se refiler du taf à l'occasion.
Et pour les plus cinglés, ceux qui ont remplis tous les champs, mis leur numéro de téléphone, celui de leur carte bleue, tout ça, ben ça sert à se faire pirater tout le reste.


----------



## Bassman (4 Décembre 2007)

l'écrieur a dit:


> C'est sûr que se servir de FaceBook pour discuter avec les potes de MacGé, ça sert pas à grand chose. FaceBook, ça sert à retrouver des potes, pour refaire des bouffes comme avant, ou se refiler du taf à l'occasion.



Ah ! Golf est sur Facebook ?


----------



## l'écrieur (4 Décembre 2007)

Possible ! Mais il ne peut être vu que par ses "amis". 




Ah ! On me dit dans l'oreillette qu'on l'a trouvé ! Mais qu'il a fait chimio + UV, depuis la dernière bouffe parisienne !


----------



## naas (4 Décembre 2007)

Pourquoi tu mets des  a la fin de tes phrases ?


----------



## l'écrieur (4 Décembre 2007)

Parce que ça me plait.


----------



## Captain_X (4 Décembre 2007)

ou parce que tu insistes sur le fait que ce soit drôle ...


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Décembre 2007)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Parce que ça me plait.




Pfffttt, tu développes trop, pas besoin d'en mettre des tartines, ne soit pas si disert !

"Parce que" ou "c'est comme ça" eussent amplement suffis 



  

EDIT : Mince, je peux pas te bouler, vBubulle fait encore son radin ! 

:rateau:


----------



## naas (4 Décembre 2007)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Parce que ça me plait.



Ou c'est parce que ce n'est pas drôle et que tu compense par des


----------



## Anonyme (5 Décembre 2007)

naas a dit:


> Ou c'est parce que ce n'est pas drôle et que tu compense par des


Si c'est drôle. Mais manifestement des types comme toi ont besoin qu'on le signale, comme on souligne un mot dans une phrase ou qu'on met « Attention au chien » quand y'a un chien.


----------



## kisbizz (5 Décembre 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> on souligne un mot dans une phrase ou qu'on met « Attention au chien » quand y'a un chien.



mais alors seulement s'il mord


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Décembre 2007)

kisbizz a dit:


> mais alors seulement s'il mord



Non, c'est surtout quand il ne mord pas, qu'on met le panneau, pour faire croire qu'il le fait !


----------



## Anonyme (5 Décembre 2007)

kisbizz a dit:


> mais alors seulement s'il mord


Ce n'est pas le cas ?


----------



## l'écrieur (5 Décembre 2007)

C'est quoi l'histoire, là ?
Je ris de ce que je veux, ok ? Et j'utilise les smileys comme je l'entends.
Et si je froisse quelqu'un, qu'il passe son chemin, c'est aussi simple que ça.
La bise aux autres.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (5 Décembre 2007)

l'écrieur a dit:


> C'est quoi l'histoire, là ?
> Je ris de ce que je veux, ok ? Et j'utilise les smileys comme je l'entends.
> Et si je froisse quelqu'un, qu'il passe son chemin, c'est aussi simple que ça.
> La bise aux autres.


T'as oublié le ""


----------



## l'écrieur (5 Décembre 2007)

:rateau:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (5 Décembre 2007)

Mouahahaha!!!


----------



## Anonyme (5 Décembre 2007)

Sinon il peut aussi aller se faire foutre non ?


  

(3, ça va ?)


----------



## mado (5 Décembre 2007)

Version virtuelle de "dites le avec des fleurs ?"


Allez j'en mets un bouquet de 3 aussi


----------



## Anonyme (5 Décembre 2007)

Ah ben non&#8230; j'ai jamais envoyé quelqu'un se faire foutre avec des fleurs  Je réserve ça à d'autres messages


----------



## Grug (5 Décembre 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Si c'est drôle. Mais manifestement des types comme toi ont besoin qu'on le signale, comme on souligne un mot dans une phrase ou qu'on met « Attention au chien » quand y'a un chien.







​


----------



## Captain_X (5 Décembre 2007)

BackCat a dit:


> Ah ben non j'ai jamais envoyé quelqu'un se faire foutre avec des fleurs  Je réserve ça à d'autres messages



c'est sur que les message d'amour avec des coups de pieds dans le cul c'est moins bien pris en général


----------



## l'écrieur (5 Décembre 2007)

Bon, allez, l'épisode est fini. J'ai eu mon petit coup de rouge payé par l'homme de la tribu de la défense de l'almanach.
Tiens, vu que j'y suis, j'en fais profiter tout le monde : 
Vois-tu, l'intelligence, elle a beaucoup à voir avec l'humour.
En fait, l'humour est un miroir de l'intelligence.
Le mien se fout un peu des convenances. Et il est noir à l'occasion. Un peu comme le résultat de la recherche dans FaceBook, quand on tape ton nom et ton prénom dans le petit champ avec la loupe à côté.


----------



## bobbynountchak (5 Décembre 2007)

Mon Doc!
L'écrieur est noir! :affraid:

Kilucru?


----------



## Anonyme (5 Décembre 2007)

Grug a dit:


>


Abruti !


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Décembre 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Mon Doc!
> L'écrieur est noir! :affraid:
> 
> Kilucru?



Nan !, il est noir seulement s'il abuse, des kils de cru (même si ce sont des crus de blanc)


----------



## tirhum (5 Décembre 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Abruti !


Abruti !  

Abruti !  

Abruti ! :rateau: 

Abruti !  

Abruti !  

Abruti !  

Abruti !  

Abruti ! :mouais: 

Abruti !  

Abruti !  

Abruti ! :love:


----------



## Anonyme (5 Décembre 2007)

Ouais puis en plus y'a un copyright à la con sur le "" maintenant&#8230; merci de ne pas l'utiliser à tort ou à travers :mouais:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (5 Décembre 2007)

BackCat a dit:


> Ouais puis en plus y'a un copyright à la con sur le "" maintenant



*ET PUIS QUOI ENCORE!??!*


----------



## Anonyme (5 Décembre 2007)

Pourquoi tu mets des  a la fin de tes phrases ?©


----------



## PATOCHMAN (5 Décembre 2007)

BackCat a dit:


> Pourquoi tu mets des  a la fin de tes phrases ?©



C'est stylish... :style:


----------



## Anonyme (5 Décembre 2007)

BackCat a dit:


> Pourquoi tu mets des  a la fin de tes phrases ?©


C'est son côté polyphonique.


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Décembre 2007)

Bon, j'ai déposé le "©", le "®" et le "&#8482;", comme ça, plus de restrictions sur les smilies et autres signes de ponctuation (ou alors, faut casquer ) !


----------



## Anonyme (5 Décembre 2007)

Mais ouais mais ouais&#8230; j'espère que tu as étendu le dépôt à l'Irlande ©


----------



## Bassman (5 Décembre 2007)

BackCat a dit:


> Mais ouais mais ouais j'espère que tu as étendu le dépôt à l'Irlande ©



Tu crois qu'il en Croke le Park-scal seventy seven  ? 


Ok, je sors.


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Décembre 2007)

BackCat a dit:


> Mais ouais mais ouais j'espère que tu as étendu le dépôt à l'Irlande ©



Oh, ben à l'Irlande, c'est tout le dictionnaire qu'il faudrait déposer


----------



## Amok (5 Décembre 2007)

l'écrieur a dit:


> C'est quoi l'histoire, là ?
> Je ris de ce que je veux, ok ? Et j'utilise les smileys comme je l'entends.
> Et si je froisse quelqu'un, qu'il passe son chemin, c'est aussi simple que ça.
> La bise aux autres.



Avec la langue ou pas ? Parce que sans, ca ne m'intéresse pas depuis que j'ai rencontré un Belge !



© © :love:©


----------



## tirhum (5 Décembre 2007)

Traînée !... ©


©


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Décembre 2007)

v©o©u©s©  ©a©v©e©z© ©p©a©s© ©f©i©n©i© ©a©v©e©c© ©c©e©t©t©e© ©c©o®&#8482;n©n©e©r©i©e© ©?© ©©


----------



## Grug (5 Décembre 2007)

Le message que vous avez entré est trop court. Veuillez l'allonger à au moins 5 caractères.

©&#8482;


----------



## Sindanárië (5 Décembre 2007)

Grug a dit:


> ​



C'est classé comment dans la nomenclature ?  Explosif, inflammable, corrosif, nocif...


----------



## Anonyme (5 Décembre 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> v©o©u©s©  ©a©v©e©z© ©p©a©s© ©f©i©n©i© ©a©v©e©c© ©c©e©t©t©e© ©c©o®n©n©e©r©i©e© ©?© ©©


Finie ? La connerie ? Ça dépend. (je sais, ça dépasse).
_Cette_ connerie, tôt ou tard, oui. Elle a clairement un caractère volatile. On est d'accord. Par contre, plutôt que sur les conneries émises, on devrait peut-être se pencher sur la connerie des auteurs, qui, elle, semble insondable.
Un petite réflexion à ce sujet ? 
Bon. Ok. J'ai conscience de poser un peu un plagiat de la question de Doc sur l'intelligence, je le concède. Mais quand même. Y'en a deux ou trois dans ces dernières pages qui nous font un vrai sans-faute depuis des années, quand même. 
Non ?

Enfin bon.

Je vous assure, c'est flagrant.

D'ailleurs je vais vous livrer les résultats préliminaires d'une étude fortuite que j'ai menée. Faites l'expérience de vous retirer quelques temps du forum comme je l'ai fait (et vais tenter de le faire encore, rassurez-vous ). Si si. Faites-le. je sais, c'est dur, mais c'est pour la science et la beauté du geste.
D'ores et déjà, j'ai fait deux constats suite à ce retrait. Un qui est assez enthousiasmant, et un autre, assez inquiétant à ce stade de l'expérience

Le premier constat, c'est que les forums ne s'en portent pas plus mal. Ils ne s'effondrent pas. Tout fonctionne toujours, c'est magnifique.  Ça, c'est une réelle bonne chose 
Le second, c'est que le niveau de connerie augmente. Ah ben ouais, je vous vois venir. "Ouais, il est aigri. C'est un gros con d't'façon. Tous les anciens modos deviennent des trolls en puissance d't'façon, c'est bien connu !" etc. etc. Soit. Et quand bien même, mon second constat  et vous êtes libres de ne pas le croire, je m'en branle   est tout ce qu'il y a d'objectif. Ceci étant posé, j'y reviens, étaye et approfondis  _morpionibus_.
La connerie augmente, donc. En nombre d'abord. C'est logique. Macgeneration, entraîné dans la double spirale à circonvolution isocentrique du succès et du switch glane du switcheur par pelletées de 12. Et vous connaissez mon attachement aux nioubes switcheurs. Donc, c'est cul et fedé aussi, en nombre, c'est exponentiel.
Mais aussi, ça augmente en intensité. Croyez-moi, ou faites-en l'expérience, les cons deviennent encore plus cons chaque jour. Et ça ben ça m'en bouche un coin. J'avoue immodestement que je pensais que les cons d'ici étaient des champions de classe internationale. Du genre à pouvoir figurer dans les universités. Dans des bocaux. Cas d'école, quoi. L'expression la plus aboutie de la discipline. L'aboutissement. Le summum.

Et ben non.

L'évolution de l'espèce n'est pas dans un cul de sac. L'homo-débilus ne cesse d'avancer. Pire. Au rythme où la progression opère, il n'y aura plus assez d'espace pour le reste.

Moi je dis, si mes conclusions s'avèrent, on est mal on est mal. Rien qu'à voir comment l'espèce dominante ose (c'est à ça qu'on la reconnaît, c'est pas de moi et c'est éculé, mais quelle méthode infaillible, vous me l'accorderez) s'opposer aux dernières personnes d'esprit qui résistent encore en ces lieux, et ben ça laisse pas beaucoup d'espoir.

Tout fout l'camp, sauf ce qu'il faut.
C'est l'bordel, c'était mieux avant, tout ça aussi quoi 

Voilà voilà.
Vous pouvez reprendre *©*


----------



## WebOliver (5 Décembre 2007)

Sindanárië a dit:


> C'est classé comment dans la nomenclature ?  Explosif, inflammable, corrosif, nocif...



Ne pas avaler. En cas d'ingestion fortuite appeler jpmiss pour l'anesthésie.


----------



## Aurélie85 (5 Décembre 2007)

BackCat a dit:


> (...)L'expression la plus aboutie de la discipline. L'aboutissement. Le summum.
> Et ben non.
> L'évolution de l'espèce n'est pas dans un cul de sac. L'homo-débilus ne cesse d'avancer. Pire. Au rythme où la progression opère, il n'y aura plus assez d'espace pour le reste. (...)



je sors, plus ou moins à l'instant, d'un cours sur les théories d'un certain James Flynn qui constatait, en gros, que l'on est plus intelligent que nos grands-parents ne l'étaient. (le cours n'a pas comme but de nous faire adhérer à ce genre de théorie mais de justement nous faire comprendre ce qui avait été dit ou fait par rapport au concept d'intelligence depuis le début du siècle passé). Bref, en lisant les mots de backcat, je me suis aprerçue qu'il faisait remarquer l'exact contraire, point par point, de ce qui avait été dit au sujet de cette théorie, pendant ce cours. Et que cela avait un côté rassurant. En rapport avec cet Effet Flynn.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Décembre 2007)

Ah non ma chère. On ne peut pas à la fois demander le départ d'une personne et fayoter à ses cours magistraux. Vous retenterez votre chance l'année prochaine, avec mon remplaçant.
D'autre part, je postillonne. Il y a une splash zone sur les 3 premiers rangs, comme à seaworld.


----------



## WebOliver (5 Décembre 2007)

Ah ben voilà, mon gag tombe à l'eau! Merci Baquecatte, merci!    



WebOliver a dit:


> Ne pas avaler. En cas d'ingestion fortuite appeler jpmiss pour l'anesthésie.



Sinon, j'ai également désactivé mon compte facebook. Le côté malsain du truc l'a emporté sur le reste dans ma réflexion.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Décembre 2007)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> je sors, plus ou moins à l'instant, d'un cours sur les théories d'un certain James Flynn qui constatait, en gros, que l'on est plus intelligent que nos grands-parents ne l'étaient. (le cours n'a pas comme but de nous faire adhérer à ce genre de théorie mais de justement nous faire comprendre ce qui avait été dit ou fait par rapport au concept d'intelligence depuis le début du siècle passé). Bref, en lisant les mots de backcat, je me suis aprerçue qu'il faisait remarquer l'exact contraire, point par point, de ce qui avait été dit au sujet de cette théorie, pendant ce cours. Et que cela avait un côté rassurant. En rapport avec cet Effet Flynn.


Plus intelligents que nos prédécesseurs ? Certainement pas. Plus cultivés peut-être, et encore le sommes-nous d'une manière bien différente, plus diversifiée mais aussi plus parcellaire. D'ailleurs la culture, comme l'ordre, n'est une fin en soi que pour les imbéciles. Plus informés ? À n'en pas douter, mais dans un flot tel qu'il laisse peu de place à l'analyse. Plus nombreux, ça oui... Mais toute évolution est-elle un progrès ?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Décembre 2007)

Sindanárië a dit:


> C'est classé comment dans la nomenclature ?  Explosif, inflammable, corrosif, nocif...


Dangereux pour son environnement.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Décembre 2007)

Ouais ben n'empêche, moi je l'ai dit vachement mieux. Ok c'était plus long. Mais je l'ai dit vachement mieux&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (6 Décembre 2007)

BackCat a dit:


> Ouais ben n'empêche, moi je l'ai dit vachement mieux. Ok c'était plus long. Mais je l'ai dit vachement mieux


Oui, mais c'était plus long.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Décembre 2007)

J'ai pas dit le contraire. Mais c'était vachement mieux, non ?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Décembre 2007)

BackCat a dit:


> J'ai pas dit le contraire. Mais c'était vachement mieux, non ?


C'est plus vraiment ce que c'était non plus


----------



## Bassman (6 Décembre 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Plus intelligents que nos prédécesseurs ? Certainement pas. Plus cultivés peut-être, et encore le sommes-nous d'une manière bien différente, plus diversifiée mais aussi plus parcellaire. D'ailleurs la culture, comme l'ordre, n'est une fin en soi que pour les imbéciles. Plus informés ? À n'en pas douter, mais dans un flot tel qu'il laisse peu de place à l'analyse. Plus nombreux, ça oui... Mais toute évolution est-elle un progrès ?



J'aurais dit ça différemment : on en connaît certainement plus que nos prédécesseurs, mais on en sait moins. La différence entre connaître et savoir n'est pas si fine que ça.

J'reste d'accord avec vous les filles : le monde devient de plus en plus con.


----------



## Captain_X (6 Décembre 2007)

la connerie augmente proportionnellement avec l'intelligence... c'est le pendant logique, plus on est intelligent, plus le niveau de connerie est important, sinon y'a déséquilibre...

[et hop, dalle gerflor]

by Nephou


----------



## alèm (6 Décembre 2007)

_J'vois pas en quoi les hommes seraient de plus en plus cons même s'ils ont de plus en plus des caractères physiques infantiles en regard de nos frères primates, mais bon&#8230;

par contre, je suis d'accord avec BackCat sur le fond : les gens sur ce forum ne deviennent pas de plus en plus intelligent. C'était pas mieux avant, je ne pense pas ça, je pense surtout qu'avant le flot de conneries était moins important. C'est l'abondance qui n'est plus gérée&#8230; 

Captain, ton post était vraiment très con et sans intérêt d'où ce que tu sais.
_


----------



## alèm (6 Décembre 2007)

_


DocEvil a dit:



			Finalement j'ai désactivé mon compte. Ça ressemblait vraiment trop à MacG.
		
Cliquez pour agrandir...


ah ouais ?



l'écrieur a dit:



			C'est sûr que se servir de FaceBook pour discuter avec les potes de MacGé, ça sert pas à grand chose. FaceBook, ça sert à retrouver des potes, pour refaire des bouffes comme avant, ou se refiler du taf à l'occasion.
		
Cliquez pour agrandir...


ça me rassure, je vois que parmi la dizaine de tartempions parlant de ce qu'ils ne connaissent pas, yen a un qui en a la même utilité que moi. Facebook en soi, je m'en fous comme de la dernière pub qui s'y affiche, j'ai l'il sélectif. Mais retrouver des potes amiénois (ou autres ! ) perdus de vue (et pour cause, Capetown, c'est loin !) et prévoir de se croiser pour se faire une bouffe, soirée et plus encore, c'est comme ça que je l'utilise. Pour du taf aussi, c'est vrai 



Bassman a dit:



			Ah ! Golf est sur Facebook ?
		
Cliquez pour agrandir...


pas vu ou alors en compte privé !  comme sur MTV 



l'écrieur a dit:



			Possible ! Mais il ne peut être vu que par ses "amis". 




Ah ! On me dit dans l'oreillette qu'on l'a trouvé ! Mais qu'il a fait chimio + UV, depuis la dernière bouffe parisienne ! 

Cliquez pour agrandir...


chirurgie esthétique aussi, non ? :affraid:



Captain_X a dit:



			ou parce que tu insistes sur le fait que ce soit drôle ...
		
Cliquez pour agrandir...


tu ferais bien de te mettre au smileys alors    

_


----------



## CouleurSud (6 Décembre 2007)

BackCat a dit:


> Ouais ben n'empêche, moi je l'ai dit vachement mieux. Ok c'était plus long. Mais je l'ai dit vachement mieux





BackCat a dit:


> J'ai pas dit le contraire. Mais c'était vachement mieux, non ?



Très bien. Un peu long, certes, mais très bien. Argumenté, substantiel 

D'ailleurs, j'agrée à peu près à tout


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Décembre 2007)

Tiens, il me vient une question connexe à tout ce qui précède : si tant est que connerie et intelligence ne soient pas des notions, somme toute, relatives, et partant du postulat qu'on ne choisit pas celle de ces catégories à laquelle on appartient, est-ce vraiment une preuve d'intelligence, de fustiger la connerie ?


----------



## bobbynountchak (6 Décembre 2007)

Hé ben moi, je suis pas d'accord avec BackCat, qui raconte bien que des grosses conneries.  (Pour pas changer, tiens.) :



BackCat a dit:


> Le premier constat, c'est que les forums ne s'en portent pas plus mal. Ils ne s'effondrent pas. Tout fonctionne toujours, c'est magnifique.



Moi aussi j'ai fait l'expérience de m'absenter des forums, ou forii ou fora, fut un temps*. 
Hé bien permettez moi de vous dire que je suis revenu de justesse. 
C'était un merdier pas possible, le bar avait été fermé, les sujets ouverts étaient même pus drôles, ça causait politique _à priori_ et tout le monde jouait à un jeu débile avec une histoire de chateau à la con alors que leurs posts étaient même pas comptés (or quel intérêt de poster si ça compte pas dans le compteur, je vous le demande).

Depuis que je suis revenu ça va un peu mieux, mais que voulez vous, je ne peux pas être partout.
C'est pour ça que tu as l'impression qu'il y a plus de connerie qu'avant sur ce forum, mon p'tit BackCatounet : c'est que ça s'est dégradé en mon absence, et que depuis, je fais ce que je peux pour redresser la balance, mais c'est beaucoup pour un seul blork.

Je ne vous abandonnerai plus jamais mes p'tits cocos, c'est promis. 


_* à lire très vite plusieurs fois de suite._


----------



## CouleurSud (6 Décembre 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Tiens, il me vient une question connexe à tout ce qui précède : si tant est que connerie et intelligence ne soient pas des notions, somme toute, relatives, et partant du postulat qu'on ne choisit pas celle de ces catégories à laquelle on appartient, est-ce vraiment une preuve d'intelligence, de fustiger la connerie ?



Bonne question. 

C'est vrai que ça a un côté futile et qu'on devrait plutôt ignorer la connerie et occuper son esprit à autre chose. C'est peut-être cela qui serait une attitude intelligente.

Pourtant, les plus grand s'y sont collés. Par exemple Socrate. L'ironie est bien une manière de fustiger la connerie.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Décembre 2007)

Ah mais attention !!!! Je fustige, soit ! Mais je ne dis pas faire preuve d'intelligence non plus  La nuance est subtile, ok, mais elle existe. En ça, si on ne peut pas choisir d'être con ou pas, on peut choisir de ne pas connement tenter de faire croire qu'on est l'inverse. Et ça, on ne me le retirera pas, c'est pas si con que ça  Maintenant, je dis ça comme ça, hein ? Je fais une découverte que je trouve intéressante, alors du coup, je fais partager. J'essaye de revenir au but originel du forum 

Pascal&#8230; je suis déçu. Je m'attendais réellement à un bon jeu de mots


----------



## mado (6 Décembre 2007)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Bonne question.
> 
> C'est vrai que ça a un côté futile et qu'on devrait plutôt ignorer la connerie et occuper son esprit à autre chose. C'est peut-être cela qui serait une attitude intelligente.
> 
> Pourtant, les plus grand s'y sont collés. Par exemple Socrate. L'ironie est bien une manière de fustiger la connerie.



Parfois je me sens petite. Et j'aime bien finalement.


----------



## bobbynountchak (6 Décembre 2007)

BackCat a dit:


> J'essaye de revenir au but originel du forum



Ah merde.
Je croyais que c'était "dire le plus de conneries possible".
Si tu dis vrai, faut que je revoie de fond en comble toute ma philosophie de l'internet.


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Décembre 2007)

BackCat a dit:


> Pascal&#8230; je suis déçu. Je m'attendais réellement à un bon jeu de mots



C'est curieux, quand même, cette propension à penser que les gens qui aiment bien déconner ne peuvent pas parler sérieusement de temps en temps  (homologation du © en cours)


----------



## Anonyme (6 Décembre 2007)

> (homologation du © en cours)



Sérieux ? :affraid:

Allez&#8230; on plaisante, on plaisante  Détendez-vous, je garderai les résultats de mes expériences secrets à l'avenir


----------



## l'écrieur (6 Décembre 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Avec la langue ou pas ? Parce que sans, ca ne m'intéresse pas depuis que j'ai rencontré un Belge !
> 
> 
> 
> © © :love:©



Avec la langue. Toujours. Et je n'hésite jamais à déborder, ni à mordre à l'occasion.



Grug a dit:


> Le message que vous avez entré est trop court. Veuillez l'allonger à au moins 5 caractères.
> 
> ©



Tu vois pourquoi j'utilise le rateau... :rateau:



BackCat a dit:


> Finie ? La connerie ? (...)





Je...
Plouf plouf.

Je ne suis pas un adepte du "c'était mieux avant", tu le sais. Et je ne crois pas qu'il y ait plus de conneries, en proportion.
Mais, comme j'ai fait, plusieurs fois l'expérience du forum interromptus, j'en suis venu à me dire que la connerie n'avançait pas si vite que ça, et que, finalement, j'avais peu d'outils pour en mesurer la progression. 
Mais qu'en revanche, ma capacité à la supporter connaissait de profondes variations.
En d'autres termes, c'est moi qui la supporte de moins en moins.
Comme ça fait longtemps maintenant que je ne suis plus modérateur, et que, malgré un lourd passé, j'ai pu, en me débarrassant de mes anciens comptes de posteur, ne plus traîner avec moi la réputation d'un posteur messianique, et bien, vois-tu, cette connerie que je supporte de moins en moins, ou plutôt, avec laquelle j'ai de moins en moins de temps à perdre, elle m'indiffère, désormais.
Je sais où ça me mène : à une lente désaffection du lieu. Mon attachement faibli. Je me contente d'endroits où je sais pouvoir retrouver une production qui attise ma curiosité, ou qui me permet de savoir comment se passe la vie de ceux d'entre vous que j'apprécie.
Et tu sais quoi ? 
Ma productivité au travail s'en est trouvée considérablement augmentée.
Ça tombe bien, il faut absolument que je travaille plus si je veux pouvoir gagner autant qu'avant.


Sinon, puisqu'on est entre nous, je peux vous le dire : je vous aime bien.
Et à ma prochaine criée, (qui sera peut être samedi prochain, qui sait ?) je changerais d'avatar. Parce qu'à moi aussi Grug m'en a fait un de toute beauté. :love:


----------



## Anonyme (6 Décembre 2007)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Je ne suis pas un adepte du "c'était mieux avant", tu le sais.


Je n'étais pas à un poncif près  J'ai fait comme à la boucherie : "y'en a plus, j'vous l'mets quand même ?"
Même si j'appréciais plus de participer aux forums _avant_, ça ne veut pas dire que c'était mieux. Tout au plus, c'était différent. Et je te rejoins. J'attends avec une certaine avidité cette désaffection totale si elle doit vraiment venir. Ce moment similaire au décrochage d'un avion, quand il perd la portance et prend une autre direction. Mais quand même&#8230; quand on s'est investi autant que nous, c'est quand même particulièrement rageant de constater tout ça, non ?


----------



## l'écrieur (6 Décembre 2007)

Rageant ?
Je ne sais pas encore.
Ça le sera assurément si personne n'a envie de s'investir à l'avenir.


----------



## Chang (6 Décembre 2007)

Bassman a dit:


> J'aurais dit ça différemment : on en connaît certainement plus que nos prédécesseurs, mais on en sait moins. La différence entre connaître et savoir n'est pas si fine que ça.
> 
> J'reste d'accord avec vous les filles : le monde devient de plus en plus con.



Il est dit que moins on a de culture, plus on l'etale. Et bien selon cet axiome, et partant du principe que depuis la generalisation de l'acces a internet nous avons a notre disposition une quantite phenomenale d'informations (bonnes et mauvaises), beaucoup d'individus s'autoproclament diseurs de verites sans avoir forcement lu les bonnes.

Alors on cite tel ou tel site web en pensant que ce qui ecrit est forcement gage de verite sans en verifier la credibilite. C'est d'ailleurs parfois difficile de verifier. Auparavant les grandes questions qui depassaient le commun des mortels n'etaient pas discutees par ces derniers puisqu'ils ne pouvaient pas savoir ce qui etait en jeu, ou pourquoi, ou comment ...

Maintenant on se permet de se lever et de discerter sur ces choss qui nous depassent sans en connaitre toutes les donnees. Alors parfois oui on en connait plus que nos "ancetres" et c'est plutot positif d'avoir voix au chapitre, mais souvent, franchement, on ferait mieux de la fermer.

Qu'il s'agisse de savoir quel est le dernier CPU de la mort qui tue ou le pourquoi du comment du 11 septembre (par exemple hein ... ) on a tellement d'infos que pour trier c'est la misere. Hors quand on ne sait pas et bien on la feeeermmeuuuuuh ...  ...

Enfin moi je dis ca, hein ... peut etre je devrai la fermer ...  ...


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (6 Décembre 2007)

BackCat a dit:


> Je n'étais pas à un poncif près  J'ai fait comme à la boucherie : "y'en a plus, j'vous l'mets quand même ?"
> Même si j'appréciais plus de participer aux forums _avant_, ça ne veut pas dire que c'était mieux. Tout au plus, c'était différent. Et je te rejoins. J'attends avec une certaine avidité cette désaffection totale si elle doit vraiment venir. Ce moment similaire au décrochage d'un avion, quand il perd la portance et prend une autre direction. Mais quand même&#8230; quand on s'est investi autant que nous, c'est quand même particulièrement rageant de constater tout ça, non ?


Ca serait pas ton premier décrochage non plus  Pense au clan : toi comme moi nous sommes impliqués lourdement dans une ou plusieurs sections, pour finalement tout laisser tomber quand on s'est rendus compte que ça avançait plus... On ressent un vide pendant un moment, mais on s'en remet.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Décembre 2007)

Quand j'étais petit, sur la table du fond, gravé au cutter, il y avait toujours un hâtif et énigmatique "tartempion was here" - énigmatique parce que, parfois, de peur de se faire gauler, Tartempion n'était qu'un pseudo.

_Tartempion was here._

Il me semble parfois qu'il y a eu une distribution gratuite et massive de cutters.


----------



## Sindanárië (6 Décembre 2007)

:mouais:©® (à moi celui là)

Le nombre de graffitis sur une table de salle de classe est proportionnel à léloignement du bureau du prof. Et non à une distribution gratuite et massive de cutters. :rateau:


----------



## JPTK (6 Décembre 2007)

BackCat a dit:


> Je n'étais pas à un poncif près  J'ai fait comme à la boucherie : "y'en a plus, j'vous l'mets quand même ?"
> Même si j'appréciais plus de participer aux forums _avant_, ça ne veut pas dire que c'était mieux. Tout au plus, c'était différent. Et je te rejoins. J'attends avec une certaine avidité cette désaffection totale si elle doit vraiment venir. Ce moment similaire au décrochage d'un avion, quand il perd la portance et prend une autre direction. Mais quand même quand on s'est investi autant que nous, c'est quand même particulièrement rageant de constater tout ça, non ?




En même temps, dans la vie c'est idem, ça fait un bail qu'on tourne en rond, heureusement tous les 10 ans y a truc pour nous faire croire que c'est reparti et comme des cons on y croit à chaque fois, parce qu'on a pas vraiment le choix faut dire.

Au début des forums que je co-anime, c'était l'enthousiasme itou, c'était fou-fou, très vivifiant, aujourd'hui on souffle sur les braises et il fait vachement froid. Contrairement à ici, ces forums n'ont aucune utilité, alors la connerie ne prend pas toute la place mais le vide et le silence si... malgré tout ça continue et des fois même c'est bien.

Quand l'intelligence se retire, c'est là que la connerie, les cons prennent toute la place, les autres se sont retirés parce qu'ils n'avaient plus rien à dire, parce qu'il n'y avait plus rien à dire, ils ont abdiqués et les cons viennent brailler à leur place.

On le voit dans l'art, dans les médias, dans la politique, partout je trouve, alors ok c'est un point de vu de dépressif mais quand même. Le pire dans tout ça c'est que la qualité existe toujours mais elle est de moins en moins visible, moi je continue à trouver tout ce que je veux, je continue à m'alimenter sans trop de difficultés donc je me plains pas trop.

Enfin bref, les forums sont moribonds, ça fait un bail et en même temps c'est peut-être pas plus mal.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Décembre 2007)

Ouais&#8230; enfin d'un autre côté, c'est le bar qui foire. Le reste, c'est du technique, et ça fonctionne. Donc la perte est toute relative, somme toute.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Décembre 2007)

BackCat a dit:


> Ouais enfin d'un autre côté, c'est le bar qui foire. Le reste, c'est du technique, et ça fonctionne. Donc la perte est toute relative, somme toute.


Précisément.


----------



## Sindanárië (6 Décembre 2007)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Quand l'intelligence se retire, c'est là que la connerie, les cons prennent toute la place, les autres se sont retirés parce qu'ils n'avaient plus rien à dire, parce qu'il n'y avait plus rien à dire, ils ont abdiqués et les cons viennent brailler à leur place.
> 
> On le voit dans l'art, dans les médias, dans la politique, partout je trouve, alors ok c'est un point de vu de dépressif mais quand même.



Non ce n'est pas un point de vue de dépressif, je te rassures...


Juste manichéen


----------



## JPTK (6 Décembre 2007)

Sindanárië a dit:


> Non ce n'est pas un point de vue de dépressif, je te rassures...
> 
> 
> Juste manichéen



Excuse moi de vulgariser un peu dans un post de seulement quelques lignes.


----------



## l'écrieur (6 Décembre 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Précisément.



Oui, précisément.
Pas sur que ça soit mort. Mais dans cette forme-là, on dirait.
Est-ce qu'on est arrivé au bout de l'expérience ?
Moi oui. L'écrieur, ça devrait être ma dernière expérimentation.
Mais les autres ?

C'est tellement peu anodin de finir par avoir cette discussion dans ce fil, et à partir d'un tournant si accessoire...


----------



## Grug (6 Décembre 2007)

On a dit que les livres, c'était de la culture, pas de l'intelligence.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Décembre 2007)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Oui, précisément.
> Pas sur que ça soit mort. Mais dans cette forme-là, on dirait.
> Est-ce qu'on est arrivé au bout de l'expérience ?
> Moi oui. L'écrieur, ça devrait être ma dernière expérimentation.
> ...


Trop d'accessoire tue l'accessoire. Et puis après tout, pourquoi ne pas parler de ça plutôt que  d'autre chose. N'importe qui raconte n'importe quoi. Jusqu'à l'autre qui te parle de ton utilisation des smileys et de ton profil facebook&#8230; Au moins, nous, formulons des phrases, argumentons, étayons. Provoquons au moins, avec une pointe d'humour et de sarcasme. Finalement, sans pour autant s'enorgueillir de grand chose, c'est un peu mieux non ? Quitte à faire chier le monde, autant essayer de le faire avec classe. ©


----------



## Sindanárië (6 Décembre 2007)

Grug a dit:


> On a dit que les livres, c'était de la culture, pas de l'intelligence.


 Piles non incluses.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Décembre 2007)

BackCat a dit:


> Quitte à faire chier le monde, autant essayer de le faire avec classe. ©


Ça c'est Palace.


----------



## Sindanárië (6 Décembre 2007)

BackCat a dit:


> Trop d'accessoire tue l'accessoire. Et puis après tout, pourquoi ne pas parler de ça plutôt que  d'autre chose. N'importe qui raconte n'importe quoi. Jusqu'à l'autre qui te parle de ton utilisation des smileys et de ton profil facebook Au moins, nous, formulons des phrases, argumentons, étayons. Provoquons au moins, avec une pointe d'humour et de sarcasme. Finalement, sans pour autant s'enorgueillir de grand chose, c'est un peu mieux non ? Quitte à faire chier le monde, autant essayer de le faire avec classe. ©


*Corollaire d'espoir de BackCat :* 
Les autres membres avec lesquels vous poireautez sont de superbes minettes ou alors des types hyper-classes qui lisent le Forum sans poster.


----------



## Sindanárië (6 Décembre 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Ça c'est Palace.


Oui depuis qu'il n'est plus modérateur, les rôles se sont inversés, depuis il joue le rôle du directeur


----------



## kisbizz (6 Décembre 2007)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Je sais où ça me mène : à une lente désaffection du lieu. Mon attachement faibli. Je me contente d'endroits où je sais pouvoir retrouver une production qui attise ma curiosité, ou qui me permet de savoir comment se passe la vie de ceux d'entre vous que j'apprécie.




tout pareil pour moi ....

mais si c'est pour me faire bannir dans certains threads où il y a des *super intelligences* qui font tout pour me rabaisser , qui font tout pour me provoquer et en fin de compte n' y arrivent pas parce que  je ne les ignore superbement  et il  passent par un *rouge* pour arriver a leur fin :mouais: ... je me demande si mon attachement a ces lieux ne va  faiblir plus vite que prevu  

et ne venez pas me dire que le mp pour les explications sa existe , depuis le temp que je suis par ici je sais ...mais  ...il faut croire que publiquement on a la grand gueule , en privé on joue la couardise...je n'ai jamais eu des reponses :rateau: 





et maintenant place aux réponses intelligentes   ....ici ou sur Facebook


----------



## Sindanárië (6 Décembre 2007)

kisbizz a dit:


> mais si c'est pour me faire bannir dans certains threads où il y a des *super intelligences* qui font tout pour me rabaisser



ah bon ? t'en as trouvé des super intelligences ici ? vite, où ? 

Mais non on te rabaisse pas, moi je t'adore, j'ai toujours l'impression de voir L'homme orchestre genre Rémy Bricka quand tu postes  



kisbizz a dit:


> et ne venez pas me dire que le mp pour les explications sa existe , depuis le temp que je suis par ici je sais ...mais ...il faut croire que publiquement on a la grand gueule , en privé on joue la couardise...je n'ai jamais eu des reponses :rateau:



Nonmédidonc  si tu savais la quantité de MP auxquels ils faut que je répondes ma pauvre... J'ai 15 jours de retards à 4 ou 5 MP par jour... J'ai même pas eus le temps de répondre à ceux de Dieu d'il y à 10 jours, et le tiens dois tout juste avoir 48 heures... c'est pour te dire. Alors un peu de patience je vais te répondre :rose::love:


----------



## kisbizz (6 Décembre 2007)

Sindanárië a dit:


> Alors un peu de patience je vais te répondre :rose::love:



desolé mais toi tu n'est pas concerné


----------



## Sindanárië (6 Décembre 2007)

kisbizz a dit:


> desolé mais toi tu n'est pas concerné


c'est vrai, je ne met jamais de rouge, même à StJP, ni à Julrou, et j'ai même mis des points verts à Mackie et BackCat, c'est pour dire comme je suis qqun de très zentil :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (6 Décembre 2007)

Sindanárië a dit:


> c'est vrai, je ne met jamais de rouge, même à StJP, ni à Julrou, et j'ai même mis de points verts à Mackie te BackCat, c'est pour dire comme je suis qqun de très zentil :rateau:


Et puis, tant qu'à insulter, autant insulter des gens qui n'ont pas besoin qu'on leur explique nos insultes&#8230;

Par ailleurs, je confirme que tu es très gentil. Au moins autant que tu peux te montrer cruel.


----------



## Sindanárië (6 Décembre 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Et puis, tant qu'à insulter, autant insulter des gens qui n'ont pas besoin qu'on leur explique nos insultes&#8230;
> 
> Par ailleurs, je confirme que tu es très gentil. Au moins autant que tu peux te montrer cruel.


Continue comme ça, tu prends le chemin qui vas te mener à poster comme moi un de ces 4  Et pis faut pas insulter les gens, déjà que quand tu le fais pas on te menace avec un catalogue de la redoute ou des 3 bèlges :afraid:


----------



## Anonyme (6 Décembre 2007)

Sindanárië a dit:


> Continue comme ça, tu prends le chemin qui vas te mener à poster comme moi un de ces 4


Ah ? Moi aussi j'aurai du style un jour ?


----------



## Sindanárië (6 Décembre 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Ah ? Moi aussi j'aurai du style un jour ?


Tu veux que je te relèves le Q.E. avec un dépliant de Monoprix ?  'ttention, pas de filouteries vous.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Décembre 2007)

kisbizz a dit:


> desolé mais toi tu n'est pas concerné


Quand on a quelque chose à dire à quelqu'un, l'idéal c'est de le nommer, non ? Parce que là, on perd son temps quand même&#8230;


----------



## PATOCHMAN (7 Décembre 2007)

Sindanárië a dit:


> ... j'ai toujours l'impression de voir L'homme orchestre genre Rémy Bricka quand tu postes



*Hé ! Hé !

On dormira demain
Viens prends-moi par la main
La fête vient d'arrriver
Avec ses lumières
Et ses cavalières
Surtout les manèges enchantés

Les ours en peluche
Et les fanfreluches
Pour toi je les gagnerai
Ca y'est je devine
Que les carabines
Te font peur, je suis désolé

C'est la vie en couleur [wip !]
Tiens voilà le marchand de ballons 
C'est des cris et des fleurs
Les manèges tournent à l'unisson
C'est la vie en couleur [wip !]
Il faut sortir et en profiter
Dépêchez-vous d'aller faire un tour
On peut trouver le grand amour
Sur le grand-huit ou la grande-roue
Le monde tourne autour de nous
Hé !
Hé!

Dans le labyrinthe
Les lumières éteintes
J'essaierai de t'embrasser
Dans le train fantôme 
N'aie pas peur des gnomes
Je suis là pour te protéger
Les marchands de nougat
Et de barbapapas
Sauront bien te consoler
Nous reviendrons dormir
Loin du bruit et des rires
Mais tu ne voudras pas rentrer

C'est la vie en couleur [wip !]
Tiens voilà le marchand de ballons 
C'est des cris et des fleurs
Les manèges tournent à l'unisson
C'est la vie en couleur [wip !]
Il faut sortir et en profiter
Dépêchez-vous d'aller faire un tour
On peut trouver le grand amour
Sur le grand-huit ou la grande-roue
Le monde tourne autour de nous
La la la, la la la
La la la la la la la la
La la la, la la la
La la la la la la la la
La la la, la la la
La la la la la la la la
Dépêchez-vous d'aller faire un tour
On peut trouver le grand amour
Sur le grand-huit ou la grande-roue
Le monde tourne autour de nous
[wip !]*


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (7 Décembre 2007)

Mouaiii, ce "Facebook" me semble d'un intérêt + que discutable... :sleep: 

Par contre un "FesseBook", je m'inscris tout de suite...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (7 Décembre 2007)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Mouaiii, ce "Facebook" me semble d'un intérêt + que discutable... :sleep:
> 
> Par contre un "FesseBook", je m'inscris tout de suite...



Dis, tu veux être mon ami ?... :love:


----------



## Anonyme (7 Décembre 2007)

C'est vrai qu'une fesse au singulier, ça ressemble à s'y méprendre à un crâne chauve, mais quand même, Patou&#8230; laisse Vince tranquille, on dirait un caniche qui s'excite sur un pantalon en tergal ! :mouais:


----------



## TibomonG4 (7 Décembre 2007)

C'est dommage tout de même


----------



## sylko (15 Décembre 2007)

Avec Microsoft dedans fallait s'y attendre. Ca promet.


----------



## Nephou (15 Décembre 2007)

R.I.P.

_vi, je fais sobre en ce moment : économie d&#8217;énergie oblige_


----------



## Nephou (19 Décembre 2007)

allez, on va nourrir un peu tout ça


----------



## mado (19 Décembre 2007)

Toute ressemblance avec des personnages existants ou ayant existé, etc, etc..


----------



## PATOCHMAN (19 Décembre 2007)

mado a dit:


> Toute ressemblance avec des personnages existants ou ayant existé, etc, etc..



Hé hé hé ... J'avais tout pressenti en créant mon profil sur MacG : 

"*Description:*
Je suis grand, svelte et musclé, blond, riche..."

 :style:


----------



## alèm (19 Décembre 2007)

_oui mais c'est vrai ça, non ? 
_


----------



## PATOCHMAN (19 Décembre 2007)

alèm a dit:


> _oui mais c'est vrai ça, non ?
> _



Mais noooooon... C'était juste pour me faire des amies...


----------



## alèm (19 Décembre 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Mais noooooon... C'était juste pour me faire des amies...



pas trop déçue alors l'ajacienne de nos "amies" communes ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (19 Décembre 2007)

alèm a dit:


> pas trop déçue alors l'ajacienne de nos "amies" communes ?



Je ne lui ai pas demandé


----------



## alèm (19 Décembre 2007)

_bah moi si ! 

l'est pas déçue ! 

mais ta réputation sur les forums n'en souffrira pas !


(sauf contre monnaie sonnante et trébuchante bobby ! )
_


----------



## JPTK (12 Février 2009)

Les enculés d'en face, ils ont supprimé l'accès à mon groupe !! 

Vachement subversif faut dire... 

La restriction de la liberté d'expression du WEB 2.0 fait peur... :hein:

MErde j'avais déjà 12 membres


----------



## thebiglebowsky (12 Février 2009)

Y en a qui sont sur "LinkedIn" ici ????????????
Moi j'y suis et j'avoue que j'ai déjà développé quelques bons contacts grâce à ce réseau...


----------



## Anonyme (12 Février 2009)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Les enculés d'en face, ils ont supprimé l'accès à mon groupe !!
> 
> Vachement subversif faut dire...
> 
> ...


Purée&#8230; mais tu te fais jeter de partout, toi&#8230;


----------



## julrou 15 (12 Février 2009)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Les enculés d'en face, ils ont supprimé l'accès à mon groupe !!
> 
> Vachement subversif faut dire...
> 
> ...



Non non t'y es encore


----------



## Arlequin (12 Février 2009)

_fait_ chier ? 

j'aurais mis _font_ chier

bon je chipote .....


----------



## JPTK (12 Février 2009)

Arlequin a dit:


> _fait_ chier ?
> 
> j'aurais mis _font_ chier
> 
> bon je chipote .....





Ouai c'est fait exprès, comment dire, c'est pas correct quoi, comme l'affiche 

Ouai cool j'ai été réintégré !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Ouai je me fais jeter de partout, je suis un rebelle :style:


----------



## Pascal_TTH (12 Février 2009)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Y en a qui sont sur "LinkedIn" ici ????????????
> Moi j'y suis et j'avoue que j'ai déjà développé quelques bons contacts grâce à ce réseau...



C'est sympathique. C'est le seul système du genre que j'utilise. Efficace sans être envahissant ni contraignant.


----------



## Sindanárië (12 Février 2009)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Ouai je me fais jeter de partout, je suis un rebelle :style:


Mouahahahah t'as oublié "comique" aussi


----------



## JPTK (12 Février 2009)

Sindanárië a dit:


> Mouahahahah t'as oublié "comique" aussi



Ca va ensemble


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Février 2009)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Ouai je me fais jeter de partout, je suis un rebelle :style:





Sindanárië a dit:


> Mouahahahah t'as oublié "comique" aussi



Moi, je vois aussi un autre motif à se faire jeter de partout


----------



## Arlequin (13 Février 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Moi, je vois aussi un autre motif à se faire jeter de partout



les blagues à deux balles ?

gniark gniark :rateau:

>>>>> suis dehors


----------



## Anonyme (13 Février 2009)

Les banquiers vont sauver le monde, ce n'est pas bien de se moquer d'eux.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (13 Février 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> Les banquiers vont sauver le monde, ce n'est pas bien de se moquer d'eux.


laisse... j'ai les noms


----------



## Sindanárië (13 Février 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> Les banquiers vont sauver le monde, ce n'est pas bien de se moquer d'eux.


'tain c'est vrai... j'aurais du rester dans ce metier


----------



## JPTK (13 Février 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Moi, je vois aussi un autre motif à se faire jeter de partout



AH OUAI VAS-Y DIS-Y PAIDAI ??


----------



## Anonyme (13 Février 2009)

La crise a été causée par les prolos américains avides et moutonniers dans leur désir d'une maison qu'ils ne pouvaient pas se payer.

Ils ont abusé de la crédulité et de la gentillesse des banques pour leur soutirer de l'argent et mener le monde au bord de la ruine.

La *leçon* à tirer de tout ça, c'est que, si on veut sauver le monde il faut savoir ne pas être trop gentil avec le peuple.

Je crois que les banques ont compris la leçon.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Février 2009)

Sindanárië a dit:


> Mouahahahah t'as oublié "comique" aussi


Non, je crois qu'on peut l'accuser de tout, mais pas d'être comique


----------



## JPTK (13 Février 2009)

BackCat a dit:


> Non, je crois qu'on peut l'accuser de tout, mais pas d'être comique&#8230;



Arrête je suis super drôle, Benjamin l'a dit


----------



## l'écrieur (15 Février 2009)

Le réseau qui valait 15 milliards...


----------



## Modern__Thing (15 Février 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> La crise a été causée par les prolos américains avides et moutonniers dans leur désir d'une maison qu'ils ne pouvaient pas se payer.
> 
> Ils ont abusé de la crédulité et de la gentillesse des banques pour leur soutirer de l'argent et mener le monde au bord de la ruine.
> 
> ...


c'est toutefois un peu simpliste de définir la crise rien qu'à partir de cela... la gestion du trésor américain est également très intéressante, lorsque l'on sait que c'est une entreprise privée et que l'état américain rachète l'argent à la valeur papier...

En promo, un petit lien intéressant sur le crédit plus globalement...


----------



## WebOliver (15 Février 2009)

Le réseau qui permet de mater, entre autres, le carnet d'adresses de ses contacts et d'inconnus, à leur insu. Ça passerait, ça, avec un vrai agenda papier?  Le réseau qui implique de s'enregistrer sous sa propre identité (conditions générales du site). Sort-on dans la rue avec une pancarte au-dessus de la tête indiquant prénom et nom? Ça me ferait bizarre, perso.  Le réseau qui permet de connaître toutes sortes d'informations sur son entourage, sans même avoir ouvert la bouche et adressé la parole aux intéressés. Communication? Qu'ils disaient, oui.  Le réseau dont le contenu n'est pas référencé dans Google, ou tout autre site de recherche, et inaccessible pour celui qui n'y est pas enregistré. Qui a parlé de système ouvert?  Le réseau qui ressemble furieusement à un système de fiches... remplies soigneusement par ceux qui y sont présents.  

Très peu pour moi tout ça. 

Quelques conseils pour finir...


----------



## Modern__Thing (15 Février 2009)

plus j'avance et plus j'apparente facebook à du voyeurisme, même lattent, c'est tellement facile de pouvoir y suivre la vie des autres tout en passant inaperçu... D'ailleurs de plus en plus de gens ne s'inscrivent plus sous leur vrai nom, j'ai quelques contacts qui utilisent des pseudos, et on en voit de plus en plus. Oui je pense que facebook est un outil de surveillance, d'ailleurs la justice s'en est déjà servie... et comme WebO le dit si bien, ce sont des "fiches"... en plus d'y utiliser la publicité très ciblée par rapport aux intérêts des inscrits


----------



## Pierrou (15 Février 2009)

Comme on dit par chez nous en Sarkozye:

_"Moi je m'en fous, j'ai rien à me reprocher ! "_  


Et pis _"la dénonciation est un acte républicain"_ selon le bon mot du porte-parole du gouvernement suce-allusioné... 

Un an d'internet gratos à celui qui dénoncera ceux de ses contacts Fesse-Bouc qui se livrent à des plaisanteries antisémites ou autres


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Février 2009)

WebOliver a dit:


> Quelques conseils pour finir...



Oh, il y a plus simple : ne pas y aller, simplement ! C'est comme tous ces attrapes cons pour bobos en mal de reconnaissance, il y a un piège, et ils s'y jettent tête la première.

Quand les gens comprendront-ils que leur principale source d'ennuis vient de leur propre snobisme !


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (15 Février 2009)

WebOliver a dit:


> Le réseau qui permet de mater, entre autres, le carnet d'adresses de ses contacts et d'inconnus, à leur insu. Ça passerait, ça, avec un vrai agenda papier?  Le réseau qui implique de s'enregistrer sous sa propre identité (conditions générales du site). Sort-on dans la rue avec une pancarte au-dessus de la tête indiquant prénom et nom? Ça me ferait bizarre, perso.  Le réseau qui permet de connaître toutes sortes d'informations sur son entourage, sans même avoir ouvert la bouche et adressé la parole aux intéressés. Communication? Qu'ils disaient, oui.  Le réseau dont le contenu n'est pas référencé dans Google, ou tout autre site de recherche, et inaccessible pour celui qui n'y est pas enregistré. Qui a parlé de système ouvert?  Le réseau qui ressemble furieusement à un système de fiches... remplies soigneusement par ceux qui y sont présents.
> 
> Très peu pour moi tout ça.
> 
> Quelques conseils pour finir...



Encore heureux que c'est pas disponible sur Google. :rateau: Mais les avantages que ça apporte compensent de loin les inconvénients.


----------



## benjamin (15 Février 2009)

La source de ces 10 conseils, citée en toute fin de billet, est bien plus complète pour ceux qui n'ont pas trop de problèmes avec l'anglais. 
J'ai par exemple constaté que la gestion fine des réglages de vie privée selon les groupes d'utilisateurs était peu connue, même d'utilisateurs compulsifs (alèm ?  ).
Les moyens sont là pour ne pas partager n'importe quoi.


----------



## WebOliver (15 Février 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Oh, il y a plus simple : ne pas y aller, simplement ! C'est comme tous ces attrapes cons pour bobos en mal de reconnaissance, il y a un piège, et ils s'y jettent tête la première.



J'en avais entendu un autre, à méditer: le meilleur moyen de contrôler Facebook et ce qui peut éventuellement se trouver sur notre compte (photos de soirées notamment ), et à notre insu, ben c'est d'y être.  La nouvelle fonction pour masquer les photos où l'on est taggué est à ce sujet la bienvenue. 



Atlante a dit:


> Mais les avantages que ça apporte compensent de loin les inconvénients.



En ce qui me concerne, je prends le pas inverse: les inconvénients prennent largement le dessus sur les quelques avantages qu'on peut y trouver: retrouver une connaissance perdue de vue. C'est bien le seul point positif que j'y trouve. Pour les reste, je sais qui sont mes contacts, mes amis, mes collègues, et je n'ai pas besoin de les rentrer dans une base de donnée pour m'assurer que ce sont bien mes contacts, mes amis et mes collègues. Et l'immédiateté commence à m'emmerder sévère.  Et si je balançais mon téléphone mobile. 



benjamin a dit:


> Les moyens sont là pour ne pas partager n'importe quoi.



Clair, et ça a pas mal évolué dans le bon sens depuis les débuts. Maintenant, à ce que ça soit appliqué correctement, c'est une autre affaire.


----------



## TibomonG4 (15 Février 2009)

Atlante a dit:


> Mais les avantages que ça apporte compensent de loin les inconvénients.



Peux-tu développer ?


----------



## CouleurSud (15 Février 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> *Oh, il y a plus simple : ne pas y aller, simplement* ! C'est comme tous ces attrapes cons pour bobos en mal de reconnaissance, il y a un piège, et ils s'y jettent tête la première.
> 
> Quand les gens comprendront-ils que leur principale source d'ennuis vient de leur propre snobisme !



Eh, bien voilà



(je me demande ce qu'il y a encore à dire après ce qui me semble être un beau et juste point final)


----------



## JPTK (15 Février 2009)

CouleurSud a dit:


> (je me demande ce qu'il y a encore à dire après ce qui me semble être un beau et juste point final)



Ah bah non ça continue la preuve ! :rateau:

Moi facebook ça m'amuse, rien de plus, un peu comme macg quoi


----------



## benjamin (15 Février 2009)

Et une fois Facebook Connect installé sur les forums, permettant de se connecter avec ses identifiants FB, ça va être le pied.


----------



## julrou 15 (15 Février 2009)

benjamin a dit:


> La source de ces 10 conseils, citée en toute fin de billet, est bien plus complète pour ceux qui n'ont pas trop de problèmes avec l'anglais.
> J'ai par exemple constaté que la gestion fine des réglages de vie privée selon les groupes d'utilisateurs était peu connue, même d'utilisateurs compulsifs (alèm ?  ).
> Les moyens sont là pour ne pas partager n'importe quoi.



La liste "limited profile" est un atout, c'est clair, et la gestion des infos par listes d'utilisateurs est utile... 
Mais enfin, malgré tout, comme l'a dit Angie, ce côté "voyeurisme" m'emmerde, et de plus en plus. J'ai effacé, au fil des semaines, les informations confidentielles que j'avais renseignées sur mon profil. Allant jusqu'à supprimer mes photos il y a quelques jours... 




			
				WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> En ce qui me concerne, je prends le pas inverse: les inconvénients prennent largement le dessus sur les quelques avantages qu'on peut y trouver: retrouver une connaissance perdue de vue. C'est bien le seul point positif que j'y trouve. Pour les reste, je sais qui sont mes contacts, mes amis, mes collègues, et je n'ai pas besoin de les rentrer dans une base de donnée pour m'assurer que ce sont bien mes contacts, mes amis, mes collègues



Je raisonne un peu pareil... 
Le fait que l'on puisse mieux me connaître par Facebook qu'en communiquant directement avec moi me gène. Le raisonnement est le même pour Twitter : je n'ai absolumment pas envie que n'importe qui puisse savoir ce que je fais à n'importe quel moment. Le grand problème est que l'on met sciemment les informations que l'on veut sur ces réseaux, auxquelles peut accèder n'importe qui...
Enfin, un autre problème, qui me concerne encore plus particulièrement, est que les DRH des sociétés recherchent des informations sur leurs futurs employés via Facebook ou Google... Je suis assez épargné par Google, je compte bien tout faire pour ne pas donner des informations sans le vouloir via Facebook...


----------



## benjamin (15 Février 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> La liste "limited profile" est un atout, c'est clair, et la gestion des infos par listes d'utilisateurs est utile...
> Mais enfin, malgré tout, comme l'a dit Angie, ce côté "voyeurisme" m'emmerde, et de plus en plus. J'ai effacé, au fil des semaines, les informations confidentielles que j'avais renseignées sur mon profil. Allant jusqu'à supprimer mes photos il y a quelques jours...



Tu ne supprimes pas. Tu désactives l'affichage.  



julrou 15 a dit:


> Je raisonne un peu pareil...
> Le fait que l'on puisse mieux me connaître par Facebook qu'en communiquant directement avec moi me gène. Le raisonnement est le même pour Twitter : je n'ai absolumment pas envie que n'importe qui puisse savoir ce que je fais à n'importe quel moment. Le grand problème est que l'on met sciemment les informations que l'on veut sur ces réseaux, auxquelles peut accèder n'importe qui...
> Enfin, un autre problème, qui me concerne encore plus particulièrement, est que les DRH des sociétés recherchent des informations sur leurs futurs employés via Facebook ou Google... Je suis assez épargné par Google, je compte bien tout faire pour ne pas donner des informations sans le vouloir via Facebook...



Twitter est différent. Du moins, selon un des usages qui explique son regain de popularité - savamment entretenue par les médias - ces dernières semaines. Je n'y dis jamais ce que j'y fais. Je partage des liens, j'entretiens un réseau de contacts qui auraient été difficilement accessibles autrement. Et ils me le rendent bien. C'est, dans mon métier, un outil d'une puissance imprévue.
Quant à Facebook, dès lors que tu n'ouvres pas ton profil (la dernière des choses à faire) et que tu gardes les photos taguées pour toi, les déboires de candidats face à leurs DRH relèvent de grands fantasmes. 
D'ailleurs, une présence peut être fortement valorisée.
_« Pour un poste de management, il est un peu inquiétant quand on constate, en entrant le nom du candidat dans Google, qu'il n'y a rien sur lui. Il est important qu'une personne ait une vitrine. Dans le cas contraire c'est mauvais signe », avoue, sous couvert d'anonymat, un DRH d'une entreprise du CAC 40. « *Si j'ai deux candidats en face de moi, l'un avec des articles sur Google et l'autre non, mon intérêt va être fortement tourné vers le premier* », renchérit Thierry Verdier._


----------



## julrou 15 (16 Février 2009)

benjamin a dit:


> Tu ne supprimes pas. Tu désactives l'affichage.


Même lorsque je vire manuellement mes photos de mon compte, ou les informations que j'y ai entré ?  





> Twitter est différent. Du moins, selon un des usages qui explique son regain de popularité - savamment entretenue par les médias - ces dernières semaines. Je n'y dis jamais ce que j'y fais. Je partage des liens, j'entretiens un réseau de contacts qui auraient été difficilement accessibles autrement. Et ils me le rendent bien. C'est, dans mon métier, un outil d'une puissance imprévue.
> Quant à Facebook, dès lors que tu n'ouvres pas ton profil (la dernière des choses à faire) et que tu gardes les photos taguées pour toi, les déboires de candidats face à leurs DRH relèvent de grands fantasmes.
> D'ailleurs, une présence peut être fortement valorisée.
> _« Pour un poste de management, il est un peu inquiétant quand on constate, en entrant le nom du candidat dans Google, qu'il n'y a rien sur lui. Il est important qu'une personne ait une vitrine. Dans le cas contraire c'est mauvais signe », avoue, sous couvert d'anonymat, un DRH d'une entreprise du CAC 40. « *Si j'ai deux candidats en face de moi, l'un avec des articles sur Google et l'autre non, mon intérêt va être fortement tourné vers le premier* », renchérit Thierry Verdier._



Evidemment, tout dépend de ce que le DRH y trouve... Si quelques aspects flatteurs du candidat [/u]sur son domaine de compétence[/u] participent à un avis globalement positif, evidemment c'est bien. Dans le sens contraire, si le DRH y trouve quelques infos compromettantes écrites par la personne elle-même ou -pire- par une de ces connaissances, je doute que cela soit très positif pour le futur employeur...  je n'ai clairement pas envie que mon employeur futur, ou un de mes chargés de TD ou même un de mes profs, puisse connaitre mes opinions politiques ou religieuses, mes centres d'intérêts, les films ou les livres que je vois ou que je lis... Les gens qui me connaissent le savent, ceux qui me connaissent moins bien pas du tout ne le savent pas et n'ont pas à le savoir autrement que ppar moi dans une relation sociale construite.  
De manière générale, je trouve hallucinant que l'on puisse mieux connaître quelqu'un grâce aux outils de "réseaux sociaux" ou à Google qu'en s'adressant directement à la personne avec qui l'on souhaite entretenir une relation amicale ou professionnelle... Mais je suis peut-être vieux jeu dans ma conception des relations sociales.


----------



## WebOliver (16 Février 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> De manière générale, je trouve hallucinant que l'on puisse mieux connaître quelqu'un grâce aux outils de "réseaux sociaux" ou à Google qu'en s'adressant directement à la personne avec qui l'on souhaite entretenir une relation amicale ou professionnelle... Mais je suis peut-être vieux jeu dans ma conception des relations sociales.



Je suis d'accord avec toi, et me fais la même remarque quant à ces modes de communication qui bouleversent complètement nos liens en société. 

Pour autant, de tout temps, les nouveautés, les changements ont été mal perçus et rejetés au début, pour finir par être adoptés petit à petit et ancrés dans la vie courante. Quelques exemples: les premières photographies permettaient pour la première fois dans l'histoire de l'humanité de garder une image réelle d'un défunt. Pour m'être un peu intéressé à la chose, ça n'a pas très bien été perçu au début. Idem j'imagine pour le téléphone: on pouvait tenir une conversation avec quelqu'un distant de plusieurs centaines de kilomètres... sans qu'il soit physiquement à nos côtés. Pareil avec l'e-mail, où la correspondance écrite devient presque instantanée.

Ça deviendra probablement normal avec le temps de connaître des détails sur son entourage, sans leur adresser la parole, ni même les avoir physiquement rencontrés. Des garde-fous seront mis en place (du moins je l'espère ), comme les nouvelles options que permet Facebook, mais ça n'est pas encore suffisant. 

De manière générale la jeune génération est toujours plus encline à s'ouvrir à ses nouveautés... parce qu'elle est née, ou presque, avec ça. Pour faire un parallèle, les gamins de cinq ans qui possèdent déjà leur puce sur leur passeport biométrique, ne trouveront sans doute pas de problème, dans une vingtaine ou une trentaine d'années, à ce que ce procédé se généralise à la vie de tous les jours. Les industriels l'ont compris, eux qui équipent déjà quelques cantines de puces. Ça passera, mais seulement sur le long terme.

Les réseaux sociaux amorcent une nouvelle tendance. Pour ma part, j'observe donc pour l'instant, et sans doute que j'y viendrai.


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Février 2009)

benjamin a dit:


> _« Pour un poste de management, il est un peu inquiétant quand on constate, en entrant le nom du candidat dans Google, qu'il n'y a rien sur lui. Il est important qu'une personne ait une vitrine. Dans le cas contraire c'est mauvais signe », avoue, sous couvert d'anonymat, un DRH d'une entreprise du CAC 40. « *Si j'ai deux candidats en face de moi, l'un avec des articles sur Google et l'autre non, mon intérêt va être fortement tourné vers le premier* », renchérit Thierry Verdier._



Oh, tu sais, un DRH d'entreprise du CAC 40, c'est un gogo comme un autre, qui se fie au profil numérologique, au thème astral ou à la soit-disant "expertise" graphologique du candidat pour faire son choix, alors, même si tu rajoutes internet, le recrutement en France se fera toujours avec un niveau d'efficacité équivalent à celui de "un petit cochon pendu au plafond" !  

Ils pourraient tout aussi bien tirer à la courte paille ! :mouais: :hein:


----------



## benjamin (16 Février 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> je n'ai clairement pas envie que mon employeur futur, ou un de mes chargés de TD ou même un de mes profs, puisse connaitre mes opinions politiques ou religieuses, mes centres d'intérêts, les films ou les livres que je vois ou que je lis... Les gens qui me connaissent le savent, ceux qui me connaissent moins bien pas du tout ne le savent pas et n'ont pas à le savoir autrement que ppar moi dans une relation sociale construite.



A moins que tu l'acceptes comme "ami", il n'en saura rien. 
Et pour répondre à la question de la suppression, une info toute chaude.



> Now, anything you upload to Facebook can be used by Facebook in any way they deem fit, forever, no matter what you do later. Want to close your account? Good for you, but Facebook still has the right to do whatever it wants with your old content. They can even sublicense it if they want.



C'est ça, qui est dangereux.


----------



## julrou 15 (16 Février 2009)

C'est aussi dramatique : ce qui est de ta vie privée ne t'appartient plus !... Outre le fait que de tels procédés seraient illégaux s'ils étaient effectués sur le territoire français, cela nous interroge quand même sur le droit à l'oubli et sur les traitements qui peuvent être fait de nos informations par Facebook, qui y a accès même si le compte est protégé... 

C'est une différence entre l'email ou le téléphone, comme y faisait allusion WebO : là, il ne suffit plus de raccrocher pour y mettre un terme. J'ai vraiment du mal à accepter quelque chose que je ne contrôle pas et qui me concerne...   

WebO, ne te fais pas avoir !...


----------



## WebOliver (16 Février 2009)

Ah ben tiens, ce matin à la RSR: Facebook, Twitter&#8230; En être ou pas ?

J'en ai profité pour leur transmettre le lien donné plus haut par Benjamin. Peut-être le sujet d'une prochaine émission.


----------



## l'écrieur (16 Février 2009)

benjamin a dit:


> C'est ça, qui est dangereux.


Tu m'étonnes. Merci de l'info, benjamin. 

Amis photographes, plasticiens, vidéastes, musiciens et autres, virez donc tout votre contenu perso de votre compte avant que vous en soyez dépossédés.


----------



## Amok (16 Février 2009)

J'y suis inscrit et cela ne me pose aucun problème. Car je ne passe pas mon temps a y inclure des secrets de famille ! 
Au pire, on va savoir mon nom. Quelle horreur !
Ce que j'écoute comme musique : bah ouais.
Mes potes ? Pas de souci.
Quelques photos de moi faisant la bringue avec des amis ? Et alors ? Pour un quidam qui ne me connait pas, je ne vois pas l'interêt, pas plus qu'il n'en aurait a nous observer des heures dans un bar. D'ailleurs, mes photos (pas des images "intéressantes, pour rebondir sur l'aspect © du message de Benjamin) ne sont accessibles qu'a mes contacts.

Bref, j'ai pas l'impression de me dessaper lorsque je me branche sur mon profil.

J'ai raconté ici, sur MacG, des tas de choses plus personnelles que ce que j'ai pu écrire sur face. Et nous sommes un paquet dans ce cas, il me semble. Ce qui est amusant, c'est de constater que certains, anti facebook, n'hésitent pas à poster sur MacG dans des sujets politiques, photographiques, de vacances, etc. Ici, pourtant, aucune possibilité de "masquer" : pour le coup, c'est vraiment ouvert à tous...
Et les signatures : renvoi sur des blogs, des sites, qui en disent bien plus que ce qui pourrait être noté dans face...

Franchement, je ne comprends pas tout...


----------



## WebOliver (16 Février 2009)

Ben la différence, comme je l'ai dit plus haut, c'est qu'ici sur MacG, sur des forums, ou dans un bar pour prendre ton exemple, tu ne te balades pas avec ton identité sur le front. Pour prendre, l'exemple du futur employeur, il tombera sur un profil Facebook... mais il y a peu de chances qu'il tombe sur les photos que j'ai posté sur MacG, vu qu'il ne connaîtra pas mon pseudo et que mon identité n'y est pas reliée; et que je n'ai pas l'intention de le lui signaler sur mon CV. 

Après, que cela ne pose pas de problème à certains je le conçois. Moi ça me dérange, je ne suis pas un personnage public, et je ne souhaite pas le devenir.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Février 2009)

Une question d'information, peut-être.

Facebook annonce-t-il aux nouveaux inscrits : bonjour, tout ce que vous direz ou montrerez ici m'appartient, j'en fais ce que je veux, le revend à qui je veux et t'inonde de pub ciblée si je veux aussi et ressortirais tout ça un jour si je veux ?

Après, tu vas me dire, oui mais c'est aussi un peu à chacun de faire attention, d'être responsable, bref, d'être conscient des risques.
Hum...

Et puis, les gens changent.
Mettons, tu as 18 ans et tu adores faire la fête et en partager les photos ou tu es systématiquement bourré et à poil avec tes potes sur facebook - ah ah ah, c'est marrant.
Et puis, fuck the system, toi t'assumes à donf tout ce que tu fais et tant pis pour les veiux cons !

Le temps passe.

T'en as 40, un de tes enfants s'est tué sur la route parce qu'il roulait bourré, tu essayes de monter une asso (et de gérer les problèmes de conscience par rapport à l'alcool en général parce que tu te sens bien coupable)
Ton asso commence à être connu.
Facebook revend tes vieilles photos à Voici.

Le droit à l'oubli.
Non ?


----------



## Amok (16 Février 2009)

WebOliver a dit:


> Ben la différence, comme je l'ai dit plus haut, c'est qu'ici sur MacG, sur des forums, ou dans un bar pour prendre ton exemple, tu ne te balades pas avec ton identité sur le front. Pour prendre, l'exemple du futur employeur, il tombera sur un profil Facebook... mais il y a peu de chances qu'il tombe sur les photos que j'ai posté sur MacG, vu qu'il ne connaîtra pas mon pseudo et que mon identité n'y est pas reliée; et que je n'ai pas l'intention de le lui signaler sur mon CV.



Ah mais si il me contacte avec un petit chèque a la main, crois moi que le problème sera vite résolu !  :love:



WebOliver a dit:


> Après, que cela ne pose pas de problème à certains je le conçois. Moi ça me dérange, je ne suis pas un personnage public, et je ne souhaite pas le devenir.



Sérieusement : personnage public, noyé dans 150 000 000 d'autres... 


@Ponkhead : Oui, on peut voir ca comme ca. Mais ce genre de "soucis" existaient avant le net : il y avait toujours un ex pote, perdu de vu, bien disposé à vendre des infos sur toi (voir ci-dessus). 
C'est d'ailleurs, pour un journaliste, une source beaucoup plus facile que contacter face et se lancer dans des tractations financières avec cette société américaine...   

Donc, il faut tuer tous les témoins d'errances adolescentes...


----------



## WebOliver (16 Février 2009)

Amok a dit:


> Ah mais si il me contacte avec un petit chèque a la main, crois moi que le problème sera vite résolu !  :love:



J'ai toujours su que tu n'étais que vice.


----------



## Amok (16 Février 2009)

WebOliver a dit:


> Ben la différence, comme je l'ai dit plus haut, c'est qu'ici sur MacG, sur des forums, ou dans un bar pour prendre ton exemple, tu ne te balades pas avec ton identité sur le front.




Hélas, sur face actuellement, il y a au bas mot 20 ou 30 individus qui se baladent avec la même identité que moi... De l'intérêt de ne pas s'appeler Casimir Alfred Oxydhrique, nom beaucoup moins répandu...


----------



## Anonyme (16 Février 2009)

Amok a dit:


> @Ponkhead : Oui, on peut voir ca comme ca. Mais ce genre de "soucis" existaient avant le net : il y avait toujours un ex pote, perdu de vu, bien disposé à vendre des infos sur toi (voir ci-dessus).



C'est vrai - les potes, sale engeance !
T'as raison, faudrait tous les tuer - je vais demander à facebook et MySpace de rechercher tous ceux que j'ai perdu de vue, des fois qu'ils aient gardé des photos...

Ce que je "reproche" à facebook, c'est que quelque part, ça légitime ce genre de comportement - autrefois, c'était dégueulasse, c'est devenu fun avec les casseroles des enfants de la télé, ça va devenir banal, presque normal avec facebook.
Je trouve ça dangereux.


----------



## julrou 15 (16 Février 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> Une question d'information, peut-être.
> 
> Facebook annonce-t-il aux nouveaux inscrits : bonjour, tout ce que vous direz ou montrerez ici m'appartient, j'en fais ce que je veux, le revend à qui je veux et t'inonde de pub ciblée si je veux aussi et ressortirais tout ça un jour si je veux ?
> 
> ...



Voilà, c'est un très bon exemple pour illustrer l'impossibilité du droit à l'oubli sur Facebook, Google, et, de plus en plus, sur le net en gènéral... 
Nombre de mes amis du collège, du lycée ou de la fac sont sur Facebook ; c'est sympathique de pouvoir régulièrement garder contact, notamment avec ceux que je n'ai l'occasion de voir que trop rarement du fait de nos parcours respectifs... Et je suis notamment à l'origine, pour beaucoup d'entre eux, de leurs inscriptions... Maintenant, qu'adviendra-t-il dans 10 ou 20 ans, avec les informations personnelles que nous ne maîtrisons pas ? 
Le danger est réel pour les personnes qui ont encore à créer leur avenir ; je parle pour les gens de mon âge, et a fortiori pour les plus jeunes encore... 

L'affichage de sa vie et de ses relations, de ses gouts et de ses envies sur internet est amusant, excitant au début ; c'est aussi dangereux, et en prendre conscience n'est pas forcèment la chose la plus facile au monde...


----------



## l'écrieur (16 Février 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Voilà, c'est un très bon exemple pour illustrer l'impossibilité du droit à l'oubli sur Facebook, Google, et, de plus en plus, sur le net en gènéral...
> Nombre de mes amis du collège, du lycée ou de la fac sont sur Facebook ; c'est sympathique de pouvoir régulièrement garder contact, notamment avec ceux que je n'ai l'occasion de voir que trop rarement du fait de nos parcours respectifs... Et je suis notamment à l'origine, pour beaucoup d'entre eux, de leurs inscriptions... Maintenant, qu'adviendra-t-il dans 10 ou 20 ans, avec les informations personnelles que nous ne maîtrisons pas ?
> Le danger est réel pour les personnes qui ont encore à créer leur avenir ; je parle pour les gens de mon âge, et a fortiori pour les plus jeunes encore...
> 
> L'affichage de sa vie et de ses relations, de ses gouts et de ses envies sur internet est amusant, excitant au début ; c'est aussi dangereux, et en prendre conscience n'est pas forcèment la chose la plus facile au monde...




Oui, mais encore une fois, tu as tous les moyens, pour le moment, de te prémunir de ça, en restreignant les conditions d'accès à tes informations. Si tu veilles aux éléments posté par d'autres, et tagués à ton nom, notamment.
Ça ne résoudra pas la question de la maîtrise globale de l'information te concernant publiée sur le web. Mais c'est un frein.

La question est bien différente s'agissant de la propriété des contenus perso que tu mets dans ta page. Tes photos, tes vidéos, tes uvres, tes publications...
Le fait que la société puisse s'accorder le droit de les réutiliser, entièrement ou partiellement, sans mention de droit ni rétribution ni restrictions d'aucune sorte est beaucoup plus problématique.
D'autant que ces conditions d'utilisation semblent s'appliquer sans que les titulaires de compte n'en aient été informés, ni qu'ils ne les aient validées.


----------



## CouleurSud (16 Février 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Voilà, c'est un très bon exemple pour illustrer l'impossibilité du droit à l'oubli sur Facebook, Google, et, de plus en plus, sur le net en gènéral...
> Nombre de mes amis du collège, du lycée ou de la fac sont sur Facebook ; c'est sympathique de pouvoir régulièrement garder contact, notamment avec ceux que je n'ai l'occasion de voir que trop rarement du fait de nos parcours respectifs... Et je suis notamment à l'origine, pour beaucoup d'entre eux, de leurs inscriptions... Maintenant, qu'adviendra-t-il dans 10 ou 20 ans, avec les informations personnelles que nous ne maîtrisons pas ?
> Le danger est réel pour les personnes qui ont encore à créer leur avenir ; je parle pour les gens de mon âge, et a fortiori pour les plus jeunes encore...
> 
> L'affichage de sa vie et de ses relations, de ses gouts et de ses envies sur internet est amusant, excitant au début ; c'est aussi dangereux, et en prendre conscience n'est pas forcèment la chose la plus facile au monde...



Pourquoi alors ne pas s'abstenir d'y aller, étant donné que le danger d'utilisation de tes données personnelles est avéré ?
Je suis peut-être aussi vieux jeu, comme tu le disais plus haut en parlant de toi, mais je n'arrive pas à comprendre l'intérêt d'être sur un réseau social. Pourquoi cette mise en scène de sa vie quotidienne, cette publicité de sa vie privée ? Que peut-on découvrir sur les autres membres de ces réseaux, si ce n'est, la plupart du temps, de l'insignifiant ? Qu'est-ce que tu en a à faire que le monde entier sache quels sont tes goûts musicaux, littéraires, culinaires, ta religion, ton âge, ton sexe, ton niveau d'études, si tu fumes, si tu bois ? 

Il y a là comme un étrange mélange de ce qui était auparavant distingué : la sphère publique et la sphère privée. Que signifie ce mélange ? Peut-être au fond qu'il n'y a plus ni sphère publique, ni sphère privée, puisqu'elles n'étaient que par leur distinction, leur délimitation ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Février 2009)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Peut-être au fond qu'il n'y a plus ni sphère publique, ni sphère privée, puisqu'elles n'étaient que par leur distinction, leur délimitation ?



Alors là, pas étonnant que ça ne tourne pas rond !


----------



## julrou 15 (16 Février 2009)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Pourquoi alors ne pas s'abstenir d'y aller, étant donné que le danger d'utilisation de tes données personnelles est avéré ?
> Je suis peut-être aussi vieux jeu, comme tu le disais plus haut en parlant de toi, mais je n'arrive pas à comprendre l'intérêt d'être sur un réseau social. Pourquoi cette mise en scène de sa vie quotidienne, cette publicité de sa vie privée ? Que peut-on découvrir sur les autres membres de ces réseaux, si ce n'est, la plupart du temps, de l'insignifiant ? Qu'est-ce que tu en a à faire que le monde entier sache quels sont tes goûts musicaux, littéraires, culinaires, ta religion, ton âge, ton sexe, ton niveau d'études, si tu fumes, si tu bois ?
> 
> Il y a là comme un étrange mélange de ce qui était auparavant distingué : la sphère publique et la sphère privée. Que signifie ce mélange ? Peut-être au fond qu'il n'y a plus ni sphère publique, ni sphère privée, puisqu'elles n'étaient que par leur distinction, leur délimitation ?



L'intérêt d'un réseau social, ou d'un forum, est d'entretenir des liens avec des personnes que l'on connait, ou sur un sujet, un thème commun. C'est une nouvelle forme de communication. 
Il convient évidemment de contrôler ce que l'on y écrit, ce que l'on renseigne, et à qui l'on s'adresse. Sur ce point, Facebook n'est même plus un moyen de communication, c'est, pour l'essentiel, un panneau d'affichage de sa sphère privée, comme tu le dis. Et ce n'est pas si insignifiant que cela, tant les informations renseignées peuvent en dire long sur une personne. Et il y a en même temps le moyen d'expression d'une nouvelle forme d'égocentrisme. Si c'est fait avec tes amis et si cela concourt à l'expression d'une relation dialoguée, pourquoi pas... Ce n'est pas cela, bien sûr, dans la majorité des cas.


----------



## Chang (16 Février 2009)

Julrou:


> ce qui est de ta vie privée ne t'appartient plus !



Les blogs ont amorces ce phenomene d'etalage de vie privee sur un espace ouvert et complement publique. Ca me scie toujours autant ce besoin de dire aux autres ce que toi tu penses par le biais d'une page virtuellement inexistante tellement elle est noyee dans une masse douteuse et bordelique ... 

Certaines personnes ont des choses a dire, mais d'autres ... pfew ... 

On dirait qu'au 21eme siecle, alors qu'on essaie tant bien que mal de gommer les differences, ces outils ne font que les accentuer en atomisant la societe en micro groupes qui se distinguent par des caracteristiques dont les nuances sont somme toutes tres relatives ... on se met soit meme dans sa ptite case etiquetee et on essaie de rameuter ses potes pour creer son micro possee de gens cools ... photos a l'appui ...

Ce besoin de reconnaissance identitaire m'inquiete ...

Quand j'ai commence a utiliser internet et les logiciels de chat, je me disais que ca allait enfin etre possible de parler avec des gens de l'autre bout du monde sans savoir leur couleur de peau, leur age, leur passe etc etc au premier abord ... 

On est partit pour s'eloigner de cette (mon) utopie ... 

J'ai vu ce matin sur TV5 un reportage sur la nouvelle plaque d'immatriculation pour les voitures sur laquelle on pourra ajouter le symbole de sa region. J'etais sidere par l'enchantement des particuliers interroges rien que pour le fait de pouvoir afficher leur identite regionale ... 

Et apres on s'etonne qu'on ai du mal a faire fonctionner l'Europe ...

Mais je m'egare ...


----------



## Anonyme (17 Février 2009)

Pour ma part, je préfère 1000 fois qu'un recruteur ou un DRH tombe sur mon profil viadeo que sur un profil facebook. Je ne comprends pas l'utilité qu'on peut trouver à cet étalage de sa vie privée. C'est valable pour facebook, mais c'est aussi valable ici. Utiliser les espaces de communication du forum pour parler de soi m'est arrivé aussi. Mais toujours avec retenue, sur des aspects non discriminants, ou alors totalement assumés. Mais là où c'est inquiétant, comme le dit Amok, c'est quand on s'aperçoit que certains d'entre vous disent refuser que certains pans ou choix de leurs vies soient étalés sur facebook alors qu'ils en font commerce ici. L'incohérence est totale. Internet, que ce soit sur facebook ou sur macgé, c'est la même chose. Ne vous comportez pas d'une façon que vous n'êtes pas capables d'assumer. Ne dites rien que vous ayez honte de défendre face à qui que ce soit. Si vous vous comportez autrement, vous n'êtes que des imbéciles. Si vous le faites, vous ne risquez rien où que vous soyez. Par contre, utiliser facebook avec ces restrictions, évidemment, ça ne sert à RIEN !


----------



## Amok (17 Février 2009)

BackCat a dit:


> Ne vous comportez pas d'une façon que vous n'êtes pas capables d'assumer. Ne dites rien que vous ayez honte de défendre face à qui que ce soit.



Voila !


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Février 2009)

BackCat a dit:


> Pour ma part, je préfère 1000 fois qu'un recruteur ou un DRH tombe sur mon profil viadeo que sur un profil facebook. Je ne comprends pas l'utilité qu'on peut trouver à cet étalage de sa vie privée. C'est valable pour facebook, mais c'est aussi valable ici. Utiliser les espaces de communication du forum pour parler de soi m'est arrivé aussi. Mais toujours avec retenue, sur des aspects non discriminants, ou alors totalement assumés. Mais là où c'est inquiétant, comme le dit Amok, c'est quand on s'aperçoit que certains d'entre vous disent refuser que certains pans ou choix de leurs vies soient étalés sur facebook alors qu'ils en font commerce ici. L'incohérence est totale. Internet, que ce soit sur facebook ou sur macgé, c'est la même chose. Ne vous comportez pas d'une façon que vous n'êtes pas capables d'assumer. Ne dites rien que vous ayez honte de défendre face à qui que ce soit. Si vous vous comportez autrement, vous n'êtes que des imbéciles. Si vous le faites, vous ne risquez rien où que vous soyez. Par contre, utiliser facebook avec ces restrictions, évidemment, ça ne sert à RIEN !





Amok a dit:


> Voila !



D'accord avec ça, à une nuance près : que je sache, MacGe n'a pas pour vocation de faire commerce des infos divulguées ici, FaceBook, si ! Si l'opportunité se présente, ils n'hésiterons pas à exploiter ou vendre ces infos (voir l'exemple de PonkHead avec l'asso et Voici) !


----------



## julrou 15 (17 Février 2009)

BackCat a dit:


> Pour ma part, je préfère 1000 fois qu'un recruteur ou un DRH tombe sur mon profil viadeo que sur un profil facebook. Je ne comprends pas l'utilité qu'on peut trouver à cet étalage de sa vie privée. C'est valable pour facebook, mais c'est aussi valable ici. Utiliser les espaces de communication du forum pour parler de soi m'est arrivé aussi. Mais toujours avec retenue, sur des aspects non discriminants, ou alors totalement assumés. Mais là où c'est inquiétant, comme le dit Amok, c'est quand on s'aperçoit que certains d'entre vous disent refuser que certains pans ou choix de leurs vies soient étalés sur facebook alors qu'ils en font commerce ici. L'incohérence est totale. Internet, que ce soit sur facebook ou sur macgé, c'est la même chose. Ne vous comportez pas d'une façon que vous n'êtes pas capables d'assumer. Ne dites rien que vous ayez honte de défendre face à qui que ce soit. Si vous vous comportez autrement, vous n'êtes que des imbéciles. Si vous le faites, vous ne risquez rien où que vous soyez. Par contre, utiliser facebook avec ces restrictions, évidemment, ça ne sert à RIEN !





Amok a dit:


> Voila !





Pascal 77 a dit:


> D'accord avec ça, à une nuance près : que je sache, MacGe n'a pas pour vocation de faire commerce des infos divulguées ici, FaceBook, si ! Si l'opportunité se présente, ils n'hésiterons pas à exploiter ou vendre ces infos (voir l'exemple de PonkHead avec l'asso et Voici) !



D'accord aussi.
Mais je mettrais une autre nuance entre un forum et Facebook : un forum est un lieu anonyme, où l'on peut utiliser une identité fictive et bien souvent temporaire. 
Et nos infos, messages, etc... peuvent toujours être effacées, d'autant plus si le gérant de l'espace de communication se trouve en France où la vie privée, le droit d'internet et le droit à l'oubli est très préservé (et c'est tant mieux).


----------



## Amok (17 Février 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> D'accord aussi.
> Mais je mettrais une autre nuance entre un forum et Facebook : un forum est un lieu anonyme, où l'on peut utiliser une identité fictive et bien souvent temporaire.
> Et nos infos, messages, etc... peuvent toujours être effacées, d'autant plus si le gérant de l'espace de communication se trouve en France où la vie privée, le droit d'internet et le droit à l'oubli est très préservé (et c'est tant mieux).



Cela ne change en rien le fait que la nature dans sa grande bonté nous a (normalement) offert lors des premiers mois de la vie des cellules qui sont (toujours normalement) destinées à nous distinguer du poireau, à savoir : un cerveau.

En tant qu'internaute moyen, si je ne veux pas que l'on sache que j'ai des amis, que j'écoute parfois telle ou telle musique, que j'ai vu un film, que je suis allé samedi dernier au marché avec trois pommes dans mon panier, je ne l'écris nul part. Ni sur un forum, ni ailleurs. je peux aussi me dire que de toute façon celui qui ne me connait pas n'en a pas grand chose à battre.

Maintenant, si j'écris sur un espace aussi open que le web que j'aime sodomiser les lombrics, je sais ce que je fais, et je sais que je risque de me mettre à dos, un jour ou l'autre, la ligue de protection des lombrics sodomisés. C'est un choix, j'assume, je sais ce que je fais. Venir pleurer ensuite que depuis j'ai évolué, que je suis passé du lombric au hamster et que mon compagnon à quatre pattes du moment est jaloux parce qu'il a appris via _face_ que je suis parti en voyage d'amour avec Sam le ver de terre (ahhhh, Sam, si tu me lis...) des années auparavant, je ne vais pas pour cela accuser tel ou tel site qui, jusqu'à preuve du contraire n'avait pas envoyé un tueur à gages pour me menacer si je "n'étalais" pas ma vie passionnante sur leurs pages.

C'est sur, je ne suis responsable de rien : ni de ce que j'écris, ni des cases que je n'ai pas cochées par manque d'attention, ni du fait que le café de chez Mc Do est chaud et que je vais donc me bruler si je le prends à pleines mains, ni du fait que je ne savais pas, monsieur le juge, que fumer c'est dangereux, etc...

Facebook a des clauses inacceptables ? La belle affaire ! Je vais ailleurs, ou ne mets rien qui puisse être "volé", et c'est tout ! Et je ne poste pas d'images sur mon site perso, parce qu'un ane peut me les piquer, je n'accepte plus de reproduire mes images dans des bouquins, parce que avec les scans d'aujourd'hui, si un lambda d'un lointain pays me pompe mon taf pour une parution locale, ma wallou pour le savoir...
je suis bien conscient du fait que mes exemples sont un peu "poussés" 

Mais ce qui m'étonne, c'est le sens de la discussion depuis quelques pages : il y a à gauche ceux qui sont pour, à droite ceux qui sont contre, et au milieu quelques uns qui soit s'en foutent, soit hésitent à prendre parti. Et ceux qui sont contre ne sont pas loin d'essayer de nous sauver de l'effroyable complot mondial dans lequel on met les pieds parce qu'on est pas très fufutes et qui va, c'est fatal, un jour ou l'autre nous étouffer. Un jour ou l'autre, c'est certain, _Voici_ va ressortir l'info que le vendredi 27 mars 2001 on bouffait des merguez chez un pote dont le cousin du beau-frère n'avait pas payé un P.V. Facebook, la malédiction des Templiers, même combat : je suis maudit pendant 7 générations... :rateau:

En bref, sur ce fil, on chope une mouche et on la pénètre sauvagement (notez l'image pour éviter la répétition avec les lombrics) histoire de dire que oui, c'est un pur scandale, le web c'est de la merde (sauf les forums où je suis inscrit) et tout se fait dans mon dos sans que je sois au courant.

Faut arrêter : à force de gueuler qu'on est responsable de rien, la frontière pour basculer dans l'irresponsabilité n'est pas loin. Personne n'est obligé de s'inscrire sur un forum ou un site. Si un jour un employeur ou un client faisait des recherches sur moi, qu'il tombe sur mon profil facebook (et que je le mette dans mes connaissances, parce que j'ai verrouillé l'accès) que trouverait-il ? Que je fais des photos, que j'ai des potes, qu'il m'arrive de faire la bringue. Affligeant de normalité. Peut-être trop d'ailleurs : il va se méfier, le bougre, se dire que ce n'est pas normal. Bon, je vous quitte : je vais de ce clic aller "salir" un peu tout ca histoire de paraitre plus crédible...


----------



## TibomonG4 (17 Février 2009)

Amok a dit:


> Faut arrêter : à force de gueuler qu'on est responsable de rien, la frontière pour basculer dans l'irresponsabilité n'est pas loin.



Nul n'est censé ignorer la loi et nul n'est censé signer sans lire ce qu'il signe.  Cela dit, si tu arrives à expliquer ça au poireau, je prendrai aussi des leçons pour l'expliquer au lombric


----------



## Amok (17 Février 2009)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Nul n'est censé ignorer la loi et nul n'est censé signer sans lire ce qu'il signe.  Cela dit, si tu arrives à expliquer ça au poireau, je prendrai aussi des leçons pour l'expliquer au lombric



Ca fait des années que j'essaie, Tibo. Combien de fois ai-je écrit "_et la charte ?_"


----------



## julrou 15 (17 Février 2009)

Amok a dit:


> Cela ne change en rien le fait que la nature dans sa grande bonté nous a (normalement) offert lors des premiers mois de la vie des cellules qui sont (toujours normalement) destinées à nous distinguer du poireau, à savoir : un cerveau.
> 
> En tant qu'internaute moyen, si je ne veux pas que l'on sache que j'ai des amis, que j'écoute parfois telle ou telle musique, que j'ai vu un film, que je suis allé samedi dernier au marché avec trois pommes dans mon panier, je ne l'écris nul part. Ni sur un forum, ni ailleurs. je peux aussi me dire que de toute façon celui qui ne me connait pas n'en a pas grand chose à battre.
> 
> ...



J'entends bien ce que tu dis, mais tes exemples et ta démonstration tient dans le fait que les gens devraient être constants à différentes époques de leurs vies. Qu'ils devraient, à 15 ans comme à 30 ou 60 ans, être assez responsables, assez avertis, assez prudents, assez intelligents pour juger de ce que l'on fait de sa vie, de ce que l'on pense ou de ce que l'on dit à tel ou tel moment de son existence. 

J'ai très probablement dit des trucs, ici ou ailleurs, sur un forum comme sur Facebook, que je regrette aujourd'hui d'avoir dit, ou qui ne sont plus tout à fait dans ma logique de pensée, ou qui ont été volontairement poussé... 
J'estime normal d'avoir le droit de pouvoir rectifier tel ou tel propos. Je ne suis sûrement pas infaillible, et j'ai le droit, comme un chacun, de changer d'avis et, de facto, de retirer ce que j'ai écrit et avec quoi je ne suis plus d'accord...

Tes exemples sont effectivement poussés, et caricaturaux de l'expression "_je n'ai rien à me reprocher, je me moque de ce que l'on peut savoir de moi_". Ce n'est pas si simple, et surtout, il y a des situations qui peuvent réellement porter préjudice : je prenais plus haut l'exemple du DRH qui googelise le nom de ses candidats. Je ne peux m'empêcher de penser que le but n'est pas de savoir ce que le candidat a fait de bien dans sa vie, mais surtout s'il n'a rien fait ou écrit qui puisse porter préjudice à la boîte ou lui causer quelques troubles. C'est "allons voir ce que M. Truc n'a pas voulu dire sur son CV ou sa lettre de motivation". Si je postule pour un boulot de reporter-photographe, et que j'ai un site perso avec une gallerie de belles photos d'actus, je ne vais pas attendre bêtement que le recruteur aille voir mon site en faisant une recherche Google... Je vais lui dire ! De même, si je postule pour un poste de journaliste, et que j'ai bossé pour le journal local de la fac ou sur un site communautaire un brin sérieux, je vais l'indiquer au recruteur, pour faire valoir mes compétences. Ca, c'est une preuve d'intelligence. 

Mais je ne suis pas sûr que l'on ait conscience de cela à 12,13 ou 15 ans... Et quel reproche adresser à un jeune de cet âge d'avoir raconté sa vie sur un skyblog (hihi kikoo lol) ou sur facebook parce qu'il avait tout ses potes, et surtout la plus belle fille du collège qu'il fallait absolumment impressionner pour sortir avec avant que Pierre, l'autre glandu de la 4è C, arrive à la pécho... :rateau:
J'estime que la question de la responsabilité ne se pose pas qu'a priori. Chacun doit avoir le droit, a posteriori, de faire valoir tel ou tel changement dans sa mentalité, dans sa vision de la vie, dans ses relations...
Et qu'il ne soit pas très malin de marquer n'importe quelle connerie sur facebook ou sur le fil "vous faites quoi, la, maintenant" (parce que franchement, ma vie n'est pas si passionnante pour que je n'empêche d'aller écrire là-bas que je viens de promener mon hamster ou que j'ai mangé un bon cassoulet maison à midi...) ne vient pas en contradiction avec le fait que l'on puisse regretté plus tard d'avoir écrit toutes ces conneries...

La frontière entre la responsabilité (de ses écrits), l'envie de nouveauté (découvrir facebook, myspace, les forums, et toutes leurs possibilités...), l'addiction (j'ai rien à foutre ? je vais sur facebook !), l'ignorance (tain !.. je savais pas que facebook gardait mes données !) et le je-m'en-foutisme (j'ai rien à me reprocher, ranafout') est très, très poreuse...

Et il faut surtout protéger les plus jeunes d'entre nous (et oui, je parle comme si j'avais le double de mon âge ).


----------



## Amok (17 Février 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> D'accord aussi.
> Mais je mettrais une autre nuance entre un forum et Facebook : un forum est un lieu anonyme, où l'on peut utiliser une identité fictive et bien souvent temporaire.



C'est certain : si on ne peut pas se passer d'écrire des conneries, ou si on n'assume pas ses idées, autant le faire en anonyme... :rateau:


----------



## CouleurSud (17 Février 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> J'entends bien ce que tu dis, mais tes exemples et ta démonstration tient dans le fait que les gens devraient être constants à différentes époques de leurs vies. Qu'ils devraient, à 15 ans comme à 30 ou 60 ans, *être assez responsables*, assez avertis, assez prudents, assez intelligents pour juger de ce que l'on fait de sa vie, de ce que l'on pense ou de ce que l'on dit à tel ou tel moment de son existence.
> 
> J'ai très probablement dit des trucs, ici ou ailleurs, sur un forum comme sur Facebook, que je regrette aujourd'hui d'avoir dit, ou qui ne sont plus tout à fait dans ma logique de pensée, ou qui ont été volontairement poussé...
> J'estime normal d'avoir le droit de pouvoir *rectifier tel ou tel propos*. Je ne suis sûrement pas infaillible, et j'ai le droit, comme un chacun, de changer d'avis et, de facto, de retirer ce que j'ai écrit et avec quoi je ne suis plus d'accord...



Eh non ! Le passé, c'est ce que tu ne peux plus modifier ou rectifier et dont tu es pourtant responsable, car on est toujours responsable de ce qu'on fait ou dit, de ce qu'on a fait ou dit, étant donné qu'aucune nécessité ne nous y contraignait.
C'est dur, puisqu'on peut estimer qu'on est responsable de l'injustifiable. C'est peut-être cette dimension du passé que nous rappellent (cruellement, pour certains) les réseaux sociaux : ton passé va te hanter comme un fantôme indésirable et fâcheux


----------



## Amok (17 Février 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> J'entends bien ce que tu dis, mais tes exemples et ta démonstration tient dans le fait que les gens devraient être constants à différentes époques de leurs vies. Qu'ils devraient, à 15 ans comme à 30 ou 60 ans, être assez responsables, assez avertis, assez prudents, assez intelligents pour juger de ce que l'on fait de sa vie, de ce que l'on pense ou de ce que l'on dit à tel ou tel moment de son existence.
> 
> J'ai très probablement dit des trucs, ici ou ailleurs, sur un forum comme sur Facebook, que je regrette aujourd'hui d'avoir dit, ou qui ne sont plus tout à fait dans ma logique de pensée, ou qui ont été volontairement poussé...
> J'estime normal d'avoir le droit de pouvoir rectifier tel ou tel propos. Je ne suis sûrement pas infaillible, et j'ai le droit, comme un chacun, de changer d'avis et, de facto, de retirer ce que j'ai écrit et avec quoi je ne suis plus d'accord...
> ...



Attends, puisque nous parlons de facebook : n'oublions tout de même pas que tu peux rendre invisible ce que tu veux, a qui tu veux, effacer tes messages etc... J'imagine assez mal le DRH qui va, histoire de voir si _un jour_, il y a 15 ans, tu n'aurais pas dit que trucmuche c'est nul, sortir son chéquier et filer du blé à l'ensemble des sites "sociaux" ! Bon, si tu veux te faire engager chez facebook, t'es mal parti, là, c'est sur... 

Encore une fois, il suffit d'un peu d'attention pour se prémunir des effets "néfastes" du truc. Tu me diras : "a 15 ans, tu fais pas gaffe". Soit. Mais si j'ai 15 ans, et que j'écris "j'ai grugé dans le métro", crois tu vraiment qu'un DRH, dans... disons 5 ou 6 ans, lorsque je vais postuler pour entrer à la RATP, va retrouver cette info affreuse dont tu auras pris grand soin de la répéter 157 fois histoire de bien l'indexer dans les milliards d'infos qui auront, depuis, lavées les moteurs ?

Mes exemples sont extrèmes, mais les votres aussi ! Pour arriver a cette situation, il faut que :
- J'écrive que je "nique la RATP" (ou autre !)
- que je le fasse sur un site qui permet facilement de retrouver ma vraie identité (et que d'autres personnes n'aient pas la même que moi)
- que je postule dans la boite, précisemment, sur qui j'ai gerbé des années auparavant
- Que Google, parce qu'il est sympa avec moi, indexe à mort la phrase "compromettante"
- Que le DRH me retrouve
- Soit qu'il cracke mon compte, soit qu'il file du blé à la société qui s'occupe de ce site et qui accepte la transaction dans un délai "normal" de recrutement
- Que je tombe sur un DRH assez con pour ne pas tenir compte de propos tenus par un gamin (ca, c'est possible)

Alors, oui, bien sur, c'est possible. 1 cas sur... Combien ?


----------



## Craquounette (17 Février 2009)

CouleurSud a dit:


> ton passé va te hanter comme un fantôme indésirable et fâcheux



Et pour cela, pas besoin de Facebook comme tu le dis si bien 

Perso, j'avoue que si mes RH lisent que "Je cherche un tueur à gage" le jour où j'ai eu un entretien avec elles, et bien, j'en serai ravie!!! 

Mais malheureusement, elles ne comprendraient même pas que ça leur était destiné :hein:


----------



## julrou 15 (17 Février 2009)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Eh non ! Le passé, c'est ce que tu ne peux plus modifier ou rectifier et dont tu es pourtant responsable, car on est toujours responsable de ce qu'on fait ou dit, de ce qu'on a fait ou dit, étant donné qu'aucune nécessité ne nous y contraignait.
> C'est dur, puisqu'on peut estimer qu'on est responsable de l'injustifiable. C'est peut-être cette dimension du passé que nous rappellent (cruellement, pour certains) les réseaux sociaux : ton passé va te hanter comme un fantôme indésirable et fâcheux



Quoi qu'il en soit, juridiquement, il existe le droit à l'oubli, et le droit au respect de la vie privée.
Passé, ou pas, responsable, ou pas, ces deux notions aux limites bien incertaines sont en tout cas prévues par le droit, et c'est pas pour rien...


----------



## Amok (17 Février 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Quoi qu'il en soit, juridiquement, il existe le droit à l'oubli, et le droit au respect de la vie privée.



Facebook n'a rien à voir avec la vie privée !!!!! Voila en quoi je suis en total désaccord avec toi !!!!
Ou alors tu considères que crier tes idées à tue tête dans un café, c'est aussi la vie privée ! Et nous en revenons au point principal : si ce que tu dis n'est pas intéressant, ou portant préjudice, tout le monde s'en fout !
Venir écrire qu'un espace, ouvert sur le site d'une société _par principe_ commerciale, est un "lieu privé" me laisse rêveur ! Euro Disney aussi ?! Alors donc, c'est gratos, on peut y faire à peu près ce qu'on veut, personne ne demande rien (pas même de s'inscrire) et en retour on ne parle que du droit de consommateur ? Allons, allons... Sortez les trains, là, il est temps d'atterrir !


----------



## julrou 15 (17 Février 2009)

Amok a dit:


> C'est certain : si on ne peut pas se passer d'écrire des conneries, ou si on n'assume pas ses idées, autant le faire en anonyme... :rateau:



Ca n'est pas que ça ; nous connaissons tout les deux réciproquement nos noms civils. Mais pourtant, aux yeux des visiteurs non-familiers des forums, tu es _Amok_ et je reste_ julrou 15_.
L'anonymat a aussi les limitations qu'on lui donne...


----------



## Anonyme (17 Février 2009)

Bon , sinon, pour revenir au sujet, sur mon profil facebook j'ai juste mis mon nom, prénom, date de naissance et les écoles que j'ai fréquenté. Rien d'autres. C'est juste pour retrouver des anciens potes, rien de plus, le reste ne regarde personne.


----------



## julrou 15 (17 Février 2009)

Amok a dit:


> Facebook n'a rien à voir avec la vie privée !!!!! Voila en quoi je suis en total désaccord avec toi !!!!



Ah !... Ben voilà !...

Et pourtant : je suis *** ******* sur Facebook, qui est mon nom, ma personne, mon réseau contient des gens divers et variés, avec qui je suis plus ou moins proches... Les champs que j'avais renseignés (avant... ) comprenaient mes opinions, mes passions, mes envies... 

Tout ce qu'il y a de plus privé.
Et c'est cela pour la plupart des gens : une création virtuelle de son intérieur personnel.
Tu peux (je peux aussi) dire que c'est un espace public sous des airs de coin privé parce que tu y est depuis assez longtemps, que tu connais le truc et que tu es aussi conscient des conditions d'usage de Facebook, de ses limites à la vie privée, etc... C'est loin, évidemment, très loin d'être le cas de la majorité de ses utilisateurs (et heureusement, sinon Facebook ne rencontrerait probablement pas un tel succès).
Faire passer du public pour du privé... Il est là le danger.


Pour ma part, j'ai tout viré. Il ne reste que la surface, mon nom et une photo de moi ou l'on ne voit même pas ma tête...  Je suis introuvable par la recherche facebook, et j'ai des listes avec restrictions avancées...  Bon, même si c'est public, finalement, je n'en ai plus rien à foutre...


----------



## Amok (17 Février 2009)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Bon , sinon, pour revenir au sujet, sur mon profil facebook j'ai juste mis mon nom, prénom, date de naissance et les écoles que j'ai fréquenté. Rien d'autres. C'est juste pour retrouver des anciens potes, rien de plus, le reste ne regarde personne.



Très bon exemple : ce n'est pas moi ! Je ne sais plus combien il y en a, mais ce que je sais c'est que certains vieux copains ont eu beaucoup de mal a me retrouver, alors que je leur avait juste dit que j'étais inscrit. Il n'ont trouvé que grâce à "mon aide". 

EDIT : ceci étant, venant d'ici, vous n'aurez aucun mal, avec l'avatar.


----------



## tirhum (17 Février 2009)

Allez-y, continuez, allez...
Bon alors... 
Finder> nouveau dossier "_captures d'écran_"....
Vous pouvez y aller, passez aux choses sérieuses (croustillantes, surtout); je suis prêt...


----------



## Amok (17 Février 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Ah !... Ben voilà !...
> 
> Et pourtant : je suis *** ******* sur Facebook, qui est mon nom, ma personne, mon réseau contient des gens divers et variés, avec qui je suis plus ou moins proches... Les champs que j'avais renseignés (avant... ) comprenaient mes opinions, mes passions, mes envies...
> 
> Tout ce qu'il y a de plus privé.



On tourne en rond, là. Privé, quoi ? Ce que tu écoutes comme musique ? Ce que tu regarde comme film ? Tes amis ? Donc, toutes ces choses auxquelles tu as répondu avec franchise et application histoire de faire plaisir à Monsieur facebook et que tu vas regretter le jour où tu seras célèbre et que Voici, contre quelques milliers de $, pourra annoncer que tu étais fan à 8 ans de "Pandi Panda" ?!


----------



## Anonyme (17 Février 2009)

Amok a dit:


> Très bon exemple : ce n'est pas moi !




Je sais, c'est juste le premier qui est sorti dans google.  Remarque, tu aurais eu une belle brochette d'amis.


----------



## Amok (17 Février 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Allez-y, continuez, allez...
> Bon alors...
> Finder> nouveau dossier "_captures d'écran_"....
> Vous pouvez y aller, passez aux choses sérieuses (croustillantes, surtout); je suis prêt...



Oh, je viens d'avouer que je fautais avec des invertébrés, alors tu sais, n'attends pas plus croustillant. La raison en est simple : de ces liaisons contre nature est né Mackie, et ensuite je n'avais plus le temps !  :love:


----------



## Amok (17 Février 2009)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Je sais, c'est juste le premier qui est sorti dans google.  Remarque, tu aurais eu une belle brochette d'amis.



Je vais de ce pas porter plainte contre Facebook : je trouve totalement inacceptable de ne pas être le premier !


----------



## CouleurSud (17 Février 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Pour ma part, j'ai tout viré. Il ne reste que la surface, mon nom et une photo de moi ou l'on ne voit même pas ma tête...  Je suis introuvable par la recherche facebook, et j'ai des listes avec restrictions avancées...  Bon, même si c'est public, finalement, je n'en ai plus rien à foutre...



Ben, du coup, me voilà tout égaré 

Si tu vas sur Facebook, c'est bien pour mettre en scène ta vie privée sur un espace public. Donc, il faut y faire figurer des tas de photos de toi et de tes amis, de toi en vacance, de toi pas en vacance. Et puis plein d'informations. Pour que les autres te situent bien, puissent scruter ton espace privé en connaissance de cause

Si tu enlèves tout ça, mais alors que reste t-il à voir ?

Cela dit, j'en ai vu un sur un réseau social qui, à la question : "qui je suis ?" a répondu : "vous aimeriez bien savoir. Mais je ne dirai rien". Devait être un peu dérangé quand même, ou bien...


----------



## Modern__Thing (17 Février 2009)

Amok a dit:


> Je vais de ce pas porter plainte contre Facebook : je trouve totalement inacceptable de ne pas être le premier !


tu vas leur faire le suplice de l'iPhone ?  :love:


----------



## tirhum (17 Février 2009)

Amok a dit:


> Oh, je viens d'avouer que je fautais avec des invertébrés, alors tu sais, *n'attends pas plus croustillant*. La raison en est simple : de ces liaisons contre nature est né Mackie, et ensuite je n'avais plus le temps !  :love:


J'ai fait des captures de toutes tes frasques à la cave !...
Trop tard !... :modo:
Tu sais quand tu disais que avec la _Pustule_...


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Février 2009)

Amok a dit:


> Cela ne change en rien le fait que la nature dans sa grande bonté nous a (normalement) offert lors des premiers mois de la vie des cellules qui sont (toujours normalement) *destinées à nous distinguer du poireau*, à savoir : un cerveau.



C'était donc ça, l'origine de l'expression "je suis dans le potage" dont on use couramment après que, suite à certains abus, les cellules en questions sont mises "hors circuit" ! :rateau: 

:mouais:


----------



## Craquounette (17 Février 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> J'ai fait des captures de toutes tes frasques à la cave !...
> Trop tard !... :modo:
> Tu sais quand tu disais que avec la _Pustule_...



de la pustule aux hamsters en passant par les lombrics...   :mouais:

Ca laisse songeur


----------



## Amok (17 Février 2009)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Ben, du coup, me voilà tout égaré
> 
> Si tu vas sur Facebook, c'est bien pour mettre en scène ta vie privée sur un espace public. Donc, il faut y faire figurer des tas de photos de toi et de tes amis, de toi en vacance, de toi pas en vacance. Et puis plein d'informations. Pour que les autres te situent bien, puissent scruter ton espace privé en connaissance de cause



Tu peux, mais tu peux aussi t'en servir juste comme un espace d'échange uniquement accessible à ceux que tu "acceptes". Notre Julrou a donc décidé de rendre ses informations confidentielles (donc invisibles) au visiteur inconnu, mais de plus de tout effacer pour que les contacts qu'il accepte ne voient rien non plus.
Julrou : la hantise du DRH du XXIeme siècle !


----------



## Amok (17 Février 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> J'ai fait des captures de toutes tes frasques à la cave !...
> Trop tard !... :modo:
> Tu sais quand tu disais que avec la _Pustule_...



Je vais te traduire pour non respec' de la vie privée !


----------



## tirhum (17 Février 2009)

Amok a dit:


> Je vais te traduire pour non respec' de la vie privée !


Tu confirmes donc...  :love:


----------



## Amok (17 Février 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Tu confirmes donc...  :love:



J'assume ! Mais c'était une erreur de jeunesse vu que ca date d'au moins...5 mois... 

Je l'ai vu arriver, et sa modestie (il n'était pas venu en Safrane) m'a fait craquer.


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Février 2009)

Amok a dit:


> Je vais te traduire pour non respec' de la vie privée !



N'essaie pas, il est carrément intraduisible, les plus grands interprètes et linguistes s'y sont cassés les dents !


----------



## Anonyme (17 Février 2009)

Eclairez-moi s'il vous plaît !!!!!!

Comment peut-on penser que sa vie privée le reste une fois qu'on l'a rendue publique ????

Et à quoi sert facebook une fois qu'on a rendu INACCESSIBLE tout ce qu'on devrait y mettre ?

Retrouver des potes ? D'autres réseaux sociaux servent à ça.
Faire du contact pro ? Idem.
Prouver qu'on a des amis ? Putain mais allez vous acheter une vraie vie, merde !!!!!

Encore une chose : l'anonymat N'EXISTE PAS sur internet !! C'est du pipeau. Vous êtes RESPONSABLES de TOUT ce que vous y dites ou faites. Vous devez assumer tout ce qui en découle ! De la baffe dans la gueule à la déclaration d'amour !

Et une dernière : le fil "là, maintenant etc." est une ineptie crasse. Débile. Creuset à fatuité. La parfaite illustration de ce qu'est le BAR-POUBELLE. Y raconter sa vie est impudique, insensé, vulgaire, voire honteux et en tout cas, risible quand il est pris au premier degré, ce qui est le cas dans 95% des interventions.
Il n'existe que pour UNE SEULE RAISON : donner un accès simple au bar aux personnes qui n'osent pas intervenir là où les anciens pèchent avec zèle et prêchent au maintient du tri à l'admission. Ce n'est pas un jugement. Les choses sont ainsi. Mais c'est la réalité.
Arrêtez de vous y ridiculiser. Vous avez déjà très certainement honte d'y étaler vos _insipitudes_&#8230;


----------



## tirhum (17 Février 2009)

Amok a dit:


> J'assume ! Mais c'était une erreur de jeunesse vu que ca date d'au moins...5 mois...
> 
> Je l'ai vu arriver, et sa modestie (il n'était pas venu en Safrane) m'a fait craquer.


Tu ne t'es pas trompé avec la Laguna, cette fois !...
C'est vrai que les voitures ont évolué depuis... la R16 ?!... 



Pascal 77 a dit:


> N'essaie pas, il est carrément intraduisible, les plus grands interprètes et linguistes s'y sont cassés les dents !


Gné ?!...
De qui qui parle, cuilà ?!...


----------



## Amok (17 Février 2009)

Tiens, le Monde se fend d'un article sur le sujet aujourd'hui.


----------



## julrou 15 (17 Février 2009)

Amok a dit:


> On tourne en rond, là. Privé, quoi ? Ce que tu écoutes comme musique ? Ce que tu regarde comme film ? Tes amis ? Donc, toutes ces choses auxquelles tu as répondu avec franchise et application histoire de faire plaisir à Monsieur facebook et que tu vas regretter le jour où tu seras célèbre et que Voici, contre quelques milliers de $, pourra annoncer que tu étais fan à 8 ans de "Pandi Panda" ?!




Choses que j'ai répondu, quand j'ai découvert le truc pour la première fois. Tout ça était plutôt flou pour moi ; je n'étais jamais allé sur MySpace ou autres réseaux sociaux. Mais Facebook, aux dires de quelques amis, était "_à part_". Et que c'était formidable de se garder en contact et d'en retrouver des anciens, perdus de vue. 
C'est vrai, tout cela est amusant, au début. Ouah, tiens, elle, je ne l'ai pas revu depuis la moyenne section de maternelle... je l'ajoute ! :love:  Et voilà... j'ajoute, tu m'ajoutes, on s'ajoute... et en "vrai", on serait bien incapable de se dire un mot... Mais bref. Et puis, j'ai rempli quelques infos, parce que je me disais, quand même, le but d'un réseau social est de partager des trucs avec ses amis quoi... Ce qui, maintenant, me paraît ne pas avoir de sens puisque tu ne partages pas, tu affiches. 
Donc, finalement, j'ai désaffiché. 



CouleurSud a dit:


> Ben, du coup, me voilà tout égaré
> 
> Si tu vas sur Facebook, c'est bien pour mettre en scène ta vie privée sur un espace public. Donc, il faut y faire figurer des tas de photos de toi et de tes amis, de toi en vacance, de toi pas en vacance. Et puis plein d'informations. Pour que les autres te situent bien, puissent scruter ton espace privé en connaissance de cause
> 
> ...



Oh que oui !... :love: Il doit être bien absorbé.  

En fait, FaceBook n'est plus que, pour moi, une gigantesque boîte mail. Une formidable boîte mail. Ou je peux me tenir informé de la dernière soirée prévue, lire le message de L** qui me dit que demain on commence à 17 au lieu de 15h, ou de H**** qui m'invite à passer trois jours au ski... Bon, voilà, l'interface est plutôt convivial, c'est tout plein d'ajax dedans, ça marche pas trop mal et voilà 
Et on peut toujours déconner en laissant  un commentaire pince-sans-rire sur les statuts d'Alèm ou Amok...  :love: 





Amok a dit:


> Tu peux, mais tu peux aussi t'en servir juste comme un espace d'échange uniquement accessible à ceux que tu "acceptes". Notre Julrou a donc décidé de rendre ses informations confidentielles (donc invisibles) au visiteur inconnu, mais de plus de tout effacer pour que les contacts qu'il accepte ne voient rien non plus.
> Julrou : la hantise du DRH du XXIeme siècle !




Oh oui... la paranoïa des beaux dirigeants de Facebook, tout ça...  :



BackCat a dit:


> Encore une chose : l'anonymat N'EXISTE PAS sur internet !! C'est du pipeau. Vous êtes RESPONSABLES de TOUT ce que vous y dites ou faites. Vous devez assumer tout ce qui en découle ! De la baffe dans la gueule à la déclaration d'amour !



Techniquement, oui... 
Après, on peut moduler les informations que l'on y laisse pour faire en sorte de passer plus ou moins incognito quand même.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Février 2009)

Alors nouvelle question&#8230; pourquoi passer incognito ? Pourquoi travestir ? Et in extenso, pourquoi montrer qu'on veut cacher quelque chose, ou montrer quelque chose qu'on n'est pas ?
Il y a de réelles psycho-pathologies, là&#8230;

C'est pour ça que tout ce qui est décrié dans les actes des "anciens" ici-même, par des couillons comme malkovitch (cf son post à la noix qui conspue la genèse des forums dans le fil dont le titre comporte le mot "érection"), mais il n'est pas le seul, est pourtant la BASE du comportement ici, comme sur internet : SECOND DEGRÉ !!!! Dotez-vous de cette fonction vitale et salvatrice ! Elevez votre sens de l'humour à cette hauteur, servez-vous en pour vous PROTÉGER !!! Le seul profil facebook envisageable est celui de votre clone dérisoire ! Faites-vous une vitrine au second degré PERCEPTIBLE ! Tant qu'à faire évitez le syndrome M. Vendetta&#8230; Mais faites un effort, c'est pour vous. Que vous ayez 12 ans, ou 47. Ou plus. Peu importe. A 12 ans, quand on fraye dans les forums, il faut pouvoir évoluer au niveau des gens avec qui on communique. Ça s'applique au champs des responsabilités. Sur le forum de Lorie, c'est pas grave. Ici, par contre, le port du casque est obligatoire. Sur Facebook, c'est la double apposition de capotes anglaises qu'il faut prescrire. Faites attention à ce que vous faites sur internet, si tout n'y est pas dangereux, ça ne veut pas dire que rien n'a d'incidence.

Maintenant, vous faites ce que vous voulez, j'en ai un peu rien à foutre. Mais n'essayez pas de paraître logique dans cette discussion, c'est tout.


----------



## julrou 15 (17 Février 2009)

BackCat a dit:


> Alors nouvelle question&#8230; pourquoi passer incognito ? Pourquoi travestir ? Et in extenso, pourquoi montrer qu'on veut cacher quelque chose, ou montrer quelque chose qu'on n'est pas ?
> Il y a de réelles psycho-pathologies, là&#8230;



Je ne crois pas que ce soit des pathologies... Peut-être simplement un moyen de préserver sa vie privée que de ne pas se dévoiler de but en blanc n'importe comment... 



BackCat a dit:


> C'est pour ça que tout ce qui est décrié dans les actes des "anciens" ici-même, par des couillons comme malkovitch (cf son post à la noix qui conspue la genèse des forums dans le fil dont le titre comporte le mot "érection"), mais il n'est pas le seul, est pourtant la BASE du comportement ici, comme sur internet : SECOND DEGRÉ !!!! Dotez-vous de cette fonction vitale et salvatrice ! Elevez votre sens de l'humour à cette hauteur, servez-vous en pour vous PROTÉGER !!! Le seul profil facebook envisageable est celui de votre clone dérisoire ! Faites-vous une vitrine au second degré PERCEPTIBLE ! Tant qu'à faire évitez le syndrome M. Vendetta&#8230; Mais faites un effort, c'est pour vous. Que vous ayez 12 ans, ou 47. Ou plus. Peu importe. A 12 ans, quand on fraye dans les forums, il faut pouvoir évoluer au niveau des gens avec qui on communique. Ça s'applique au champs des responsabilités. Sur le forum de Lorie, c'est pas grave. Ici, par contre, le port du casque est obligatoire. Sur Facebook, c'est la double apposition de capotes anglaises qu'il faut prescrire. Faites attention à ce que vous faites sur internet, si tout n'y est pas dangereux, ça ne veut pas dire que rien n'a d'incidence.



Ca résume bien ce que je pense... Surtout la dernière phrase.


----------



## JulienRkt (17 Février 2009)

BackCat a dit:


> Alors nouvelle question&#8230; pourquoi passer incognito ? Pourquoi travestir ? Et in extenso, pourquoi montrer qu'on veut cacher quelque chose, ou montrer quelque chose qu'on n'est pas ?
> Il y a de réelles psycho-pathologies, là&#8230;
> 
> C'est pour ça que tout ce qui est décrié dans les actes des "anciens" ici-même, par des couillons comme malkovitch (cf son post à la noix qui conspue la genèse des forums dans le fil dont le titre comporte le mot "érection"), mais il n'est pas le seul, est pourtant la BASE du comportement ici, comme sur internet : SECOND DEGRÉ !!!! Dotez-vous de cette fonction vitale et salvatrice ! Elevez votre sens de l'humour à cette hauteur, servez-vous en pour vous PROTÉGER !!! Le seul profil facebook envisageable est celui de votre clone dérisoire ! Faites-vous une vitrine au second degré PERCEPTIBLE ! Tant qu'à faire évitez le syndrome M. Vendetta&#8230; Mais faites un effort, c'est pour vous. Que vous ayez 12 ans, ou 47. Ou plus. Peu importe. A 12 ans, quand on fraye dans les forums, il faut pouvoir évoluer au niveau des gens avec qui on communique. Ça s'applique au champs des responsabilités. Sur le forum de Lorie, c'est pas grave. Ici, par contre, le port du casque est obligatoire. Sur Facebook, c'est la double apposition de capotes anglaises qu'il faut prescrire. Faites attention à ce que vous faites sur internet, si tout n'y est pas dangereux, ça ne veut pas dire que rien n'a d'incidence.
> ...


Une vérité, une !


----------



## tirhum (17 Février 2009)

C'ke j'trouve marrant...
C'est que tout l'monde est d'accord avec _l'Chat dans l'dos_ !...


----------



## Anonyme (17 Février 2009)

Merde&#8230; t'as raison&#8230;

J'ai dû dire une connerie !!!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (17 Février 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> C'ke j'trouve marrant...
> C'est que tout l'monde est d'accord avec _l'Chat dans l'dos_ !...



Y z'ont pas les couilles de le contrarier...


----------



## JulienRkt (17 Février 2009)

Mais non, il a juste fait des recommandations de bases, que tout le monde devrait appliquer, que tout le monde approuve, mais que personne n'exécute.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (17 Février 2009)

BackCat a dit:


> Merde t'as raison
> 
> J'ai dû dire une connerie !!!



Ah bon?...  C'était du premier degré, alors?...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (17 Février 2009)

Ceci dit, Facebook c'est quand même qu'un nid à p'tits branleurs qui feraient bien de commencer à chercher un job d'été dans une banque du sperme!


----------



## Amok (17 Février 2009)

Putain, c'est l'jour : une ex vient de me contacter via facebook !  :afraid:

Genre la nana pas vue depuis 15 ans, et sous d'autres tropiques, en plus. Là, c'est la vraie question : ca sert à ca, ou pas ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (17 Février 2009)

Elle veut se faire déboîter le bassin, la Monique?...


----------



## Amok (17 Février 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Elle veut se faire déboîter le bassin, la Monique?...



Laisse tomber, c'est plutôt le genre du Tirhum : pas assez blonde pour toi ! Pas dutoudutout même... 

@Tirhum : avec les yeux verts... Je te file les coordonnées à la cave contre une somme modique !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (17 Février 2009)

Ach! Si elle ne sait pas beugler des insanités en allemand, alors...


----------



## Amok (17 Février 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Ach! Si elle ne sait pas beugler des insanités en allemand, alors...



Plutôt en créole ! 

Bon, a part ca, il y a encore des trucs à dire sur facebook ou on a fait le tour ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (17 Février 2009)

Je maintiens : C'est pour les branleurs :style:


----------



## Anonyme (17 Février 2009)

Amok a dit:


> Bon, a part ca, il y a encore des trucs à dire sur facebook ou on a fait le tour ?



Bah, euh.
J'aimerai bien savoir ce que tu penses de moi.
Et plus particulièrement, si tu crois que je ferai un bon grand père.


----------



## Amok (17 Février 2009)

Khyu a dit:


> Bah, euh.
> J'aimerai bien savoir ce que tu penses de moi.
> Et plus particulièrement, si tu crois que je ferai un bon grand père.



Tu ferais un bon grand père et je te trouve formidable. En plus, tu as bon goût. Normal, tu es modérateur.
Voila.


----------



## TibomonG4 (17 Février 2009)

BackCat a dit:


> Merde t'as raison
> 
> J'ai dû dire une connerie !!!



Comme d'habitude 



JulienRkt a dit:


> Mais non, il a juste fait des recommandations de bases, que tout le monde devrait appliquer, que tout le monde approuve, mais que personne n'exécute.



Mais si, mais si...


----------



## Anonyme (17 Février 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Ah bon?...  C'était du premier degré, alors?...


Ah ben voilà. C'est ça.

Une connerie donc


----------



## Anonyme (17 Février 2009)

Amok a dit:


> Tu ferais un bon grand père et je te trouve formidable. En plus, tu as bon goût. Normal, tu es modérateur.
> Voila.



Bah moi, je trouve que tu as du mal à gérer une situation de crise (t'as qu'à voir), j'ai déjà rêvé de toi (tu jouais du hautbois sur une poubelle verte), si on était tout les deux sur une île déserte, on referait le monde (en dessinant des gros zizi sur le sable), je pense que tu regardes pas assez la télé (surtout TF1), que tu es pas fait pour la colocation (sauf avec un chat mou de la bile), que tu serais capable de manger un être humain dans une situation extrême (surtout si il a des seins), que tu peux faire l'amour à une inconnue (même un homme dans le style Ed), qu'avec un cigare, tu le fumerais (oui oui), et ...


Diba Diba
Diba Diba Diba
Dibu Diba

Ne me dis pas
Que ce "Diba-diba"
C'n'est pas drôle
Tous les Gringos
Qui l'chant'nt à l'équateur
S'couent l'épaule
Les esquimaux
Qui l'écoutent aux pôl'ss'couent l'épaule
Un riche esquimau
M'a dit "J'ai bobo
Un' maladie d'peau :
J'ai plein d'igloos sur les pôles
J'voulais en mourir
Mais ton air fait rire
I.cs plus tristes sires
Mêm' les cires les plus molles

J'suis marida
A un' Farah-Dibah
Esquimaude
Qui m'a dit : "Bah !
Dix has, dix bas dix bas
Est-c' commode..."
Quand par grand froid
L'thermomètre est si bas
Qu'on march' dessus
Faudrait crois-moi
En plus de ces dix bas
Un pardessus
C'est pourquoi j'ai pris
L'avion pour Paris
Ou j'ai eu pas mal
De mal à faire suivr' ma mal'

J'suis ici depuis
(et) Quand j'ai l'mal du pays
J'vais dans les jours pales
Voir l'aurore au bord des halles

Mais bah ! Mais bah !
Dès qu'je dis "Ba-diba"
Tout s'éclaire
Pourtant, n'est-c'pas
J'peux plus ach'ter des bas
Doux et clairs :
A tous les r'pas
J'dois payer dix babas
Douze éclairs
A un' Nana
Qui m'en laisse baba
(hm !) j'touss' des glaires
Quand je fais le dur
Ell' me fait la moue
Et sa moue ça dure
Jusqu'à ce qu'on fass' l'amour

Après nos ébats
Je n'sais pas pourquoi
Nos soucis s'efTrittent
Devant des saucisses frites

Et dix babs
Douz' éclairs au moka
Et seize kilo
De madeleines :
(Quel coup pour mon bas d'lain')
Un esquimau
Qui ne dit pas
Qu'en dépit des dix bas
Il se débat
Et se dit : "Bah'
Diba-diba diba
Diba-diba"

Coda
Diba Diba
Diba Diba Diba
Diba Diba


----------



## julrou 15 (17 Février 2009)

Wouaaah... 

Tain, Khyu, on dirait pas, comme ça, en fait...


----------



## Amok (17 Février 2009)

Khyu a dit:


> Bah moi, je trouve que tu as du mal à gérer une situation de crise (t'as qu'à voir), j'ai déjà rêvé de toi (tu jouais du hautbois sur une poubelle verte), si on était tout les deux sur une île déserte, on referait le monde (en dessinant des gros zizi sur le sable), je pense que tu regardes pas assez la télé (surtout TF1), que tu es pas fait pour la colocation (sauf avec un chat mou de la bile), que tu serais capable de manger un être humain dans une situation extrême (surtout si il a des seins), que tu peux faire l'amour à une inconnue (même un homme dans le style Ed), qu'avec un cigare, tu le fumerais (oui oui), et ...



C'est affreux....
J'ai effectivement déjà joué du hautbois sur une poubelle verte.
Si nous étions, toi et moi, sur une ile déserte, nul doute que plus ou moins tard nous dessinerions des sexes sur le sable.
Je ne regarde pas assez la télé.
Je ne suis effectivement pas fait pour la colloc, sauf avec un chat.
Oui, j'ai déjà gouté un être humain avec des seins. Enfin, juste léché.
J'ai déjà fait l'amour avec Ed.
Avec un cigare, je le fumerais (oui, oui).

J'ai aussi déjà conduit un camion vert.
J'ai dix doigts, dont 5 sur une main.
Et des scoubidoubidous, yeah.
J'ai 45 tours dans mon sac.
Je suis allé à la Rochelle, et j'en suis revenu vivant.

Y'a pas à dire : tu mérites ta couleur verte : celle de la crème de la crème. Les autres ne sont que tas de bile.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Février 2009)

Moi j'ai viré amok de mes amis facebook car j'ai absolument pas confiance en lui ...


----------



## Anonyme (17 Février 2009)

Purée&#8230; ça a dû  le soulager !!!


----------



## Ed_the_Head (17 Février 2009)

Ouf. Heureusement que je n'ai pas d'amis.


----------



## tirhum (17 Février 2009)

Amok a dit:


> Bon, a part ca, il y a encore des trucs à dire sur facebook ou on a fait le tour ?



Rien à dire sur fessebouk... 


Amok a dit:


> Laisse tomber, c'est plutôt le genre du Tirhum : pas assez blonde pour toi ! Pas dutoudutout même...
> 
> @Tirhum : avec les yeux verts... Je te file les coordonnées à la cave contre une somme modique !



En p'tites coupures, ça marche ?!...


----------



## Chang (17 Février 2009)

Ah les joies d'un fil dont on a tire tout le jus mais sur lequel on s'acharne a vouloir racler la pulpe ... allez hop, tout le monde sur faceboobs et on en parle plus ...  ...


----------



## sonnyboy (17 Février 2009)

Si tu y as vu un jus... grand bien te fasse.

Arrachez moi les couilles de tous ces nases !!!!


----------



## Chang (17 Février 2009)

sonnyboy a dit:


> Si tu y as vu un jus... grand bien te fasse.



Au bar, on fait avec les fruits du fond du cageot ... n'en bois qui veut ...


----------



## pascalformac (18 Février 2009)

benjamin a dit:


> A moins que tu l'acceptes comme "ami", il n'en saura rien.
> Et pour répondre à la question de la suppression, une info toute chaude
> 
> C'est ça, qui est dangereux.



sur le blog d'un des fondateurs
il est indiqué que facebook va _""annuler"" _la modif du terms of service du 4 fevrier
( le terme exact est _withdraw_ qui est plus ambigu)

quand comment et quoi exactement
c'est pas encore clair


----------



## Amok (18 Février 2009)

odré a dit:


> Moi j'ai viré amok de mes amis facebook car j'ai absolument pas confiance en lui ...



Tu as parfaitement raison. Des fois que je te pique tes photos... :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (18 Février 2009)

sonnyboy a dit:


> Arrachez moi les couilles de tous ces nases !!!!


 
Et montez-les en collier !
Qu'on en fasse des photos.
Qu'on les montre sur facebook.
Et qu'on devienne populaire.
Le buzz du mois !

Ou pas.


----------



## jpmiss (18 Février 2009)

Amok a dit:


> Tu as parfaitement raison. Des fois que je te pique tes photos... :rateau:


C'est vrai que des fois on trouve des photos intéressantes chez ses contacts 


Somme modique a débattre à la cave pour pas que je poste certaines d'entre elles?


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (18 Février 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Je maintiens : C'est pour les branleurs :style:



Arrête, je vais vraiment finir par avoir envie de m'y inscrire...


----------



## Anonyme (18 Février 2009)

pascalformac a dit:


> sur le blog d'un des fondateurs
> il est indiqué que facebook va _""annuler"" _la modif du terms of service du 4 fevrier
> ( le terme exact est _withdraw_ qui est plus ambigu)
> 
> ...


Ah.
Parce qu'il y en a ici pour suivre ce qui se dit sur le blog d'un des fondateurs de facebook ?
C'est bien plus grave qu'il y paraît.

Purée&#8230;
:sick:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (18 Février 2009)

Amok a dit:


> Putain, c'est l'jour : une ex vient de me contacter via facebook !  :afraid:
> 
> Genre la nana pas vue depuis 15 ans, et sous d'autres tropiques, en plus. Là, c'est la vraie question : ca sert à ca, ou pas ?



Il y en a partout des "mortes de faim" (j'ai pas dit "au point de vouloir s'attaquer à un vieux morceau comme Lamoque"...)


----------



## Anonyme (18 Février 2009)

L'avantage, c'est qu'à son âge, 15 ans de plus, c'est portion congrue 


_*Méééé touaaaaa no plooouuuuuuu tounapp' ppa tchingéééééééééééé*_


----------



## Anonyme (18 Février 2009)

BackCat a dit:


> Ah.
> Parce qu'il y en a ici pour suivre ce qui se dit sur le blog d'un des fondateurs de facebook ?
> C'est bien plus grave qu'il y paraît.
> 
> ...


 
Moi, je me demande à qui appartient le contenu mis en ligne sur le blog du fondateur de facebook.

...

Non, en fait, je m'en fous, je dis ça juste pour dire un truc parce que là maintenant, je sors de réunion et...

et merde, me suis planté de fil à la con.

Désolé.


----------



## bcommeberenice (18 Février 2009)

Apparemment ils sont effectivement revenus aux anciennes conditions d'utilisation!
http://www.lemonde.fr/technologies/...-conditions-d-utilisation_1156965_651865.html*voir l'article ici*​


----------



## benjamin (18 Février 2009)

BackCat a dit:


> Ah.
> Parce qu'il y en a ici pour suivre ce qui se dit sur le blog d'un des fondateurs de facebook ?
> C'est bien plus grave qu'il y paraît.
> 
> ...



Ouais, moi. Et c'est même mon boulot.


----------



## SUiiT_ (18 Février 2009)

Nombre de questions se sont posées quant à l'utilisation par les administrateurs de Facebook des données publiées par les utilisateurs. En effet, la base monstrueuse du site communautaire est aujourd'hui l'eldorado rêvé par tous les publicitaires du monde.

Imaginez : connaître les goûts de chacun, ses fréquentations, son milieu social, son âge, son sexe, ses préférences culinaires, télévisuelles, etc... Facebook est aujourd'hui un répertoire immensément riche d'informations ciblées sur ses utilisateurs.

Ces derniers jours, les conditions d'utilisation du site ont été modifiées par Facebook. Ainsi, la mention signalant que la licence d'utilisation des données personelles des membres expirait avec la fermeture d'un compte, a laissé sa place à la phrase suivante : _"les contenus personnels (...) survivent à la fermeture d'un compte"_.

Ainsi, même après la fermeture d'un compte, Facebook annonce désormais son droit de garder les données. Le groupe annonce officiellement que ceci est notamment fait pour conserver les contenus partagés entre différents utilisateurs, même dans le cas ou la personne ayant publié l'information ferme son compte. Mais cette mention met également Facebook à l'abris en cas d'utilisation des données des utilisateurs ayant clôturés leur compte.


----------



## julrou 15 (18 Février 2009)

SUiiT_ a dit:


> Nombre de questions se sont posées quant à l'utilisation par les administrateurs de Facebook des données publiées par les utilisateurs. En effet, la base monstrueuse du site communautaire est aujourd'hui l'eldorado rêvé par tous les publicitaires du monde.
> 
> Imaginez : connaître les goûts de chacun, ses fréquentations, son milieu social, son âge, son sexe, ses préférences culinaires, télévisuelles, etc... Facebook est aujourd'hui un répertoire immensément riche d'informations ciblées sur ses utilisateurs.
> 
> ...



Ca alors...
Tu nous en apprends une


----------



## SUiiT_ (18 Février 2009)

C'est le moins qu'on puisse dire.
Le phénomène *Facebook*, c'est quand même qqch. Lol.


----------



## jpmiss (18 Février 2009)

SUiiT_ a dit:


> Lol.


Comme tu dis...


----------



## sonnyboy (18 Février 2009)

SUiiT_ a dit:


> C'est le moins qu'on puisse dire.
> Le phénomène *Facebook*, c'est quand même qqch. Lol.



Maintenant, tu tombes le futal, et surtout tu la plantes...


----------



## Anonyme (18 Février 2009)

benjamin a dit:


> Ouais, moi. Et c'est même mon boulot.


Toi, encore, je peux comprendre, effectivement&#8230; Mais _lui_&#8230; ou un autre, d'ailleurs.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Février 2009)

SUiiT_ a dit:


> Nombre de questions se sont posées quant à l'utilisation par les administrateurs de Facebook des données publiées par les utilisateurs. En effet, la base monstrueuse du site communautaire est aujourd'hui l'eldorado rêvé par tous les publicitaires du monde.
> 
> Imaginez : connaître les goûts de chacun, ses fréquentations, son milieu social, son âge, son sexe, ses préférences culinaires, télévisuelles, etc... Facebook est aujourd'hui un répertoire immensément riche d'informations ciblées sur ses utilisateurs.
> 
> ...


Ça fait rien que 5 pages qu'on en parle&#8230; merci :mouais:


----------



## bobbynountchak (19 Février 2009)

BackCat a dit:


> Ça fait rien que 5 pages qu'on en parle&#8230; merci :mouais:


Ah pis tu peux y aller, hein. 
Même l'allusion de julrou, qui essaye de lui expliquer qu'il est un peu à la bourre, il a pas pigé. 


Moi, je dis lol mdr. 



EDIT : ah ok, il est suisse... Cherchez pus.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Février 2009)

Salut à tous!

J'ouvre un topic pour parler de Facebook, ce site qui fait fureur en ce moment.
Si vous voulez donner votre avis sur ce site, sur l'engouement qu'il provoque ou simplement promouvoir un de vos groupes...

C'est ici!


----------



## Anonyme (19 Février 2009)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> EDIT : ah ok, il est suisse... Cherchez pus.


Oh putain&#8230; la boulette


----------



## Arlequin (19 Février 2009)

attends Ponk, c'est assez récent comme site ça non ? 

qu'en est il de la sécurité de nos données ?

encore des ptits jeunes qui veulent se faire du pognon en revendant les infos... vous verrez quand ils auront pris de l'ampleur


----------



## Anonyme (19 Février 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> Salut à tous!
> 
> J'ouvre un topic pour parler de Facebook, ce site qui fait fureur en ce moment.
> Si vous voulez donner votre avis sur ce site, sur l'engouement qu'il provoque ou simplement promouvoir un de vos groupes...
> ...


Aaaahhh !!! le jour de la marmotte !! :love:
Je lui aurais bien cassé ses ptites papattes arrières moi, à la Andie McDowell&#8230; Enfin à l'époque, passeque maintenant, elle a ramassé, quand même&#8230;

Tiens&#8230; 

Elle a un profil fesse-bouche, elle ?
:rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (19 Février 2009)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> EDIT : ah ok, il est suisse... Cherchez pus.


 
Encore un rappeur/rockeur finaliste de son quart de finale de la phase finale ?
Ah ouais, ben d'accord alors.
Désolé d'avoir raillé.


----------



## Bassman (19 Février 2009)

Quequ'un a entendu parler de FaceBook ?

J'ai un collègue de la femme du fils du gardien de l'immeuble de chez des amis qui m'en a parlé. Ca a l'air bien, mais j'ai un peu peur de l'utilisation des données personnelles.

Qu'en pensez-vous ?

Sinon, vous aimez le chiens ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (19 Février 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Sinon, vous aimez le chiens ?



Non ; et toi ?...


----------



## WebOliver (19 Février 2009)

Moi j'hésite à m'inscrire, mais je n'ai aucun ami. Vous feriez quoi à ma place? On peut en trouver des vrais là-bas?


----------



## CouleurSud (19 Février 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Quequ'un a entendu parler de FaceBook ?
> 
> J'ai un collègue de la femme du fils du gardien de l'immeuble de chez des amis qui m'en a parlé. Ca a l'air bien, mais j'ai un peu peur de l'utilisation des données personnelles.
> 
> ...



Oui, moi.

Mais j'ai un problème. 
J'aimerais bien aller sur Facebook, mais je n'ai pas Internet
Est-il possible d'y aller à pied, en bus, en métro, en voiture ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (19 Février 2009)

WebOliver a dit:


> Moi j'hésite à m'inscrire, mais je n'ai aucun ami. Vous feriez quoi à ma place? On peut en trouver des vrais là-bas?



*Avoir un bon copain

by Henri Garat

C'est le printemps
On a vingt ans
Le cur et le moteur
Battent gaiement
Droit devant nous
Sans savoir où
Nous filons comme des fous
Car aujourd'hui
Tout nous sourit
Dans une auto
On est bien entre amis
Aussi chantons
Sur tous les tons
Notre plaisir d'être garçon !

{Refrain:}
Avoir un bon copain
Voilà c'qui y a d'meilleur au monde
Oui, car, un bon copain
C'est plus fidèle qu'une blonde
Unis main dans la main
A chaque seconde
On rit de ses chagrins
Quand on possède un bon copain

Les aveux
Des amoureux
Avouons-le maintenant
C'est vieux jeu
C'est plus charmant
Qu'des longs serments
Qui n'sont que des boniments
Loin des baisers
Pour se griser
Sur une route
Il suffit de gazer
Le grand amour
Ça dure un jour
L'amitié dure toujours.

{Refrain}

... On rit de ses chagrins
Quand on possède un bon copain*


  


Mon 10000eme post, se devait d'être tonitruant ou ne pas être...   :style:


----------



## Bassman (19 Février 2009)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Oui, moi.
> 
> Mais j'ai un problème.
> J'aimerais bien aller sur Facebook, mais je n'ai pas Internet
> Est-il possible d'y aller à pied, en bus, en métro, en voiture ?



On peut essayer le covoiturage. Pour WebO ca serait un bon moyen en plus de se faire des amis


----------



## Anonyme (19 Février 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> *Avoir un bon copain
> 
> by Henri Garat
> 
> ...



Poil à (dans ?  ) l'urètre !


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Février 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Sinon, vous aimez le chiens ?



Il semble que ce soit assez goûtu mais ça dépend avec quoi ils ont été nourris.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Février 2009)

Un bon chien, c'est nourri aux coups de pieds au cul !


----------



## WebOliver (19 Février 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> On peut essayer le covoiturage. Pour WebO ca serait un bon moyen en plus de se faire des amis



Laisse tomber, finalement j'y vais en métro avec mon nouvel ami à moi que j'ai: SMG.


----------



## Bassman (19 Février 2009)

Ah.

Pasque du coup je venais d'avoir une super idée pour les forums :
-créer un forum Rendez-vous, ou les fils seraient organisé pour les différentes sorties, et on listerait les présents, absents, pas sûr, etc


----------



## Anonyme (19 Février 2009)

Ça y est.
Voici la première victime du retour de Jojoleretour&#8230;


----------



## WebOliver (19 Février 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Ah.
> 
> Pasque du coup je venais d'avoir une super idée pour les forums :
> -créer un forum Rendez-vous, ou les fils seraient organisé pour les différentes sorties, et on listerait les présents, absents, pas sûr, etc&#8230;



Genre un truc rien qu'à nous? Not' tribu quoi! Trop génial. :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Février 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Ah.
> 
> Pasque du coup je venais d'avoir une super idée pour les forums :
> -créer un forum Rendez-vous, ou les fils seraient organisé pour les différentes sorties, et on listerait les présents, absents, pas sûr, etc&#8230;





WebOliver a dit:


> Genre un truc rien qu'à nous? Not' tribu quoi! Trop génial. :love:



Pis on pourrait organiser un rendez-vous mensuel autour d'une bonne table &#8230; On pourrait appeler ça "les bouffes du mois"* ! 

:rateau:

(*) Parce que "les bouffes parisiennes", c'est déjà pris


----------



## NED (26 Février 2009)

Moi le soucis c'est que depuis que je suis sur Facede bouc je suis plus sur MAcgé...c'est pas malin...
:mouais:


----------



## bobbynountchak (26 Février 2009)

Moi c'est différent : depuis que ma copine est sur facebook, je suis plus tranquille sur macgé. 


Allez hop :
BLOB!


----------



## Anonyme (27 Février 2009)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Moi c'est différent : depuis que ma copine est sur facebook, je suis plus tranquille sur macgé.


 
Fais gaffe, il y a eu un cas de nana assassinée par son mari après qu'il se soit rendu compte qu'elle avait changé le statut de sa page facebook de "mariée" en "célibataire".




Ah et pas blob, mince, ça bouge trop vite !


----------



## gKatarn (27 Février 2009)

Euh... non


----------



## silvio (2 Mars 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> Euh... non



Blob ?

Moi j'ai crée un beau compte FaceBook en simili cuir, y a 2 jours ... mais comme j'ai choisi un pseudo à la con, j'ai pas d'amis. Alors je m'embête 
Bon j'ai réussi à envoyer des liens de vidéo des Stooges depuis YouTube vers mon compte, et j'étais pas peu fier  ... 
Mais bon, y a que moi qui le sait ..

Alors je voudrais savoir comment je peux changer mon faux nom et prénom par un autre :
Bernard Lhermite : y a peut-être plus de chance qu'il ait des amis non ? 



Merci pour votre aide


----------



## Modern__Thing (2 Mars 2009)

rejoins le groupe MacGé :love: tu finiras par vite retrouver les quelques uns d'entre nous qui sommes là


----------



## silvio (3 Mars 2009)

C'est pas plus simple de rester ici pour discuter avec les gens de MacGé ?


----------



## CouleurSud (3 Mars 2009)

silvio a dit:


> C'est pas plus simple de rester ici pour discuter avec les gens de MacGé ?



C'est beau la logique


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Mars 2009)

silvio a dit:


> C'est pas plus simple de rester ici pour discuter avec les gens de MacGé ?





CouleurSud a dit:


> C'est beau la logique



Oui, mais faire simple quand on peut faire compliqué, c'est "has been", alors que fesse bouc, ça, c'est "in" !


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mars 2009)

silvio a dit:


> C'est pas plus simple de rester ici pour discuter avec les gens de MacGé ?


 
Toi, t'es vieux !


----------



## gKatarn (3 Mars 2009)

Non, Amok est vieux : Silvio est _hasbeen_


----------



## tirhum (3 Mars 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> Non, Amok est vieux : Silvio est _hasbeen_


Cf sa signature...


----------



## silvio (3 Mars 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> Toi, t'es vieux !


ça se voit tant que ça ?

Bon demain vous me faites quand même des bisous : je suis revenu sur MacGé pour ça ...



gKatarn a dit:


> Non, Amok est vieux : Silvio est _hasbeen_


Aussi ... 
Et sans poche pipi !





tirhum a dit:


> Cf sa signature...


Ouais ... mais c'est uniquement parce que je n'ai pas d'amis sur Facebook ...
Sinon tu penses bien ....
Pis t'as vu l'avatar ? nan mais sans dec ! l'avatar .... :hein:
Tu m'en gribouilles un ?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mars 2009)

Rachete-toi !

Va créer un groupe MacG sur le FaceBook de SecondLife avant de nous y inviter, ça sera trop de la balle !


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mars 2009)

Mets ta capuche en le disant, sinon ça sonne faux.


----------



## silvio (3 Mars 2009)

Khyu a dit:


> Mets ta capuche en le disant, sinon ça sonne faux.


Toi aussi rejoins les amis du pseudo de silvio sur FaceBook


----------



## PATOCHMAN (3 Mars 2009)

Ya vos mère sur FaceMouk!


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mars 2009)

silvio a dit:


> Toi aussi rejoins les amis du pseudo de silvio sur FaceBook



T'es qui toi ? :mouais:


----------



## silvio (4 Mars 2009)

Khyu a dit:


> T'es qui toi ? :mouais:



Oh l'aut' !! comment qu'il se la pête depuis qu'il est modo .. pffft ... c'est un poste qu'on devrait pas filer aux gamins


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mars 2009)

silvio a dit:


> Oh l'aut' !! comment qu'il se la pête depuis qu'il est modo .. pffft ... c'est un poste qu'on devrait pas filer aux gamins



Oué. 

J'ai même une grosse quéquette main'ant.


----------



## jugnin (4 Mars 2009)

Khyu a dit:


> Oué.
> 
> J'ai même une grosse quéquette main'ant.



Ah mais c'est une super nouvelle, tu tiens le bon khyu. Te reste plus qu'à savoir quoi en faire, main'nant.

Hin hin.


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Mars 2009)

Il s'en tape le kikhyu sur le poulailler !


----------



## WebOliver (4 Mars 2009)

Khyu a dit:


> Oué.
> 
> J'ai même une grosse quéquette main'ant.


¨

Ouais hein. Moi je dis vive les "moins de 1m70".


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Mars 2009)

WebOliver a dit:


> ¨
> 
> Ouais hein. Moi je dis vive les "moins de 1m70".



C'est ce qu'on appelle "aimer être à la hauteur du casse croûte" !


----------



## silvio (4 Mars 2009)

WebOliver a dit:


> ¨
> 
> Ouais hein. Moi je dis vive les "moins de 1m70".



Jugnin ??? t'as vu ? j'ai pas dit "Help : y a qq1 pour médé ?" et il est quand même venu !!!


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mars 2009)

WebOliver a dit:


> vive les "moins de 1m70".


 
Hum...
va falloir se _pencher_ sur la question.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mars 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Il s'en tape le kikhyu sur le poulailler !



Ah non ! Ca fait mal.


----------



## sundance (5 Mars 2009)

Sur Facebook, je m'y suis mise depuis peu. J'étais réticente mais je constate que cela m'apporte beaucoup artistiquement parlant, car par le biais d'amis de mes amis,  j'ai pu rencontrer des personnes que je n'aurais certainement jamais croisées.

De plus, c'est un moyen centralisé pour communiquer rapidement et être au courant de toutes les news du spectacle. Entre comédiens, nous avons toujours des infos à communiquer sur des recherches de profil, tournage en cours etc..

Perso, j'en suis râvie


----------



## NED (5 Mars 2009)

Rhooo l'autre il est Modo...J'y crois po !!!


----------



## silvio (5 Mars 2009)

Qu'est-ce tu veux c'est la crise ... ils ont fait les arrière-cours pour trouver çui-ci ...


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mars 2009)

En 29, pareil : l'Amok...


----------



## silvio (5 Mars 2009)

Khyu a dit:


> En 29, pareil : l'Amok...


c'est marrant, il fait moins jeune ...


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Mars 2009)

Tu n'es pas le premier à le dire et pourtant... 

PS : blob


----------



## julrou 15 (9 Mars 2009)

Les détectives privés à l'heure de Facebook...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (13 Septembre 2009)

:sleep:


----------



## WebOliver (13 Septembre 2009)

L'a pris un coup de vieux Tracy Toumaï&#8230;


----------



## aCLR (13 Septembre 2009)

Les bots de FB, j'adore.

Toujours à t'envoyer des mails d'invitation à ouvrir un compte alors que tu en possèdes un
Toujours renseigner tes logs à chaque connection, alors que tu demandes à ce qu'ils soient mémorisés
Toujours à te renvoyer sur une autre page que celle que tu viens de solliciter


Nan, vraiment, c'est l'outil indispensable*





*pour draguer gratos


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (13 Septembre 2009)

aCLR a dit:


> ...
> *pour draguer gratos



ben c'est sur qu'avec : _You are permanently invited to the "love-cavern-between-my-legs"..._


:rateau: 

Allez, tu te mets en slip, chaussettes...


----------



## aCLR (13 Septembre 2009)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> ben c'est sur qu'avec : _You are permanently invited to the "love-cavern-between-my-legs"..._
> 
> 
> :rateau:
> ...



Pas de problème
Seulement, tu le passeras quelques secondes au micro-ondes, le concombre :rose:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (13 Septembre 2009)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> :sleep:



'Tain! T'as enfin pécho, mon Vinc' ?...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (13 Septembre 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> 'Tain! T'as enfin pécho, mon Vinc' ?...



Damned, I'm fait like a rat ! :rateau:

ça doit être ça qui m'a démasqué :  _"so, getting mounted by such a strong and powerful man..."_


----------



## WebOliver (13 Septembre 2009)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> ça doit être ça qui m'a démasqué :  _"so, getting mounted by such a strong and powerful man..."_



Tu n'es qu'une vicieuse petite vantarde.   

Bon, ce qui est sûr qu'elle ne parlait pas de Bassounet


----------



## Grug (14 Septembre 2009)

Michael, michael&#8230; encore Mackie qui a du mal à écrire son nom


----------



## Bassman (14 Septembre 2009)

Grug a dit:


> Michael, michael encore Mackie qui a du mal à écrire son nom



"a strong and powerful man" Ca colle pas.


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Septembre 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> "a strong and powerful man" Ca colle pas.



Ça, ça dépend dans quoi tu l'as trempé avant, avec un bon goudron, je suis sûr que les plumes tiennent bien


----------



## Anonyme (21 Décembre 2009)

Salut.

J'ai testé facebook. Passionnant de savoir à quelle heure mes amis allaient faire pipi, de voir les créations géniales de mes amis "niveau Cap graphiste" (non obtenu) et autres partages de listes de lusique en temps réel. j'y ai laissé aussi quelques traces.
J'ai desactivé mon compte : qu'est ce que ça signufiz, mes traces sont visibles ?
Dans l'idéal je souhaiterais une supression de mes données : est-ce possible dans le droit californien et techniquement ?


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (21 Décembre 2009)

Elles seront sans doute invisibles mais quand à leur destructions totales faut pas rêver, ta vie vaut du pognon dans une liste pour publicitaire


----------



## WebOliver (21 Décembre 2009)

On peut demander la suppression définitive de son compte. Maintenant à savoir ce qu'ils font des données supprimées soit-disant définitivement, c'est une autre histoire&#8230;


----------



## Sindanárië (21 Décembre 2009)

WebOliver a dit:


> On peut demander la suppression définitive de son compte. Maintenant à savoir ce qu'ils font des données supprimées soit-disant définitivement, c'est une autre histoire&#8230;


C'est quoi ton compte, que je regarde tes frasques ?


----------



## WebOliver (21 Décembre 2009)

Ça doit bien faire deux ans que j'ai quitté Facebook... 

Edit: qu'est-ce que t'entends par «frasques»... :mouais:


----------



## Sindanárië (21 Décembre 2009)

ben... vu ce qui traine comme vidéos... bref


----------



## WebOliver (21 Décembre 2009)

Ça doit pas être moi... c'est pas possible.


----------



## Sindanárië (21 Décembre 2009)

ben y'a des témoins... participants... tout quoi... t'avais du vachement souffrir chez les scouts


----------



## WebOliver (21 Décembre 2009)

Oh. Merde... Ça circule?


----------



## Sindanárië (21 Décembre 2009)

ben oui... Amok avait même suggeré de faire une suite


----------



## WebOliver (21 Décembre 2009)

Pour n'en faire qu'une fuite en définitive.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Février 2010)

Bonjour, je n'aime pas Facebook et autres réseaux sociaux car je trouve qu'ils sont une atteinte à la vie privée... Je n'ai guère que MSN et puis c'est tout :rateau:

Je me demande pourquoi tout le monde se montre sur le net alors que c'est assez dangereux sur ces réseaux sociaux vu que la confidentialité passe à la trappe 

Je n'ai jamais presque jamais mis mon vrai nom ou prénom sur le net, et encore quand j'étais trop jeune et trop inexpérimenté pour en comprendre les enjeux 

Non, je ne suis pas un asocial mais j'ai pas été habitué vraiment à l'internet, je préfère les trucs à l'ancienne, genre rencontrer les voisins ou avoir des copains ou copines via le boulot, un point en commun et je me souviens que lorsque j'étais enfant ou adolescent, internet était encore confidentiel, je ne l'ai vraiment découvert qu'à 18 ans en Fac, et j'ai fait des erreurs de base entre 2000 et 2007, et depuis, j'ai compris que l'internet était assez dangereux si l'on ne rentrait pas dans le moule comme disons 80 % des gens 

1) Désole si c'est inintéressant mais qu'en pensez-vous ?

2) Avez-vous eu une expérience similaire ?

3) Quand avez-vous découvert internet ?

4) Avez-vous fait des erreurs que vous regrettez aujourd'hui ?

5) Avez-vous eu un pseudo dont vous avez eu honte après ces conneries ?
(ne le citez pas surtout)

6) Si oui, comment vous êtes vous débrouillé par la suite ?

7) Une dernière question : j'ai comme l'impression que si l'on a pas d'ennui dans la réalité suite à une connerie du web, c'est qu'on a heureusement pas été "too much", n'est ce pas ?

Voilà, à vos claviers et surtout préservez votre intimité 

Merci d'avance


----------



## Madalvée (15 Février 2010)

Tu as tort. Il est de nos jours capital de savoir quand tes relations vont faire pipi ou caca.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Février 2010)

On appelle ça de l'espionnite 

Et on m'a dit que ça rendait paranoïaque


----------



## jugnin (15 Février 2010)

Si tu veux parler facebook...


----------



## Anonyme (15 Février 2010)

La page facebook de Dark Vador (lire de bas en haut).


----------



## Anonyme (15 Février 2010)

Coriolanus a dit:


> (...) et surtout préservez votre intimité


 
N'aie crainte l'ami, La Horde© va te travailler le "fondement".


:rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (15 Février 2010)

Quelqu'un pour fusionner avec ce fil ou il vaut mieux poursuivre le nouveau ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h48 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h46 ----------




dehors a dit:


> N'aie crainte l'ami, La Horde© va te travailler le "fondement".
> 
> 
> :rateau:



Merci pour cet humour bienvenu 

Est-ce qu'il faut poursuivre ici ou sur l'ancien ? Je trouve qu'il est un peu vieux


----------



## Sindanárië (15 Février 2010)

Coriolanus a dit:


> Je me demande pourquoi tout le monde se montre sur le net alors que c'est assez dangereux sur ces réseaux sociaux vu que la confidentialité passe à la trappe



Tu as raison. D'ailleurs un modérateur a dû démissionner et changer de pseudo suite à l'étalage de ses caleçons sur une autoroute, et que tout le web en parlait en se moquant de façon éhontée, alors qu'il évoquait avec simplicité et discrétion ici cette malencontreuse aventure.



Coriolanus a dit:


> Non, je ne suis pas un asocial mais j'ai pas été habitué vraiment à l'internet, je préfère les trucs à l'ancienne, genre rencontrer les voisins ou avoir des copains ou copines via le boulot, un point en commun et je me souviens que lorsque j'étais enfant ou adolescent, internet était encore confidentiel, je ne l'ai vraiment découvert qu'à 18 ans en Fac, et j'ai fait des erreurs de base entre 2000 et 2007, et depuis, j'ai compris que l'internet était assez dangereux si l'on ne rentrait pas dans le moule comme disons 80 % des gens



On as tous eus des passage à vide, c'est normal. Mais il y a pire comme vie de merde : tu aurais pu finir modérateur sur le forum Portfolio par exemple 



Coriolanus a dit:


> 1) Désole si c'est inintéressant mais qu'en pensez-vous ?



Au bar, personne ne pense.



Coriolanus a dit:


> 2) Avez-vous eu une expérience similaire ?



Non, car je fais partis de ceux qui font vivre cette expérience aux autres 



Coriolanus a dit:


> 3) Quand avez-vous découvert internet ?



En couchant avec Kevin Mitnick 



Coriolanus a dit:


> 4) Avez-vous fait des erreurs que vous regrettez aujourd'hui ?



Je le fais en ce moment en répondant à ce message



Coriolanus a dit:


> 5) Avez-vous eu un pseudo dont vous avez eu honte après ces conneries ?
> (ne le citez pas surtout)



Oui, je l'avoue maintenant, et ça me fais du bien d'en parler... Finalement j'ai vraiment mal joué avec mon double pseudo "SirMacGregor", et j'ai traumatisé beaucoup de gens ici... merde fallait pas le dire :rose: 



Coriolanus a dit:


> 6) Si oui, comment vous êtes vous débrouillé par la suite ?



J'ai demandé des conseils a un chaman, nommé DocEvil.



Coriolanus a dit:


> 7) Une dernière question : j'ai comme l'impression que si l'on a pas d'ennui dans la réalité suite à une connerie du web, c'est qu'on a heureusement pas été "too much", n'est ce pas ?
> 
> Voilà, à vos claviers et surtout préservez votre intimité
> 
> Merci d'avance



Vous pouvez répéter la question ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (15 Février 2010)

1 - On dirait du psycho-social déguisé
2 - Il manque le sondage.
3 - On ne dit pas "Préservez votre intimité" mais " Le sida tue".

Autrement, voici un excellent sujet de discussion très thérapeutique au demeurant.


----------



## Grug (15 Février 2010)

Coriolanus a dit:


> Quelqu'un pour fusionner avec ce fil ou il vaut mieux poursuivre le nouveau ?
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h48 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h46 ----------
> 
> ...


on fusionne


----------



## Sindanárië (15 Février 2010)

Grug a dit:


> on fusionne


Ah tiens, grug..; ça va ? la forme ?

Ca se passe bien le taff aujourd'hui ?

T'as vu on est sage, hein ?


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (15 Février 2010)

Grug a dit:


> on fusionne


----------



## Anonyme (15 Février 2010)

Grug a dit:


> on fusionne


 

Avec Facebook ?


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (15 Février 2010)

Non avec tes fesses, le bouc c'est réservé aux insulaires


----------



## Anonyme (15 Février 2010)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5392441 a dit:
			
		

> Non avec tes fesses, le bouc c'est réservé aux insulaires


 

Aux ouvreurs d'huîtres creuses tu veux dire ?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Février 2010)

La question numéro 7 voulait dire en gros "est-ce qu'il y a plusieurs niveau de gravité dans la bêtise ?", "est-ce que les gens qui n'apprécient pas vraiment ce que vous dites sur un forum où vous aviez autrefois déconné peuvent faire la part entre les grandes gueules et ceux qui agissent sans rien dire ?", en gros je voulais dire entre ceux qui ne font que s'exprimer et ceux qui agissent vraiment ? 

Voilà 

Merci à TibomonG4 pour son encouragement


----------



## thebiglebowsky (15 Février 2010)

MacGé est le seul forum où je m'épanche un tant soit peu ... 
Compte tenu de mon âge et prostatiquement parlant, il m'arrive parfois de m'épancher un peu plus que nécessaire ... d'où mon pseudo et la carpette que je trimballe de threads en threads !
Quant aux "trucs" sociaux et autres, style Facebook, Twitter ... rinafoutt ... j'ai de vrais amis en chair et en os et de bien réelles amies (plutôt en chair qu'en os, elles !) que je peux "toucher" à souhait ! Et ça, c'est super !


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (15 Février 2010)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> de bien réelles amies (plutôt en chair qu'en os, elles !) que je peux "toucher" à souhait ! Et ça, c'est super !



Moi aussi j'adore les dindes bien farcies


----------



## thebiglebowsky (15 Février 2010)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5392495 a dit:
			
		

> Moi aussi j'adore les dindes bien farcies


Purée ! J'en ai les marrons qui frétillent ! :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (15 Février 2010)

Ou un bon pan-bagnat ? Par exemple  ?
Vous connaissez j'imagine :rateau:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (15 Février 2010)

Coriolanus a dit:


> Ou un bon pan-bagnat ? Par exemple  ?
> Vous connaissez j'imagine :rateau:


Du moment que ça se fourre, c'est parfait !!!!!!:rateau:


----------



## jpmiss (15 Février 2010)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Purée ! J'en ai les marrons qui frétillent ! :rateau:


C'est pas plutôt des noisettes?

:rateau:


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (15 Février 2010)

La dinde préfère les marrons c'est connu. Si tu n'as que des noisettes, t'es juste bon pour un biscuit. Après tu pourra le tremper ou bon te semble pour le goût.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (15 Février 2010)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Du moment que ça se fourre, c'est parfait !!!!!!:rateau:



d'autant qu'une fricadelle® est très polyvalente, mayonnaise résistante et peu regardante à la fraîcheur du pain...


----------



## Sindanárië (15 Février 2010)

Moi c'est la voisine qui est venu me rameuter la pâte de fruit


----------



## Fab'Fab (16 Février 2010)

jpmiss a dit:


> C'est pas plutôt des noisettes?
> 
> :rateau:



A ce niveau, c'est les figues sèches...


----------



## simonsouris (16 Février 2010)

Facebook, phénomène de société qui a besoin de se créer des attaches dans un monde désormais tout à fait falsifié par une modernisation et une exacerbation extrême.

A utiliser de manière professionnelle pour promouvoir son activité mais ne pas tomber dans les rouages de cette machine infernale.


----------



## jugnin (16 Février 2010)

simonsouris a dit:


> Facebook, phénomène de société qui a besoin de se créer des attaches dans un monde désormais tout à fait falsifié par une modernisation et une exacerbation extrême.



Et sinon, tu mets parfois du sens dans tes phrases, ou tu les assembles toujours au hasard ?


----------



## gKatarn (16 Février 2010)

Non, çà doit être un _copié/collé_ d'un article pompé sur le net


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Février 2010)

gKatarn a dit:


> Non, çà doit être un _copié/collé_ d'un article pompé sur le net



C'est vrai que le net ne l'est pas toujours tant que ça


----------



## Grug (16 Février 2010)

Mais non, c'est facile, il suffit de prendre des mots et de les enchainer.
Facebook, produit de son époque associant la détresse affective des generations sacrifiées par l'obscurité du millenaire informatique qui s'affirme de plus en plus comme la face cachée du trou noir starwarien de l'inculture capitaliste d'un empire décadent face à la ruralité triomphante, au recyclage, lui aussi particulièrement en vogue, des concepts marketing d'un XXeme siècle pourtant revolu&#8230; (remplisez les pointillés pour compléter la phrase, perso j'ai la flemme)



Plus sérieusement, les réseaux sociaux au niveau du phénomène, c'est&#8230;  intéressant.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Février 2010)

Oui, le vide par le vide 

J'ai même ma voisine qui préfère rester chez elle plutôt que de sortir, elle est sur Facebook évidement...

Ensuite, ce qui me fait marrer, c'est les fameux "enfants de don quixotte", vous savez le fameux mouvement SDF du canal Saint Martin à Lutécia Parisorum... 
Et bien : y'avait des gens qui habitaient sur le canal et pourtant ne l'on su que par ordinateur 

MDR quoi mais MDR !


----------



## Anonyme (16 Février 2010)

Perso j'utilise facebook pour retrouver des personnes (et ça marche) ou garder des contacts, je n'y raconte pas ma vie et je n'y tiens pas un carnet d'adresse.

Au niveau renseignements, j'y ai mis le minimum pour qu'on puisse m'y retrouver, vu que la vie privée ils ont plutôt tendance à s'asseoir dessus.


----------



## Sylow (16 Février 2010)

Je trouve ca pratique personnellement (pour les étudiants) au lieu de faire tourner une clés usb pour les photos d'une soirées(et finit par se perdre)  on les upload sur facebook, se renseigner pour les soirées, etc. Tout dépend comment on l'utilise, certains c'est un outil pratique d'autres c'est une seconde vie


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (16 Février 2010)

Pour moi c'est une bouse marketing


----------



## Sylow (16 Février 2010)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5393904 a dit:
			
		

> Pour moi c'est une bouse marketing



business is business the show must go on


----------



## Sindanárië (16 Février 2010)

J'ai pas trouvé de ragondins sur facebook...


----------



## Anonyme (16 Février 2010)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5393904 a dit:
			
		

> Pour moi c'est une bouse marketing



Aussi oui... 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h14 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h13 ----------




Sindanárië a dit:


> J'ai pas trouvé de ragondins sur facebook...



Il y a des opposums à vendre sur le profil de TheBig.


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Février 2010)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5393904 a dit:
			
		

> Pour moi c'est une bouse marketing



Normal que tu dises ça en vivant à Vezoul


----------



## bobbynountchak (16 Février 2010)

Coriolanus a dit:


> MDR quoi mais MDR !



Mais carrément!


----------



## l'écrieur (16 Février 2010)

Sindanárië a dit:


> J'ai pas trouvé de ragondins sur facebook...



Tu ne sais pas chercher.
Mais vraiment pas.
Mais alors vraiment, vraiment pas.
Et si tu cherches en anglais, c'est pareil.


C'était ma séquence = regardez, sindie raconte n'importe quoi.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Février 2010)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Mais carrément!



Désolé j'ai écrit pour rien, je croyais avoir été modéré 

J'aime pas Facebook mais il'y aura un Civilization basé dessus, et là je crois j'irais bien y être volontairement...

ça sert à quoi Facebook si c'est pour revoir devant vous des personnes qui au final vous ignorent ?

Parce que dans la vie, les gens ne répondent pas souvent quand ce n'est pas sollicité par eux-mêmes, pourtant dans la vie faut toujours quelqu'un qui sollicite, n'est ce pas ?

J'ai comme un doute finalement sur le sens de la vie... surtout en 2010 à la trentaine


----------



## jp.pilet (16 Février 2010)

Coriolanus a dit:


> Désolé j'ai écrit pour rien, je croyais avoir été modéré
> 
> J'ai comme un doute finalement sur le sens de la vie... surtout en 2010 à la trentaine



Oh tout simple  quelques soient les contorsions... tout droit vers le cimetiere  et  y a pas d' frein
Alors Facebook....


----------



## Fab'Fab (17 Février 2010)

Coriolanus a dit:


> Désolé j'ai écrit pour rien, je croyais avoir été modéré
> 
> J'aime pas Facebook mais il'y aura un Civilization basé dessus, et là je crois j'irais bien y être volontairement...
> 
> ...



Tu vas nous traîner ta dépression sur tous les sujets ?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Février 2010)

Coriolanus a dit:


> Désolé j'ai écrit pour rien (...)


 
Comme beaucoup ici.


----------



## tirhum (18 Février 2010)

dehors a dit:


> Comme beaucoup ici.


Dixit un double-pseudo...


----------



## bobbynountchak (18 Février 2010)

C'est pas interdit par la loi ça d'ailleurs?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Février 2010)

Finalement je n'irai pas sur Civilization Network celui dédié à Facebook


----------



## Anonyme (19 Février 2010)

Coriolanus a dit:


> J'ai comme un doute finalement sur le sens de la vie...



C'est par là.


----------



## jpmiss (19 Février 2010)

PonkHead a dit:


> C'est par là.


Au fond à gauche?


----------



## Sindanárië (19 Février 2010)

jpmiss a dit:


> Au fond à gauche?


Oui mais y'a plus de papier


----------



## jpmiss (19 Février 2010)

VDM!


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (19 Février 2010)

Sindanárië a dit:


> Oui mais y'a plus de papier



c'est drôle ça , dans le fil sur FesseBook...


----------



## Anonyme (26 Février 2010)




----------



## hegemonikon (1 Mars 2010)

Coriolanus a dit:


> (&#8230
> ça sert à quoi Facebook si c'est pour revoir devant vous des personnes qui au final vous ignorent ?(&#8230
> J'ai comme un doute finalement sur le sens de la vie... surtout en 2010 à la trentaine



Justement ça permet de se sauter toutes tes anciennes copines du lycée et de la fac qui ne voulaient pas de toi à l'époque mais qui sont ravies aujourd'hui de retrouver un type sympa et attentif pour oublier une fois la trentaine entamée leur jules ou mari actuel qui a fini par les lasser&#8230;

J'imagine que ça marche aussi dans l'autre sens&#8230;

Ça ne te donne pas de réponses sur le sens de la vie mais ça fait toujours plaisir au moral d'assouvir ses vieux fantasmes et passée la trentaine on ne risque plus de perdre une vieille amie avec qui on couche et s'il est bien une grande leçon de l'existence c'est que la tendresse ne nuit pas&#8230;

Carpe Diem !


----------



## jpmiss (4 Mars 2010)

hegemonikon a dit:


> s'il est bien une grande leçon de l'existence c'est que la tendresse ne nuit pas


Et une bite dans le cul non plus :style:


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (4 Mars 2010)

jpmiss a dit:


> Et une bite dans le cul non plus :style:



Et tu sais de quoi tu parles...


----------



## Sindanárië (5 Mars 2010)

non c'est pas lui, il porte jamais de culotte ou quoi qe ce soit en bas d'ailleurs


----------



## mado (10 Septembre 2010)

Tiens, finalement ça me fait rire parfois Facebook.

Par ici.
ou par là.

Encore une.
Et j'arrête.


----------



## l'écrieur (10 Septembre 2010)

J'aime bien ça, aussi.


[YOUTUBE]g-Wm5qtFHkk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## JaiLaTine (14 Septembre 2010)

Rejoignez mon groupe tout plaquer et boire l'apéro !!!!


----------



## jugnin (14 Septembre 2010)

JaiLaTine a dit:


> Rejoignez mon groupe tout plaquer et boire l'apéro !!!!



Je pense pas que le recrutement pour les groupes débiles soit le but de ce sujet, jeune. L'as-tu lu, le sujet ? Et l'abus d'alcool, faut-il le rappeler, est dangereux pour la santé. Nan mais.


----------



## bobbynountchak (14 Septembre 2010)

Rejoignez mon groupe "je hais les nioubes"


----------



## jugnin (14 Septembre 2010)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Rejoignez mon groupe "je hais les nioubes"



...tellement que je leur propose des commandes _sudo rm_...


----------



## WebOliver (14 Septembre 2010)

Rejoins mon groupe "je suis en phase Terminal".


----------



## Anonyme (14 Septembre 2010)

Rejoins mon groupe "touche-moi la courge"


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Septembre 2010)

Rejoins mon groupe "je hais les groupes" !


----------



## bobbynountchak (14 Septembre 2010)

Je croyais que c'était le groupe OTAR®...


----------



## JaiLaTine (14 Septembre 2010)

Mdr et bhen voila j'ai lancer le truc ^^ non mais plus sérieusement, la personne qui a fait le topic a mis qu'on pouvait faire connaître nos groupes voila


----------



## bobbynountchak (14 Septembre 2010)

Ah ben mdr, hé, lol alors!


----------



## jugnin (14 Septembre 2010)

JaiLaTine a dit:


> Mdr et bhen voila j'ai lancer le truc ^^ non mais plus sérieusement, la personne qui a fait le topic a mis qu'on pouvait faire connaître nos groupes voila



Ah, mais ça, jen sais foutre rien Tu crois peut-être que je lai lu, le sujet ?


----------



## gKatarn (15 Septembre 2010)

/me n'est pas sur FesseBouque


----------



## NED (15 Septembre 2010)

gKatarn a dit:


> /me n'est pas sur FesseBouque


Bha va faloir t'y mettre, on est obligé d'envoyer des messages à ta femme pour te contacter, c'est pas malin...:rateau:


----------



## JaiLaTine (15 Septembre 2010)

jugnin a dit:


> Ah, mais ça, jen sais foutre rien Tu crois peut-être que je lai lu, le sujet ?



:mouais:


----------



## gKatarn (15 Septembre 2010)

NED a dit:


> Bha va faloir t'y mettre, on est obligé d'envoyer des messages à ta femme pour te contacter, c'est pas malin...:rateau:



Ben si t'as perdu mon mail ou si tu sais pas cliquer pour envoyer un MP, j'y peux rien


----------



## bobbynountchak (15 Septembre 2010)

Au fait, ça parle de quoi le sujet, là?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Septembre 2010)

jugnin a dit:


> Je pense pas que le recrutement pour les groupes débiles soit le but de ce sujet, jeune. L'as-tu lu, le sujet ? Et l'abus d'alcool, faut-il le rappeler, est dangereux pour la santé. Nan mais.


 
Rejoins mon groupe : "Je crois discerner dans tes propos comme un relent d'ironie méchante, mais j'espère me tromper."


----------



## PATOCHMAN (15 Septembre 2010)

Zob !


----------



## NED (15 Septembre 2010)

gKatarn a dit:


> Ben si t'as perdu mon mail ou si tu sais pas cliquer pour envoyer un MP, j'y peux rien



gnin gnin gnin ! 

Bref sinon *ça va?*


----------



## Anonyme (16 Septembre 2010)




----------



## gKatarn (16 Septembre 2010)

La charte bordel


----------



## vovaisdead (29 Janvier 2013)




----------



## JPTK (29 Janvier 2013)

Tain la mise au point ! :mouais:
C'est comme ça que tu vois quand tu poses tes lunettes du coup l'image te parait nette ?? 

Mais sinon c'est tout à fait ça !


----------



## ergu (29 Janvier 2013)

_Juste une mise au point
sur les plus belles images de facebook
sur les clichés trop pâles d'une net-story,
sur les tam-tam d'un nerd sans alibi
qui poste toutes ses nuits...
_


----------

